# MTB-Touren-Treff in Stolberg-Mausbach



## GeJott (21. November 2005)

Was In Eschweiler beim MTB-Treff Omerbach, an der Wehebachtalsperre, in Roetgen und wer weiß wo sonst noch überall funktioniert, klappt anscheinend  auch in Mausbach.

Wir sind eine Gruppe von meistens ca. 3-5 Bikern, die Samstags Nachmittags, von Mausbach aus, MTB-Touren in die nähere Umgebung unternimmt. Gelegentlich haben wir uns mit den Jungs vom MTB-Treff Omerbach aus Eschweiler oder rpo35 aus Roetgen getroffen und gemeinsam Touren gefahren.

Gepackt vom Forum-  und Winterpokal-  Fieber und angetrieben von meinen frisch im Forum angemeldeten Bikerkollegen Dix und Bikebum stellte ich Freitag Abend, erstmals einen Termin für eine gemeinsame MTB-Runde ab Mausbach bei den Fahrgemeinschaften ein. 
Dix, gesundheitlich leicht angeschlagen, bat darum eine nicht zu harte Runde zu drehen. So entschieden wir uns für eine Runde durchs Hohe Venn mit dem Getzbachtrail als Sahnehäubchen.  (Hier noch mal vielen Dank an rpo35, der uns den Trail vor kurzem gezeigt hat.)

Ähnlich, wie bei einer Ebay-Auktion, passierte erst mal lange Zeit nichts. Kurz vor dem Start meldete sich dann noch Fetzer66 telefonisch mit 2 weiteren Bikern namens Winnie und Burkhard als Mitfahrer an. Diese Biker treffen sich ebenfalls regelmäßig Samstags Nachmittags in Mausbach.

Am Treffpunkt, dem Mausbacher Markusplatz, schloss sich dann noch Holger aus der Nähe von Hannover an, der ursprünglich gemeinsam mit den RR-Pros vom Comnet-Senges Team trainieren wollte, jedoch niemand von den Jungs antraf.

So startete nun die erste Runde ab Mausbach mit folgender Besetzung:







[/IMG] 

vl. Gerd (GeJott), Dix (Dix), Holger mit Crossrad, Winnie, Burkhard, Achim (Fetzer66), und Bum (Bikebum)

Einen kurzen Bericht und einige Bilder gibt´s hier zu sehen.

Insgesamt eine gelungene Premiere, die nicht nur Holger wegen der tollen Landschaft ziemlich begeistert hat.

Wie der Buschfunk meldet, soll  kommenden Samstag nämlich schon die nächste Tour ab Mausbach losgehen  

Gerd


----------



## Cheng (22. November 2005)

Hallo Gerd,

wieder ein neuer Treff im IBC-Forum, find ich klasse und muss dabei feststellen, das die Nordeifelbiker doch schwer in der Überzahl der Köln, Bonn, Aachener Fraktion sind!  

Auch Eure Tour am vergangenen Samstag scheint doch recht schön und interressant gewesen zu sein, hast Du event. eine .ovl von der Tour?

Na dann auf auch gemeinsame Touren mt den Mausbachern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (23. November 2005)

Hi Torsten,

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Resonanz.   

Eine *.ovl-Datei habe ich.
Ich würde sie gerne zum download auf diese Seiten einstellen, da sie evtl auch für andere Mitleser interessant sein könnte, habe aber bis dato noch keine Ahnung, wie so etwas gemacht wird. Kann mir vorstellen, dass sie auf irgend einen Server gelegt werden und anschl. entsprechend verlinkt werden  muss . Ist das so ??  



> Na dann auf auch gemeinsame Touren mt den Mausbachern!


Da freuen wir uns ebenfalls schon drauf 

Gerd


----------



## cyberp (23. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Eine *.ovl-Datei habe ich.
> Ich würde sie gerne zum download auf diese Seiten einstellen, da sie evtl auch für andere Mitleser interessant sein könnte, habe aber bis dato noch keine Ahnung, wie so etwas gemacht wird.


Nein, kannst direkt hochladen. Wenn Du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst scrolle einfach ein bißchen nach unten. Da kommt dann ein Button "Anhänge verwalten". Wenn Du den anklickst geht ein neues Fenster auf und Du kannst die gewünschte Datei von deinem PC auswählen und hochladen   .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## GeJott (23. November 2005)

Frei nach Bobbele

"Sie ist Drin !! Das war ja einfach ! "


----------



## Cheng (23. November 2005)

jaja, unser Christian der kleine Hacker, ist schon ein schlaues Kerlchen! 

das funzt übrigens auch mit Fotos, die Gesamtgröße darf nur nicht mehr als 200KB übersteigen!


----------



## cyberp (24. November 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, unser Christian der kleine Hacker, ist schon ein schlaues Kerlchen!


Vonwegen   . Mit welchem Programm kann ich diese .ovl öffnen? Fugawi und NRW 3D streiken


----------



## Derk (24. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Vonwegen   . Mit welchem Programm kann ich diese .ovl öffnen? Fugawi und NRW 3D streiken



Vielleicht wird die OVL-Binär-Datei  noch ´zusätzlich als OVL-Asci-Datei  hier eingestellt.  Dann kann man sie auch unter Fugawi und unter MagicMaps öffnen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. November 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Vonwegen   . Mit welchem Programm kann ich diese .ovl öffnen? Fugawi und NRW 3D streiken



.ovl öffnest Du z.B. mit TOP 50 NRW hier
Frag mal deine OMBA Kumpels


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. November 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wird die OVL-Binär-Datei  noch ´zusätzlich als OVL-Asci-Datei  hier eingestellt.  Dann kann man sie auch unter Fugawi und unter MagicMaps öffnen.



Oder so. Hier die Datei


----------



## XCRacer (24. November 2005)

Mit nh-toptrans sowie g7towin lässt sich nahezu alles in nahezu jedem Format umwandeln. Enfach mal googeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (24. November 2005)

Uups, was ist denn hier los ???  
Kaum ist man mal ein wenig arbeiten, ist hier der Teufel los.  
Habe Euch GPS-Besitzern mit meiner Top50 datei ja anscheinend ne Menge Arbeit bereitet.   

Inzwischen hat derk mich nochmals per PM belehrt, dass ovl nicht gleich ovl ist.   Werde Die Daten dann demnächst ein wenig anders hier einstellen. 
Vielen Dank auch an Spitfire4 für einstellen der konvertierten Datei.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (27. November 2005)

Wider erwarten ging´s dann gestern spontan doch noch raus auf eine Runde durch die heimatlichen Wälder. 
Kurz vor der Heimkehr trafen wir noch auf die Omerbacher

Nach kurzem Smalltalk ist dann noch dieses Foto entstanden, welches jedoch aufgrund der bescheidenen Lichtverhältnisse noch ein wenig aufgepeppt werden musste.   





vl.: Pacman, RS-Hunter, Cheng, Heliuskalle, Dix, MTBScout, GeJott

Ein kleiner Bericht und die restlichen Bilder gibt´s hier

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (27. November 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Nach kurzem Smalltalk ist dann noch dieses Foto entstanden, ...


So gut hab ich lange nicht ausgesehen!


----------



## GeJott (2. Dezember 2005)

Hier der Termin für Samstag !

Bitte zahlreich eintragen

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo
Aehm ich habe oben auf dem Bild gesehen das einer von Euch ein Corratec Glacier fährt. Ist das zufällig vom JJ-Zweiradsport? Wenn ja dann ist es mein altes


----------



## GeJott (4. Dezember 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Aehm ich habe oben auf dem Bild gesehen das einer von Euch ein Corratec Glacier fährt. Ist das zufällig vom JJ-Zweiradsport? Wenn ja dann ist es mein altes



Hatte auch gedacht, es sei das Gebraucht-Bike von vonn JJ gewesen. Burkhard hat es aber irgendwo in Eschweiler erstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (4. Dezember 2005)

Auch in Mausbach war man gestern wieder unterwegs.
Es war eine Tour mit viel Schlamm, zähem Boden, stellenweise fiesen, seifigen Restschneefeldern und nur einem Bild. Zwischen dem Kalltal und dem Jägerhaus trafen wir gleich mehrfach auf Knax und Charly245 vom WBTS-Aussenposten Breinig.
Breicht und Bild wie immer hier


----------



## charly245 (4. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in Mausbach war man gestern wieder unterwegs.
> Es war eine Tour mit viel Schlamm, zähem Boden, stellenweise fiesen, seifigen Restschneefeldern und nur einem Bild. Zwischen dem Kalltal und dem Jägerhaus trafen wir gleich mehrfach auf Knax und Charly245 vom WBTS-Aussenposten Breinig.
> Breicht und Bild wie immer hier




......ah, ihr seits gewesen!
dann hiermit noch nen gruß an den mausbacher treff vom außenposten breinig!
und schlammig war es wirklich!

bis dahin....
gruß kai


----------



## GeJott (10. Dezember 2005)

Termin für heute Nachmittag

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (11. Dezember 2005)

Soo,  
Habe zwischen den Reisevorbereitungen noch schnell einen Bericht hingezirkelt.

Schöne Woche
Gerd

PS

Den Ansgeschlagenen Gute Besserung !!


----------



## XCRacer (11. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Den Ansgeschlagenen Gute Besserung !!


Danke!

Vielleicht noch der Ordnungshalber...


> Weiter, am Pilgerdenkmal und dem Manes            Stein vorbei zum Breiniger Kreuz und wieder hinab zum Kartoffelbaum.


Wir sind am Manes Stein vorbei zum Pilgerdenkmal gefahren. Das Breiniger Kreuz kene ich nicht 

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## GeJott (11. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> 
> Vielleicht noch der Ordnungshalber...
> 
> Wir sind am Manes Stein vorbei zum Pilgerdenkmal gefahren



Recht haste !!  

Hatte gedacht, die Kreuzung unterhalb vom Manes Stein sei das Pilgerdenkmal gewesen.  

Das richtige Pilgerdenkmal kenne ich als Breiniger Kreuz, weil es, glaube ich, von Breiniger Heimbachpilgern aufgestellt wurde. Meine, da steht sowas dran.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Dezember 2005)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Das richtige Pilgerdenkmal kenne ich als Breiniger Kreuz, weil es, glaube ich, von Breiniger Heimbachpilgern aufgestellt wurde. Meine, da steht sowas dran.


Mit Breiniger Kreuz könntest du Recht haben. Auf dem Stein steht tatsächlich was von "Breinig..."

Auf der Wanderkarte des Eifelvereins steht nur "Pilgerdenkmal"

Ist schon interessant, wie unterschiedlich die gebräuchlichen Bezeichnungen sind.
Beispiele: 
Thönbachweg = Schlangenpfad
16 Kurvenweg = 1000 Kurvenweg
...könte beliebig fortgesetzt werden


----------



## Cheng (14. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon interessant, wie unterschiedlich die gebräuchlichen Bezeichnungen sind.
> Beispiele:
> Thönbachweg = Schlangenpfad



Ist Dir denn auch klar wo dieser Name her kommt?


----------



## XCRacer (14. Dezember 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dir denn auch klar wo dieser Name her kommt?


Dort hat sich eine Blindschleiche in Georgs Speichen verfangen 
So, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> So, oder so ähnlich.



Fast! Die Blindschleiche war suizitgefährdet und hat sich mir unter die Räder geschmissen. Aber leider nur quer und nicht längs.   Sonst wäre es eine der gefährlichen Dart-Smoke Schlangen geworden.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (16. Dezember 2005)

Da ich davon ausgehe das die Maubas auch fahren wenn Gerd nicht im Lande ist geht´s hier zur Ombatour 

Vielleicht können wir uns wieder treffen! Meldet Euch doch mal!


----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Mausbacher,
Winnie,Burkhard L. und ich wollen heute 13.00 starten,es sei denn das Wetter spielt nicht mit.Wollt Ihr auch fahren?
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (17. Dezember 2005)

Moin zusammen,

Paris war wundervoll, leider gibt´s jedoch für Extremsightseeing keine WP-Points    Montag 7:55 geht´s mit dem Thalys wieder hin.  

Ich bin heute leider verhindert, versuche allerdings morgen eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Weiss allerdings noch nicht so genau wann. Denke, ich kann so grob den frühen Nachmittag anpeilen. Falls jemand mitfahren möchte , bitte kurz hier melden.

Gerd.


----------



## GeJott (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

Erstmal allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2006 !  
Die ersten Kilometer sind bereits gesten eingefahren worden. War mit Dix ein wenig im Schluvermatsch unterwegs .
Bin jetzt wieder für 2 Wochen nach Paris. 

Bis denne
Gerd


----------



## GeJott (15. Januar 2006)

Es gibt wieder was zu lesen:

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wieder was zu lesen:





> Von Schevenhütte gings dann den            schnellen Trail hoch zur Freibiersenke, welchen wir erst mal von zahlreichen            querliegenden Baumstämmen befreit haben.


Gut gemacht


----------



## Cheng (15. Januar 2006)

> von dort aus entlang des Omerbach´s nach Nothberg. Auf diesem Teilstück hoffte man insgeheim auf unsere Freunde vom Omerbachteam aus Eschweiler zu treffen. Leider wurde nichts draus



Wan seit Ihr denn genau am Omerbach lang gefahren? Wir sind um 13:20Uhr von der Eifelstr. los!

Wird noch mal Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde!


----------



## Fetzer 66 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wo ist eigentlich die Freibiersenke?
Gruß, Achim


----------



## GeJott (16. Januar 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wo ist eigentlich die Freibiersenke?
> Gruß, Achim



Hier eintragen, dann zeige ich sie Dir.  

Vieleicht können wir uns ja dort mit den Ombas treffen und uns von ihnen zeigen lassen, wo die Ideallinie ist ?  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
kann es sein daß die Senke im Wald zwischen Gressenich u. Hamich liegt?
Genauer gesagt am Waldrand Richtung Gressenich.
Achim


----------



## GeJott (16. Januar 2006)

Rischtisch !!!

Da kannste ja nach Feierabend auf dem Heimweg fleissig üben !!


----------



## HolyBen (18. Januar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht können wir uns ja dort mit den Ombas treffen und uns von ihnen zeigen lassen, wo die Ideallinie ist ?
> 
> Gerd


 Die Ideallinie an der Freibiersenke kann ich euch nicht zeigen, aber eine gemeinsame Tour macht bestimmt nochmal Spaß.

Sollen wir uns um zwei Uhr an der WBTS treffen (Betonunterstand) ?

Ich würde dann einen entsprechenden Omerbach-Termin eintragen und der ein oder andere Omba kommt bestimmt noch mit.

Gruß
Bernd

P.S.Wenn einer unserer Premiumguides mitkommt, kann man auch die Ideallinie an der Senke kennen lernen.


----------



## GeJott (18. Januar 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ideallinie an der Freibiersenke kann ich euch nicht zeigen, aber eine gemeinsame Tour macht bestimmt nochmal Spaß.
> 
> Sollen wir uns um zwei Uhr an der WBTS treffen (Betonunterstand) ?
> 
> ...



Glaube, die FBS macht bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen ohnehin wenig Sinn! 
Aber 14:00 Uhr auf der WBTS-Mauer geht klar ! 

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (19. Januar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube, die FBS macht bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen ohnehin wenig Sinn!
> Aber 14:00 Uhr auf der WBTS-Mauer geht klar !
> 
> Gerd


Super,dann bis Samstag !

Bernd


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2006)

Nur zur Info:
_*
Stolberg-Mausbach: Umfangreiche Suchmaßnahmen dauern an*
Die umfangreichen Suchmaßnahmen nach einer 43 Jahre alten Frau in Stolberg-Mausbach dauern an. Die Frau wird seit Donnerstag morgen vermisst. Ihr Wagen wurde in der Nähe eines Waldgebietes gefunden. Hunderte Polizisten, das Technische Hilfswerk und ein Polizeihubschrauber haben gestern den Wald zwischen Gressenich und Mausbach durchsucht. Heute werden die Suchmaßnahmen ausgeweitet._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (21. Januar 2006)

Info zur Heutigen Tour:

Wir haben eine Einladung zur nachträglichen Weihnachtsfeier des Rotter Hüttenteams   Darum wird die Runde so gelegt, dass wir gegen 17:00 im Rott am Gasthof Hütten sein werden. Also Licht nicht vergessen !!!

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2006)

Moin Kollegen !

Will noch schnell dem Gerd zum Geburtstag gratulieren, bevor ich ins Bett hüpfe......Also Gerd; feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken !! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Fetzer 66 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Gerd,
auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Winni,Burkhard und Achim


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Januar 2006)

Und noch einer...

alles Gute!

 

Grüüüüsse
Georg


----------



## Cheng (27. Januar 2006)

Hy Gerd,

 alles Gute zum Geburtstag natürlich auch von mir!   

Wir Ombas trinken übrigens meistens Bier und manchmal Printenschnaps!


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. Januar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ... und manchmal Printenschnaps!



er nun schon wieder. Ich glaube du bist langsam von dem Zeuchs verseucht.


----------



## HolyBen (27. Januar 2006)

*Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum jugendlichen 38. Jahrestag.​*
 
Bernd​


----------



## GeJott (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Vielen Dank für die vielen, netten Glückwünsche. !   

Kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht biken , aber wie ich sehe, hat unser Heliuskalle schon einen Termin eingestellt.  
Vieleicht schreibt er ja einen Bericht dazu ? Wenn ich nicht dabei bin, passieren nämlich immer tolle Sachen ! 

Vieleicht trefft ihr die Jungs ja irgendwo  

Fahrt ein paar km für mich mit. 

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (29. Januar 2006)

Guten Morgen Dix,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute wünschen wir Dir.

  Winni,Burkhard und Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (29. Januar 2006)

Hi Dix,

im Namen der Ombas alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2006)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dix,
> 
> im Namen der Ombas alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


Auch von mir alles Gute 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (30. Januar 2006)

Moin, dem Dix auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!  



Gerd


----------



## Dix (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Vielen Dank für die netten Geburtstagswünsche, habe ich nicht mit gerechnet.
Cu on the trail 


Dix


----------



## Dix (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

wir haben am 28.1.06 eine kleine Tour durch Eis und Schnee gemacht.

Fotos hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=10612

Wir starteten wie immer um 13 Uhr in Mausbach am Markusplatz.
Achim, Bum, Kalle, Winnie und ich. Gerd (Gejott) konnte leider nicht.
Über Krewinkel gings zum Omerbach, Buche 19, dann über die WBTS-Mauer zum Rennweg-Parkplatz. Danach ein Stück um die Talsperre, hoch zum Rennweg, runter nach Gey. Irgendwie kamen wir über Trails und diverse Wege zum Franzosenkreuz. Von dort aus vorbei am Orchelsweiher nach Schevenhütte. Über Gressenich gings dann nochmal zum Trimmpfad und über Krewinkel zum Aprés-Biken in die Pizzeria  . Herrliches Wetter machte diese Tour zu einem besonderen Erlebnis. Leider hat sich bis auf ein paar Bodenproben   nichts spektakuläres ereignet, so dass wir alle unversehrt wieder Heim kamen.


----------



## Cheng (1. Februar 2006)

Schöne(s) Foto(s)!







kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, weiter so! 

Grüße vom Häuptling der Omerbacher!


----------



## GeJott (1. Februar 2006)

Nabend,


@Dix
Geiler Bericht und tolle Bilder !  
Aber wo zum Teufel ist der Orchelsweiher??  

Greets

Gerd, der seine Signatur wieder ändern muss


----------



## Dix (2. Februar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo zum Teufel ist der Orchelsweiher??




Gerd, das ist unser Angelweiher unterhalb der Laufenburg!
Dix


----------



## Fetzer 66 (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Dix,
schöner Bericht,schöne Bilder,weiter so!!  
Viele Grüße,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (3. Februar 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> Gerd, das ist unser Angelweiher unterhalb der Laufenburg!
> Dix



Upss, vieleicht hätte ich mich bisher nicht nur um den Inhalt dieses Tümpels kümmern sollen  






[/IMG]

PS. :
An alle Tierschützer:

Der Fisch hat sich vollkommen freiwillig auf die Sache eingelassen! Er wurde vorher weder nicht mit Betäubungsmitteln oder Alkohol gefügig gemacht. 

Weiterhin kann versichert werden:
Dem Angler ist bei der ganzen Sache nichts passiert !!!


----------



## GeJott (3. Februar 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dix,
> schöner Bericht,schöne Bilder,weiter so!!
> Viele Grüße,Achim



Moin, 

Wie es aussieht, bin ich am Samstag wieder nicht dabei. 

Vieleicht kannst Du ja den nächsten Bericht verfassen ?


----------



## IGGY (3. Februar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Upss, vieleicht hätte ich mich bisher nicht nur um den Inhalt dieses Tümpels kümmern sollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warst du Hochseeangeln


----------



## GeJott (3. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du Hochseeangeln




Glaube da müsste ich von der ganzen Schaukelei immer reihern ! :kotz: 
Daraufhin wäre das Wasser verseucht und die Fische weg


----------



## IGGY (3. Februar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube da müsste ich von der ganzen Schaukelei immer reihern ! :kotz:


Fährst du nicht Fully?


----------



## GeJott (3. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du nicht Fully?




Genau *ich Fahre*!  

Eben, damit es nicht so schaukelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (3. Februar 2006)

Nabend

Unser Helius-Mann hat wieder zu einer Ausfahrt geladen  

Hier lesen & eintragen !!

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (6. Februar 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Was lange währt wird endlich gut. 
Habe mich den ganzen Sonntag mit dem "Neu aufsetzten" meines PC´s amüsiert.
 

Getz rennt er wieder wie neu  

Hier nun der Bericht von gestern

Gute Nacht 
Gerd


----------



## Cheng (6. Februar 2006)

Jetzt weiss ich auch wer vor uns die Furchen in den Schnee gegraben hat. 

Bis zum Jäger haus war es für uns die gleiche Strecke!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2006)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bis zum Jäger haus war es für uns die gleiche Strecke!


...ihr kennt wohl nur die Eine, wie ? ...Ich sag's ja immer...weniger saufen Jungs...


----------



## Cheng (6. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihr kennt wohl nur die Eine, wie ? ...Ich sag's ja immer...weniger saufen Jungs...




Hey, Hey, Hey.......

da unsere Premiumguides an diesem WE ausgesetzt haben, die beiden anderen Stammfahrer mir ein Guiding nicht zutrauten und ein neuer Mitstreiter ausgeführt werden sollte, habe wir uns für was bekanntes entschieden, schliesslich sollte die Tour auch nicht zu weit gehen da wir Murats Verfassung nicht einschätzen konnten.

Und Ausserdem war es diesmal eine sehr, sehr trockene Tour! 
Das muss besser werden!


----------



## IGGY (6. Februar 2006)

Sagt mal! Fahrt Ihr auch unter der Woche? Ich habe eben meinen Winter LRS draufgeschmissen und wollte die Woche (Donnerstag-Freitag) nochmal fahren!


----------



## GeJott (7. Februar 2006)

Hi Iggy,

Ich persönlich habe meine Outdoor-Radaktivitäten während der dunklen Jahreszeit vorwiegend auf das Wochenende und die Fahrten zur Arbeit, mit gelegentlichen Zusatzrunden beschränkt. Denke am Samstag wird um 13:00 Uhr ab Mausbach auf jeden Fall eine Tour gestartet. Näheres dazu gibt´s spätestens  ab Fr. im LMB. Bei Interesse können wir dich ggf. irgendwo unterwegs auflesen. Kalle sagte mir vorhin am Telefon, dass er evtl. am Freitag noch eine Runde drehen möchte. Kontakt sh PM.

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (7. Februar 2006)

Okay danke Dir!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Okay danke Dir!


@IGGY: Wenn's Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, bin ich am Donnerstag gegen 19:30 am Sportplatz zwischen Vennwegen und Mulartshütte...Termin kommt noch, falls wer Interesse hat 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (10. Februar 2006)

Tach Gemeinde,

Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür !! 

Hier geht´s zu unseren Terminen:

Für Kurzentschlossene geht sogar heute noch was !!
Für Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2006)

HI
Ich bin Heute dabei!


----------



## GeJott (13. Februar 2006)

Nabend !!

Besser spät als nie !!

Es gibt wieder was zu lesen !!

Viel Spass

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wieder was zu lesen !!


Schön geschrieben 

Da hatten wir etwas mehr Glück, bei unserer samstaglichen Schneeexpedition.


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2006)

HI
Wann fahrt Ihr am kommenden Samstag in etwa? Dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen da ich Sonntags keine Zeit habe.


----------



## GeJott (14. Februar 2006)

Hi Iggy,

Ich werde vorauss. am kommenden Samstag verhindert sein. Der Rest von uns wird sich bestimmt um 13:00 Uhr in Mausbach an der Kirche (Markusplatz)treffen. Einfach LMB im Auge behalten.

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schön geschrieben
> 
> Da hatten wir etwas mehr Glück, bei unserer samstaglichen Schneeexpedition.


Yep, ich hatte auch das Glück, mich zwischen Jägerhaus und Roetgen noch 2x auf die Fresse zu legen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (17. Februar 2006)

Was geht Morgen? Wird hier gefahren?


----------



## GeJott (23. Februar 2006)

Nabend !!

Am Wochenende schon was vor ??  

klick
klick


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

Ähm...Gerd...änder mal die Startzeit. Ab 22:00 Uhr 4-5 Std., das kauft Dir keiner ab. Wo warst Du bis eben ?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm...Gerd...änder mal die Startzeit. Ab 22:00 Uhr 4-5 Std., das kauft Dir keiner ab. Wo warst Du bis eben ?...


Habe Ihm auch schon geschrieben das ich dieses mal leider nicht kann, aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2006)

Braver Gerd...


----------



## GeJott (24. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Wo warst Du bis eben ?...



Fleissig !!


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Februar 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend !!
> 
> Am Wochenende schon was vor ??
> 
> ...




Hallo Zusammen
bin heute dem ersten Klick gefolgt und mit Kalle und GeJott eine Runde um die WBTS gefahren.Aber eigentlich bin Ich hinter den beiden her geradelt . Das Tempo muß Ich gestehen ,konnte Ich dann schwer mithalten und sah bereitz nach Kurzer Zeit dem Tod quasi ins Gesicht  . Konnte ihm aber noch soeben von der Schippe ( dem Rad ) fliegen .Nach einer ordentlichen Vermessung des Weges ging es weiter Richtung Kleinhau,Hürtgen,Brandenburgertor,Vossenack zurück zum Kartoffelbaum.Dort fuhr Kalle Richtung Mausbach und Gejott und Ich noch zum Solchbachtal.Auf dem Weg zum Forsthaus bekam Ich ordentlich Krämpfe im Oberschenkel und wir fuhren Richtung Heimat.Mit der Empfehlung von Gerd ein heisses Bad und Magnesium gegen den Krampf zunehmen ließ Ich mich von meiner Holden pflegen 


Fazit: Nette Kerle kennengelernt, es heisst weiterhin üben,üben,üben oder fahren soviel es geht.Das Tempo war für mich eine Nummer zu Hoch obwohl Ich alleine auch nicht langsamer war, und Frühstücken oder Essen werde Ich vor jeder Tour. Aber Ich habe dank der Zwei Helden die immer auf mich gewartet haben wieder etwas neues kennengelernt. Es tat mir nur leid das Ich den beiden den Tag versaut habe.Aber es wird auch anders werden ,hoffentlich.
XCRacer weiß schon warum er keine Anfänger mit nimmt. 
Bilder sind auch in meinem Album.
Allen ein schönes Wochenende
Gruß
Kurzer37
@Michael


----------



## GeJott (25. Februar 2006)

Moin Michael,

Erst mal vielen Dank für den netten Bericht !   

Ich hoffe, Deinen Beinen geht es mittlerweile wieder etwas besser. 
Den Tag hast Du uns jedoch auf keinen Fall versaut. Schliesslich haben wir uns alle an der frischen Luft bewegt, während andere Leute, evtl. mit einem Brummschädel von Donnerstag, im Büro oder am Schraubstock ihre Zeit absitzen mussten. Kalle und ich hatten zumindest den Eindruck, dass es Dir trotz der Plackerei gefallen hat. 

Wenn Du regelmässig weiterfährst, kommt der Rest von selber. Schliesslich haben wir alle mal kein angefangen.

Hier noch die Links zu Deinen Bildern:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/226038/cat/500/ppuser/54389
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/226037/cat/500/ppuser/54389
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/226036/cat/500/ppuser/54389
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/226035/cat/500/ppuser/54389

Dazu noch einen kleinen Tip:

Du kannst in der Gallerie-Software für jede gefahrene Tour ein eigenes Album erstellen und die Bilder dahin hochladen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass die Bilder schneller gefunden und verlinkt werden können.

Die Aulösung Deiner Bilder ist ziemlich hoch. Das hat den Nachteil, dass sie lange Ladezeiten haben und zu dem nicht vollständig auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen. Vor dem Hochladen würde ich die Auflösung auf ca. 600*800 Pixel runtersetzen.

Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Februar 2006)

Ich hoffe, Deinen Beinen geht es mittlerweile wieder etwas besser. 
Kalle und ich hatten zumindest den Eindruck, dass es Dir trotz der Plackerei gefallen hat. 


Moin Gerd
meinen Beinen geht es bis auf dem Loch unter dem linken Knie und der Prellung sehr gut . Habe direkt nach der Tour Magnesium getrunken und heiß gebadet.
Es hat mir trotz der Anstreung einen heiden Spass gemacht mit euch zufahren  .
Weil Ich wieder eine Ecke gesehen habe wo Ich noch nie gewesen bin.
Gruß
Michael
und noch schöne Karnevalstage mit oder ohne Feier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (26. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

Auch in Musbich war man gestern und heute wieder unterwegs

klick

Gerd


----------



## Dix (5. März 2006)

Hallo,
wollte nur berichten, daß man trotz des Schnees auch auf den Waldwegen gut fahren kann. Die Schneedecke ist durch Spaziergänger sehr verdichtet.
Bin heute leider alleine unterwegs gewesen. Ich kann euch nur sagen:
Ihr habt was verpaßt (von meinen zwei Schneebodenproben mal abgesehen).
CU


----------



## GeJott (6. März 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> .........Ihr habt was verpaßt (von meinen zwei *Schneebodenproben* mal abgesehen).
> CU




*Die* hätten wir doch bestimmt am liebsten gesehen  

Gerd


----------



## Dix (10. März 2006)

Das glaube ich  gerne. Ich kann dir leider nur ein paar blaue Flecken zeigen.


Lol - hab endlich ein neues Bild gefunden!

Dix


----------



## GeJott (11. März 2006)

@ Dix: Ja Ja, werden Schaden hat......
Bild ist aber schön   hier noch eine Alternative.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man müsste nur noch das "i" wegretouschieren, aber das würde ich gerne für dich übernehmen. 

Nun zum Ernst des Lebens, auch wenn die Wetterprognosen nicht all zu gut aussehen, habe ich mal nen Termin für 13:00 eingestellt. Wenn´s zu häftig regnen sollte würde ich nach AC zum Spinning ausweichen und/oder die Tour auf morgen 11:00 verlegen. Da soll´s regentechnisch etwas besser sein.

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dix: Ja Ja, werden Schaden hat......
> Bild ist aber schön   hier noch eine Alternative...


Da war doch vor kurzem was...


----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. März 2006)

Hallo,Winnie und ich fahren heute auf jeden Fall.Morgen um 11.00 würde ich auch fahren.
Schöne Grüsse, Achim


----------



## Dix (11. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dix: Ja Ja, werden Schaden hat......
> Bild ist aber schön   hier noch eine Alternative.
> 
> 
> ...



Auch nicht schlecht. Jedenfalls liefert dieses Bild mehr Ausreden für den Fall, daß ich mal Schei... gefahren bin  

Dix

PS: You better walk alone!


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. März 2006)

Guten Morgen,gibt bei mir heute nix mit fahren,Handschuhe noch ganz nass und Fahrrad noch halb eingefrohren.Viel Spaß noch,Achim


----------



## GeJott (12. März 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,gibt bei mir heute nix mit fahren,Handschuhe noch ganz nass und Fahrrad noch halb eingefrohren.Viel Spaß noch,Achim



Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung !!
War vorhin in der Garage. Der Bock ist immer noch nicht aufgetaut. Nach wie vor  hängt die weisse Pampe überall dran. 
Habe übrigens Dein Multitool noch hier. Ich lasse es Dir mit zur Arbeit bringen.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (17. März 2006)

@Trailer nc und NorcoFox

Tach auch!
Kennt ihr unseren Treffpunkt in Mausbach?
Falls nicht, ist ganz einfach: Auf dem Markusplatz vor der Kirche an der Bushalte.
Bis morgen. 

Dix


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> @Trailer nc und NorcoFox...


...NorcoFox ist trägt sich scheinbar  ausversehen ein, hatte sich nämlich auch für Roetgen gemeldet


----------



## Dix (17. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...NorcoFox ist trägt sich scheinbar  ausversehen ein, hatte sich nämlich auch für Roetgen gemeldet



Vieleicht ist er ein Zwilling?


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

Schmeißt doch beide einfach wieder raus...gehört sich eh nciht, sich als "Fremder" ohne Kommentar anzumelden...
Hab ich auch so gemacht. Werde demnächst einen Verbesserungsvorschlag machen, auch einzelne User löschen zu können 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeißt doch beide einfach wieder raus...gehört sich eh nciht, sich als "Fremder" ohne Kommentar anzumelden...
> Hab ich auch so gemacht. Werde demnächst einen Verbesserungsvorschlag machen, auch einzelne User löschen zu können
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Ich lasse sie mal Drin und harre der Dinge die da kommen  
Wenn bis um 13:10 keiner von den Jungs auftaucht, sind wir eh weg.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2006)

NorcoFox ist offensichtlich das neuste Ergebnis der Klonforschung 

Klick


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2006)

Klick


----------



## PacMan (17. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> NorcoFox ist offensichtlich das neuste Ergebnis der Klonforschung


Ja, das scheint ein ganz toller Sport zu sein, den manche Leute hier im Forum betreiben! So einen hatten wir auch schon mal beim Omerbacher Termin... Einfach ignorieren, würde ich vorschlagen! Vielleicht war's ja auch ein Versehen.  

Ich bin übigens Pascal vom Stamm der Omerbacher. Ich bin hier ganz links zu sehen... 





Naja, jedenfalls überlege ich gerade, ob ich morgen mal 'ne Runde mit euch drehen soll. Der Häuptling vom Omerbach hat noch keine Tour für morgen vorgeschlagen, und wenn das so bleibt, dann bin ich morgen bei euch dabei! Ansonsten überlege ich mir spontan, wo ich mitfahre, ok?


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ansonsten überlege ich mir spontan, wo ich mitfahre, ok?



Kein Problem !! Gib nur kurz Bescheid, wenn Du näheres weisst.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. März 2006)

Die Omerbacher machen jetzt doch 'ne Tour und ich denke, ich werde bei denen mitfahren. Wünsch euch viel Spass! Bis demnächst vielleicht!


----------



## GeJott (18. März 2006)

So, ebenfalls zurück von einer herrlichen Runde, bei Sonnenschein und endlich nochmal angenehmen Temperaturen und vorallem ohne  weisse Pampe 
Uns hat es heute zur Sophienhöhe verschlagen. Und, was soll ich sagen, wir hatten sogar 2 Omerbacher dabei.  





Den Rest gibt´s später.

Gerd


----------



## HolyBen (18. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Uns hat es heute zur Sophienhöhe verschlagen. Und, was soll ich sagen, wir hatten sogar 2 Omerbacher dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der war gut !!   ​


----------



## GeJott (19. März 2006)

Nabend zusammen !

Hier der Bericht und die Bilder von gestern.

Heute hat es mich nach Eschweiler zum Volkslauf verschlagen, wo die Jungs und Mädels vom LAC Maubach ihr bestes gaben. In Mausbach zunächst noch sonnig, sah man schon bald zwischen Werth und dem Donnerberg die Hand vor Augen nicht mehr. 
Nach dem Start des Halbmarathons fuhr ich über Röhe hinter der Raststätte Aachener Land rüber in den Würselener Wald und weiter zur Buschmühle, wo ich eine Runde über die Crossstrecke drehte. Ein ortskundiger Freerider klärte mich auf, dass die Strecke von schwerem BW-Gerät ziemlich zerfahren wurde. Nach kurzem Smalltalk trennten sich unsere Wege wieder und ich fuhr durch´s Gedautal einen steilen Uphill hoch nach Büsbach und sofort wieder runter in die Altstadt, wo ich mir mit dem Finkenberg-Uphill nochmal kräftig die Kante gab, bevor es am Seinbruch vorbei wieder zurück nach Mausbach ging.

Ein paar Bilder gibts hier.


----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Heute hat es mich nach Eschweiler zum Volkslauf verschlagen,...


Da wärst du mir ja fast über die Füße gefahren.  Mir sind die Läufer bei meinem 2,5Std-Lauf entgegen gelaufen und wäre fast mit einigen von denen zusammen gestoßen.


----------



## GeJott (23. März 2006)

TV-Tip

Noch 156 Tage  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (24. März 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> TV-Tip
> 
> Noch 156 Tage
> 
> Gerd



Danke für den Tipp!
Ich freu mich wie Sau auf die Tour. 

Dix


----------



## GeJott (25. März 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Werde heute nicht mit fahren. Wünsche Euch allen viel Spass. 

Bis denne Gerd

(noch 155 Tage )


----------



## Dix (25. März 2006)

Tach Gemeinde!
13 Uhr wie immer auf dem Markusplatz. Evtl. stoßen wir um 13:40 zu den Omerbachern und drehn eine gemeinsame Runde.
Bis später 
Dix


----------



## GeJott (29. März 2006)

Nabend,

Hier der Samstagstermin:
klick

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (1. April 2006)

Es ist kein Aprilscherz!! Aber wir haben ein Gebrtstagskind in Mausbach !! Unser Bikebum wird heute 41 Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!
Lasse Dich reich beschenken !! 
Bis spätestens heute Abend  

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (1. April 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Wenn das unnuterbrochen so weiterschifft, bekommt der Rursee mich heute nicht zu Gesicht !!  Die Tour wird dann wieder wie gewohnt stattfinden. 

Für heute Nachmittag sind jedenfalls nur noch Schauer angesagt. Egal was wir machen, es wird auf jedenfall matschig & zäh. 

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Bikebum wird heute 41 Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!


Auch von mir und dem Clan der Omerbacher, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

Mogähn,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an BumBumBiker... 
Und immer fleissig trainieren für den Alpenx !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. April 2006)

Guten Morgen Bum ,
alles Gute zum Gebutstag auch von mir.  
 Schöne Grüsse, Achim


----------



## GeJott (1. April 2006)

@  R O C K HOPPER:

Bist Du ein Aprilscherz  oder sehen wir Dich gleich in Form & Farbe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebum (1. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Geburtstagsgrüsse und Ihr seht mich um 13.00
Uhr offline auf dem Markt in voller Pracht.


----------



## GeJott (2. April 2006)

Mahlzeit,
Frisch aus dem Koma erwacht, gelang es mir diese Zeilen hinsichtlich gestriger Tour nieder zu schreiben.

Viel Spass
Gerd


----------



## GeJott (5. April 2006)

Let´s Fetz !!

unser Fetzer 66 - Achim wird heute 40 !!

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2006)

Auch von mir Alles Gute !!  ...wieder ein Uhu mehr  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (6. April 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Bei diesem herrlichen Wetter konnte ich es nicht lassen, einen Termin für Samstag einzustellen.  

Fleißig eintragen !!

Gerd


----------



## Dix (6. April 2006)

Dem Fetzer66 alias Achim alles Gute nachträglich zum Aufdieweltgekommen-Feiertag. 
Hoffe du hast viele  bekommen.
Darauf trinken wir samstag dann wohl ein  
Cu
Dix


----------



## Fetzer 66 (7. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
endlich komme ich mal dazu mich für die Gebutstagsgrüsse recht herzlich zu bedanken.
Hoffentlich haben wir morgen gutes Wetter um mal zum Rursee zu fahren.
Bis morgen,Achim


----------



## GeJott (8. April 2006)

Moin,

Die Tour nachher wird grob nach Schmidt und von dort weiter um den Rursee führen. Damit heute keiner kneift  , habe ich mich zwischen 14:30 und 15:00 in Schmidt mit einem Bekannten verabredet, der uns ein Stück begleiten wird, bzw. uns vieleicht auch den ein oder anderen Trail dort oben zeigen kann.

Gerd


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Es wurde angedacht eine Ostertour mit allen Treffs aus Stolberg und Umgebung zu machen! Hier der Link zum Termin. Alle mann eintragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (9. April 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen. Es wurde angedacht eine Ostertour mit allen Treffs aus Stolberg und Umgebung zu machen! Hier der Link zum Termin. Alle mann eintragen!



Geile Idee !  

Bin Drin !

Gerd


----------



## Cheng (10. April 2006)

Und der Rest??????





Wir sind erst 15, auf 20 Mann werden wir doch hoffentlich kommen, oder?


----------



## GeJott (11. April 2006)

Hat diesmal leider etwas länger gedauert, aber dafür habe ich mir besonders viel Mühe gegeben. Hier die Erinnerungen an vergangenen Samstag.

@ Cheng:

Keine Panik ! Ist ja gleich erst Mittwoch. Bis Samstag ist das auch bis zum letzten Mausbacher Biker durchgedrungen. 

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2006)

Hey, Gerd, dieser schwarze Labrador (aus deinem Bericht) ist uns auch schon mal ein Stück hinterhergelaufen!
(Wir waren allerdings schneller als der Hund! )


----------



## Dix (13. April 2006)

Gerd,
du hast mal wieder dein Talent bewiesen. Sehr schöner Bericht mit feiner Ironie.

Dix


----------



## GeJott (14. April 2006)

@Dix: Danke für die Blumen 

@ all: 
Es ist zwar knapp, aber ich habe noch schnell einen Termin ab Mausbach für die gemeinsame Anfahrt zur WBTS erstellt.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. April 2006)

Guten Morgen liebe MTB-Gemeinde,
gute Nachrichten von Burkhard,er kommt heute aus dem Krankenhaus!!!!
Der Kerl will Ende Mai so fit sein daß er Samstags wieder mit uns mitfahren kann. Mal schauen ob seine gebrochenen Rippen das auch wollen.
Ich hoffe auch daß wir Ihn bald wieder bei uns haben,von hier aus nochmals gute Besserung lieber Burkhard!!!!
Schöne Grüsse Achim


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2006)

Danke für die guten Nachrichten und nochmal gute Besserung !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2006)

Auch von mir und allen Omerbachern gute Besserung an Burkhard


----------



## GeJott (17. April 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen liebe MTB-Gemeinde,
> gute Nachrichten von Burkhard,er kommt heute aus dem Krankenhaus!!!!
> Der Kerl will Ende Mai so fit sein daß er Samstags wieder mit uns mitfahren kann. Mal schauen ob seine gebrochenen Rippen das auch wollen.
> Ich hoffe auch daß wir Ihn bald wieder bei uns haben,von hier aus nochmals gute Besserung lieber Burkhard!!!!
> Schöne Grüsse Achim



Klasse !!  
Der Kerl ist echt nicht klein zu kriegen. Ich bewundere die Motivation ! 

Schöne Grüße & gute Besserung !

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (20. April 2006)

Burkhard hat sich bei mir mit folgenden Worten im Gästebuch verewigt:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Gerd,Kalle,Bum,Dix,Achim und Winnie.
Ich lebe und bin wieder top fit.
Es war nur ein kleiner Ausrutscher.
Viele Grüsse.
Burkhard

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf das anstehende Comeback!

Gerd


----------



## Cheng (20. April 2006)

Na wenn das nicht eine Gute Nachricht ist!


----------



## GeJott (21. April 2006)

Für den einen ist es Training, für den anderen Bewegung, für manchen auch Ausnüchterung  

Hier könnt ihr euch fleissig eintragen !!

Bis morgen 

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (24. April 2006)

Moin zusammen,
Ich weiss nicht, ob´s noch gestern oder schon heute war. Hier ist jedenfalls der Bericht zum Samstag!

Viel Spass !
Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (30. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hat einer der Mausbacher morgen Lust eine Runde zu drehen?
Ich trag mal einen Termin ein.(Startzeit kann noch geändert werden!)

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher,
ich fahre am Samstag um 11 Uhr los, da ich nur bis 15 Uhr Zeit habe.
Vielleicht fährt ja einer mit.
Also bis morgen dann.

Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (5. Mai 2006)

Dix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mausbacher,
> ........ da ich nur bis 15 Uhr Zeit habe.
> Vielleicht fährt ja einer mit.
> Also bis morgen dann.
> ...



Na dann Petri Heil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße mir den Orchelsweiher !

Gerd


----------



## Dix (5. Mai 2006)

Petri Dank, sacht man dann wohl.
Schade, daß du nicht dabei bist.
Alles Gute fürs Saarschleifen-Rennen.
Dix


----------



## Fetzer 66 (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo Gerd und Kalle,
auch von mir alles Gute für den Saarschleifenmarathon.  

An Dix:
Winni und ich wollen heute nach Einrur,wir kommen auch um 11 Uhr zum Markusplatz,vielleicht können wir zusammen fahren.

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (6. Mai 2006)

@ all:

Danke allerseits. I´ll do my very best !

@ Dix:

Einruhr..... da war doch was.... .....


----------



## GeJott (11. Mai 2006)

Hier für Kurzentschlossene noch der Link zum heutigen 18:00 Uhr Termin !

Bis nachher
Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (13. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen,
bitte beachtet daß wir heute schon um 12:00Uhr starten!
Schöne Grüsse, Achim


----------



## GeJott (16. Mai 2006)

Heute Abend 18:00 Uhr Feierabendrunde durch die heimatlichen Gefilde !

Klick

Bis denne !
Gerd


----------



## GeJott (20. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Das sieht ja wettermäßig eher bescheiden aus. 
Wäre wohl besser an die Küste zum Windsurfen gefahren?  

Ich stelle erst mal keinen Termin ein und schlage vor, uns evtl. kurzfristig telefonisch abzusprechen.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (20. Mai 2006)

Vor 5 Minuten ist einer meiner Gartenstühle hier am Fenster vorbeigeflogen 
Keine Panik, ich sitze im Erdgeschoss.  
Denke trotzdem, dass sich für mich hiermit sämtliche Telefonate bzgl. Radeln heute Nachmittag erledigt haben. 

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (23. Mai 2006)

Heute Morgen war´s auch nicht schlecht. Habe endlich nochmal Paul Böe getroffen, sogar öfter als mir lieb war.


----------



## GeJott (24. Mai 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

Was geht denn eigentlich am Wochende? Das Wetter soll, wie ich vorhin noch gesehen habe, unverändert bescheiden bleiben !  klick

Wollte morgen fahren. Habe für 11:00 Uhr mal einen Termin eingestellt.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (25. Mai 2006)

Momentan schifft es hier. Da es heute nachmittag besser werden soll habe ich den Termin erst mal auf 12:00 verschoben und die Dauer auf maximal 4 h gekürzt.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (25. Mai 2006)

Gebe nicht auf !!
Habe den Termin auf 14:00 verschoben

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher,
Winni,Burkhard L.,und ich starten heute erst um 14:00Uhr.Unser alter Weggefährte Walter will seit langer Zeit nochmal mit uns fahren.Da der alte Knabe sein Mittagsschläfchen braucht starten wir eine Stunde später. 
Wir werden wohl nur WAB`s fahren,keine Ahnung wo hin?Ihr könnt euch gerne anschließen.
Bis bald,Achim


----------



## Fetzer 66 (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo,ich bins nochmal,
bleibt alles beim alten,Start 13:00Uhr. Habe vor ein par Minuten erfahren daß Walter einen Unfall hatte und deshalb einen Arm eigegipst hat.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,

für alle, die mal in Aachen on tour gehen wollen hier ein Termin für Pfingstmontag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2535

Treffpunktwegbeschreibung bei Bedarf

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## kurzer37 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe einen Wunden Hinter was tun ? 

Fahre in der Regel mit Unterhose was tragt ihr unter der Radhose und welche Radhosen bevozugt ihr?

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2006)

Biker tragen keine Unterhosen. Radhosen mit Polster und für empfindliche Popos noch etwas Gesäßcreme.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (5. Juni 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

Habe mir heute mal ein kleines Schlammbad jenseits der belgischen Grenze gegönnt.  
Hat sich voll gelohnt.  

Bericht gibt´s in den nächsten Tagen.

Gute Nacht !

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2006)

Das sieht nach La Reid aus......feine Sache ist das


----------



## on any sunday (6. Juni 2006)

Feine Sache ? Glaubst auch nur du. Es war eine Schlammhölle, nur rutschige Steine, mit eklig schmale Wege, unnötigen Anstiegen, unfreundliche Einheimische, die einen in herrschaftlichen Gärten mit Champagner geduscht haben, miese Versorgung mit üblen Reiskuchen und Roten Bullen, trockenen, krummen Ketten, Herren Chainsuck und üblen Paparazi im Wald. Nie wieder.


----------



## Dix (6. Juni 2006)

BikeBum und ich waren auch in fremden Gefilden. Wir sind der Einladung von Hedisch gefolgt und haben uns den Aachener Stadtwald mal was genauer angesehen. War eine schöne Abwechslung mit kurzen knackigen Rampen und schnellen Abfahrten. Mal was anderes. 

Dix


----------



## GeJott (6. Juni 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Sache ? Glaubst auch nur du. Es war eine Schlammhölle, nur rutschige Steine, mit eklig schmale Wege, unnötigen Anstiegen, unfreundliche Einheimische, die einen in herrschaftlichen Gärten mit Champagner geduscht haben, miese Versorgung mit üblen Reiskuchen und Roten Bullen, trockenen, krummen Ketten, Herren Chainsuck und üblen Paparazi im Wald. Nie wieder.



Da muss der alte Mann ja wieder verdammt böse gewesen sein, dass ihn das Schicksal an einen solch garstig, ungastlichen Ort geführt hat.


----------



## talybont (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher,

da meine Omerbacher Radkollegen ab Fronleichnam auf einem Eifelcross sind wollte ich mal nachhören, ob Ihr möglicherweise was für einen Exil-Mannheimer zu bieten habt. 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## GeJott (12. Juni 2006)

Moin Armin,

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich da etwas finden wird. Morgen nach der Feierabendrunde wissen wir bestimmt mehr.

Wir werden Dich auf dem Laufenden halten.


Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (12. Juni 2006)

Hürtgenwald Verkehrsdienst mit einer Warnmeldung:

 Im weißen Wehebachtal kommt es im Osthang, unterhalb des Brandenburger Tores bis hinab in Richtung Dr. Schwenke Stein zu Behinderungen durch Waldbiber.  

Im Trail Nr.1 liegen im unteren Teil mehrere Fichten quer. Klettern ist angesagt.

Trail Nr. 2 weist im oberen Bereich ziemlich üble Harvesterspuren auf. Über die Bescaffenheit und Befahrbarkeit weiter hinab  kann ich keine Aussagen machen.  







Ortskundigen wird geraten, das Terrain weitläufig zu umfahren. 
Dem Rest wünsche ich viel Spass beim Tragen und zu melden, wenn die Behinderungen vorüber sind. !

Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2006)

Im Trail Nr.1 liegen im unteren Teil mehrere Fichten quer. Klettern ist angesagt.

Hy Gerd

da haben Pascal und Ich uns aber gut gehalten ohne Guido fanden wir den Trail NR1 doch auf anhieb . 
Fahren und tragen war angesagt bis ins Tal. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2006)

Trail 1 ist eh nicht so prickelnd. Aber für Trail 2 ist's schon ärgerlich 

Danke für die Info


----------



## GeJott (13. Juni 2006)

Feierabendrunde gefällig ?

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (13. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich's zeitlich schaffe, aber ich versuche mal heute abend bei euch mitzufahren!
Aber wartet nicht lange auf mich. Wenn ich um 18:05 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt bin, dann hatte ich keine Zeit. Ich versuche aber dann, hier noch abzusagen.


----------



## PacMan (14. Juni 2006)

Danke für die schöne Tour! Hat mir richtig Spass gemacht! Das Tempo war auf den Trails schön flott und auf den Waldautobahnen so gerade noch angenehm für mich!  
Waren für mich am Ende 65km bei 'nem 19,9er Schnitt.
Fahre gerne wieder mal bei euch mit, wenn ich darf!


----------



## GeJott (14. Juni 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schöne Tour! Hat mir richtig Spass gemacht! Das Tempo war auf den Trails schön flott und auf den Waldautobahnen so gerade noch angenehm für mich!



Uns ist halt sehr daran gelegen, dass unsere Gäste sich nicht langweilen!  



			
				PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fahre gerne wieder mal bei euch mit, wenn ich darf!



Aber sicher datt ! Hat uns ebenfalls Spass gemacht,  mit Dir !  

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (15. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen,
Hier noch schnell der offizielle Termin für nachher !!

Gerd


----------



## Dix (15. Juni 2006)

Und vergesst eure Nebelscheinwerfer nicht!

Bis gleich,
Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (15. Juni 2006)

Die Nebelascheinwerfer hätten wir stellenweise gut gebrauchen können.
War ne schöne, wenn auch kurze Runde. Gefreut hat mich vorallem, dass Schösch nochmal mit von der Partie war.

Habe vorhin die Downloadlinks für meine La Reid Bilder bekommen, und endlich den Bericht ins Netz gestellt. Viel Spass beim Lesen. Klick


Für Sonntag, nach Einruhr habe ich für 11:00 einen Termin eingestellt.

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Für Sonntag, nach Einruhr habe ich für 11:00 einen Termin eingestellt.
> 
> Gerd


Fährt denn von Euch auch jemand beim Rennen mit ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (15. Juni 2006)

Eventuell Kalle, weiss ich aber nicht genau. Aber wir werden natürlich auch Dich anfeuern.  

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2006)

GeJott schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber wir werden natürlich auch Dich anfeuern.  ...


Danke, werde meine grellen Firebike Klamotten anziehen


----------



## GeJott (19. Juni 2006)

Nabend Kollegen,

Anbei hier noch die letzten Tatsachenberichte vom vergangenem Wochenende. 

Viel Spass  

Gerd


----------



## mjay (22. Juni 2006)

Guten Abend!
Ich komme aus Aachen Brand und hätte Interesse auch einmal mitzufahren. Bin zwar erst 19 und net so der große crack, aber wenns keinen stört bin ich gerne mal dabei.
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (22. Juni 2006)

Moin Martin,

Ob jung oder alt, bei uns ist jeder gerne willkommen ! Eine gewisse Grundfittness solltest Du allerdings schon mitbringen, da wir eigentlich nie unter 40 km fahren! Schliesslich möchtest Du ja auch Deinen Spass  haben.  
Wir treffen uns meistens Sammstags um 13:00, sowie  Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr in Mausbach am Markusplatz, gegenüber der Kirche. Heute wird´s allerdings auf speziellen Wunsch erst um 18:30 losgehen. Kommenden Samstag wird´s ebenfalls früher sein, da wir um 17:00 das Länderspiel gucken werden. Genaueres wird immer hier angekündigt, bzw. in den Fahrgemeinschaften veröffentlicht. Was wir so in der Regel abspulen, kannst Du hier nachlesen.

See You in Mausbach  

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (22. Juni 2006)

Termin für heute Abend !

Bis denne 

Gerd


----------



## mjay (22. Juni 2006)

mtb fahr ich schon länger halt nur nie ernsthaft, also mit bekleidung oder klickies oder so. das kommt mit meinem neuen fahrrad nächste woche erst. fahre nach möglichkeit jeden tag. hoffe dass ich mithalten kann und den treffpunkt finde. ansonsten bin ich auf jeden fall heute dabei.
Gruß Martin
*edit*
Die einzige Sache ist, dass ich ein bisschen Wetterabhängig bin. Nicht weil ich aus Zucker bin, sondern ich denke, dass es keinen Sinn hat bei Platzregen oder ähnlichem Richtung Mausbach loszufahren, weil ich dann schon vor der Tour klatschnass wäre und das wäre ja nicht so ideal.


----------



## GeJott (22. Juni 2006)

Na dann bis gleich !

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (27. Juni 2006)

Damit der Fred hier nochmal ein Stück nach oben kommt, hier nochmal ein Termin für heute Abend

Bis denne

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (1. Juli 2006)

Der Form halber schnell ein Termin für nachher !

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher,
Winni und ich fahren heute erst später los (ca.13:30-14:00),Winni ist noch arbeiten.Wir wollen heute ein par (für uns)  neue Trails testen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (1. Juli 2006)

Hi Achim,

Habe keine Tel. Nr von Dir   kannste mich mal anrufen!

Gerd


----------



## Dix (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher und Freunde!
Zur Vorbereitung auf das Halbfinale fahren wir heute abend eine kleine Runde von 2h Dauer. Abfahrt 18 Uhr!
Gäste sind wie immer willkommen! 

Dix


----------



## PacMan (4. Juli 2006)

Tja, ich wollte heute abend auch fahren! Aber ich schaffe es frühestens um 18:30 ab Eschweiler. Dafür brauch ich aber nicht bis zum Anpfiff wieder zuhause zu sein... 
Wünsch euch viel Spass! Vielleicht kreuzen sich unsere Wege ja irgendwo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (4. Juli 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich wollte heute abend auch fahren! Aber ich schaffe es frühestens um 18:30 ab Eschweiler. Dafür brauch ich aber nicht bis zum Anpfiff wieder zuhause zu sein...
> Wünsch euch viel Spass! Vielleicht kreuzen sich unsere Wege ja irgendwo...



Wir können uns auf der WBTS-Mauer treffen. Wann wärst du dort?


----------



## PacMan (4. Juli 2006)

Nee, lass mal. Sonst muss ich mich wieder so abhetzen!  
Ich wollte eh woanders lang fahren. Mehr so Eschweiler Stadtwald, Breiniger Berg, keine Ahnung...


----------



## GeJott (7. Juli 2006)

Nabend allerseits,

Das Wochenede steht vor der Tür, und zusätzlich beginnt mein 3-wöchiger Sommerurlaub. Alles gute Gründe sich morgen auf Tour zu begeben. Vorschlagen möchte ich eine Runde ins Rurtal mit vielen Trails und leckerem Kuchen in Widdau.  

Hier der Termin !

Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (8. Juli 2006)

Habe vorhin mal ein wenig mit einem Movieprogramm herumexperimentiert.
Das Ergebnis lässt sich hier bestaunen!

Viel Spass
Gerd


----------



## IGGY (8. Juli 2006)




----------



## GeJott (8. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## IGGY (8. Juli 2006)




----------



## Fetzer 66 (20. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen an die Nichturlauber in Mausbach,
ich schlage für Samstag eine Tour zum Kloster Mariawald vor.
Über die Startzeit können wir ja noch telefonieren,mein Vorschlag wäre 11:00.
Meldet euch mal!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (21. Juli 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen an die Nichturlauber in Mausbach,
> ich schlage für Samstag eine Tour zum Kloster Mariawald vor.
> Über die Startzeit können wir ja noch telefonieren,mein Vorschlag wäre 11:00.
> Meldet euch mal!
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim



Hallo Achim,
eine Abkühlung im Rursee würde auch ganz gut passen. Liegt ja auf dem weg.
CU
Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (21. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen Dix,
schöne Idee,ich pack schon mal ne Badehose ein.
Bis morgen,Achim


----------



## IGGY (26. Juli 2006)

@ Dix
Danke nochmal fürs Pflaster! Auch wenn es nicht gehalten hat.


----------



## Dix (28. Juli 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dix
> Danke nochmal fürs Pflaster! Auch wenn es nicht gehalten hat.




Ich hoffe, du bist gut nach Hause gekommen und es ist nichts kaputt am Rad.


----------



## GeJott (3. August 2006)

So, da bin ich wieder,

Bin zwar schon wieder etwas länger im Lande, habe aber bis dato noch nicht die Zeit gefunden mich hier zurück zu melden. 
Dies wollte ich erst mal mit einem Termin für heute Abend tun.

Des weiteren habe ich 23 Tage vor dem Alpcrossstart der Mausbacher mein Tagebuch ein wenig auf den neusten Stand gebracht und dezent auf ein paar Urlaubsbilder auf meiner Homepage verwisen. 

Das erste gibt´s gleich hier:







Viel Spass und bis gleich !

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (7. August 2006)

Termin für morgen Abend.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (9. August 2006)

Termin für Donnerstag Abend

Gerd

EDIT:

Getz funzt auch der Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (9. August 2006)

Wenn ich weis ob ich es schaffe melde ich mich Morgen bei dem Termin an! Ich brauche aber keine Lampe oder?


----------



## GeJott (9. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich brauche aber keine Lampe oder?



Ich denke wir sind allerspätestens um 21:00 Uhr zurück.  Gestern habe ich um diese Zeit keine Lampe benötigt. 

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (25. August 2006)

So, noch einmal schlafen, dann geht´s endlich los.

Die Taschen sind gepackt, die Klamotten imprägniert und die Kohlenhydratspeicher gefüllt.

Morgen früh um 8:30 brechen wir, Bum, Dix, Kalle und Ich zum Tegensee auf, um von dort aus unseren heiß ersehnten Alpcross zu starten. 
Die Wetteraussichten sind nicht wirklich berauschend, gebucht ist jedoch gebucht.  

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass wir es nicht all zu knüppeldick von oben herab abbekommen. 

Wie es dann letztendlich gewesen sein wird, erfahrt ihr dann ab der übernächsten Woche.

Bis denne  

Gerd


----------



## RS-Hunter (25. August 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher,

viel Spass und "Hals und Beinbruch" von den Ombas. Bin schon jetzt auf Euren Bericht gespannt.

Macht's gut


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2006)

Auch von mir viel Spaß und vor allem keine Stürze und passables Wetter


----------



## PacMan (25. August 2006)

Kann mich nur anschliessen: Viel Spass! Und macht ein paar schöne Photos!


----------



## kurzer37 (25. August 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher

auch von mir alles Gute und viel Spass, kommt gesund nach Hause.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## IGGY (26. August 2006)

Ich wünsche Euch auch viel Spaß und das Ihr nicht allzu naß werdet. Schöne Tage


----------



## dirt_rider (4. September 2006)

Hallo Kalle, Gerd, Dix und Bum.

Seid ihr wieder gut nach Hause gekommen? Wir hatten auf der Rückfahrt noch nen kleines Problem, sind sonst aber gut um 4 Uhr morgens in der Eifel eingetrudelt.
Die erste Version des Alpen Berichtes habe ich auch schon fertig. 

@Gerd, wann glaubst du hast du die Fotos fertig?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dix (5. September 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

ja auch wir sind gut nach Hause gekommen. Hatten Glück und durften in ein anderes Hotel ziehen. Das war 100 mal besser als diese Bruchbude.
Viele Grüße auch an die anderen vom RSC .

Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (5. September 2006)

dirt_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kalle, Gerd, Dix und Bum.
> 
> Seid ihr wieder gut nach Hause gekommen? Wir hatten auf der Rückfahrt noch nen kleines Problem, sind sonst aber gut um 4 Uhr morgens in der Eifel eingetrudelt.
> Die erste Version des Alpen Berichtes habe ich auch schon fertig.
> ...




Ich fass es nicht !!!
Der Hurikhan in unserem Fredd  

Fotos sind quasi in der Mache, hoffe heute noch die von Dix zu bekommen.
Ich sehe zu, dass die CD diese Woche noch in die Post kommt. 

@ all:

Es war nass, es war kalt, es war windig, es war eklig, es war steil es hat auch geschneit.
Wir mussten Grippe mit Grappa kurieren, Pannenhilfe von Strommännchen in Anspruch nehmen, nasse Klamotten auf Heizkörpen trocknen Apotheken leerkaufen und ellenlang auf Taxis warten. 

Und... das ganze haben wir auch noch bezahlt....und ... ich würde es sofort wieder tun  

Gerd

Bericht folgt !!


----------



## dirt_rider (6. September 2006)

Hallo GeJott,

jepp ich habe euern Fredd gefunden.  

Danke schonmal für die Mail mit den Infos. Werde ich später noch in den Bericht einbauen. Wird nen schönes Dokument.  

@Dix, Grüße werden heute abend beim Training ausgerichtet. Ach an euch nen schönen Gruß. 

Bis denne
Hurrikan.


----------



## dirt_rider (8. September 2006)

Vielen dank für die Bilder und die Videos.  

Meinen tiefen Respekt für die Leistung von dir und Dix.

Habt ihr was dagegen, wenn ich die Bilder ins Web stelle? Wollte sie auf unser Page (www.rsc-pruem.de) hochladen. Natürlich nur mit euere Zustimmung. Werde dann auch die Gallery so benenne, das ihr als Autoren erkennbar seid.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## GeJott (12. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Habe den Alpencross-Bericht soeben ins Netz gestellt. 

Viel Spass beim Lesen

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2006)

Hi Gerd

Sollte ich mal dazu kommen, den Bericht zu lesen, schreibe ich bestimmt das der toll ist 

Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2006)

Ich hab' ihn eben gelesen - er ist toll  Ich muß im kommenden Jahr auch wieder los  
Jetzt muß ich bisschen schneller arbeiten  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## GeJott (12. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gerd
> 
> Sollte ich mal dazu kommen, den Bericht zu lesen, schreibe ich bestimmt das der toll ist
> 
> Gruß René





Der war gut !


----------



## hedisch (13. September 2006)

@ Gerd,

klasse Bericht!  Tolle Bilder!  

Obwohl ich eigentlich gestern keine Zeit dazu hatte und nur mal kurz reinschauen wollte, musste ich ihn doch ganz durchgelesen. Hab mir später in Ruhe die Bilder angeschaut und nochmal gelesen.  

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2006)

hedisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nochmal gelesen.  ...


Muß ich mir jetzt schon wieder oder noch immer Sorgen machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hedisch (13. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ich mir jetzt schon wieder oder noch immer Sorgen machen ?



   Nö, keine weiteren Aussetzer bissher! Auf Holz klopf!


----------



## XCRacer (16. September 2006)

Hi Gejott

Beim lesen deines tollen Alpencross-Berichts ist mir dieses Foto besonders aufgefallen.

Wiso? Dann schau mal hier: http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/tegernsee1992.jpg

Das Foto ist von unserem Tegernsee-Wochenende *1992*

Die Biker kann man erst erkennen, wenn mal in das Bild hinein scrollt 

Gruß René


----------



## GeJott (16. September 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Biker kann man erst erkennen, wenn mal in das Bild hinein scrollt
> 
> Gruß René




Stimmt, 

daher habe ich zB dieses Foto bis dato der Öffentlichkeit vorenthaten. Glaube, das ist Michael, der da zu sehen ist


----------



## GeJott (21. September 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Wollte heute Abend nochmal ´ne kleine Feierabendrunde abspulen. Da mir 18:00 Uhr allerdings wegen der früh einsetzenden Dunkelheit etwas spät ist, und ich zudem nicht genau sagen kann , wann ich Feierabend mache, stelle ich keinen Termin ein. Zwecks weiterer Absprache bitte PM oder Mobil 0160/97364787

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (23. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Da heute Nachmittag weitere Termine anstehen fahre ich heute schon um 11:00 Uhr. Wer mit möchte, hier eintragen !

Gerd

Edit: Auf vielfachen Wunsch auf 11:30 verlegt


----------



## Dix (29. September 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Edit: Auf vielfachen Wunsch auf 11:30 verlegt



Können wir das diesen Samstag (30.9.) wieder so machen? Kann nur bis um 3 Uhr!

Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt_rider (30. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr bestimmt schon gehört. Am 08. Oktober veranstaltet der RSC Prüm wieder eine CTF. Dazu laden wir euch herzlich ein. Reiner und ich haben auch schon ein paar schöne Sonderpassagen für euch rausgesucht. Also würden uns freuen wenn ihr zahlreich erscheinen würdet.

Alle Informationen auch auf der Homepage des RSC Prüm 

MfG
Hurrikan


----------



## GeJott (30. September 2006)

Hi Hurrikan,

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Einladung ! 
Wenn das Wetter nicht gerade so, wie kurz vor der Weidener Hütte sein wird, werden wir Euch auf jeden Fall aufsuchen.
Die weiteren Details, denke ich werden wir dann in der 2. Wochenhälfte irgend wie abklären. 

Dix und ich waren heute übrigens mit Kollegen aus dem Nachbarforum unterwegs. 
War ne herrliche Runde bei super Wetter und feinsten Trails in unserer Gegend. 
Bericht und Bilder gibt´s demnächst bestimmt hier zu sehen.

Gerd


----------



## dirt_rider (6. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nicht gerade so, wie kurz vor der Weidener Hütte sein wird, werden wir Euch auf jeden Fall aufsuchen.



Hallo Kollegen,

also die Wetter Vorhersage für den Sonntag sieht sehr gut aus. Morgens vielleicht nen bissel Nebel aber ansonsten soll es ein schöner Oktobertag werden. 

Sollen wir was ausmachen, wann wir uns in Prüm treffen, damit wir zusammen die Strecke fahren können?


----------



## Dix (6. Oktober 2006)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> 
> 
> Sollen wir was ausmachen, wann wir uns in Prüm treffen, damit wir zusammen die Strecke fahren können?



Hi Hurrikan,

wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag, bis dann! Gerd und ich werden gegen 9:30 Uhr ankommen. 

CU
Dix


----------



## deepblack (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute, möchte mich mal bei euch kurz vorstellen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass nicht jeder in den neuvorstellungsthread hineinschaut.

Ich heisse Sebastian wohne in Langerwehe und fahre ein Reaction, aber das steht ja auch alles links von diesem Post.

Durch Zufall bin ich dieses Jahr mal mit Gerd ne Runde gefahren (vielleicht erinnerst Du dich noch Gerd?).
Und auf sein anraten hin hab ich mich mal hier angemeldet, wenn auch deutlich verspätet 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal bei euch mitfahren könnte, wobei ich schon jetzt entschuldigend sagen muss, ich hab jahrelang radmässig nix getan und ihr müsstet entweder langsam fahren oder ab und an warten  (naja, Gerd kann das ja etwas einschätzen).

Also würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren könnten.

cu
Sebastian


----------



## GeJott (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi Sebstian,

Schön noch mal von Dir zu hören! Erinnern tue ich mich auf jeden Fall an Dich. 
Das mit der momentan mangelden Leistung, das tut nichts Zur Sache. Bei uns ist generell jeder gern gesehen! 

Da die Tage nun leider kürzer werden, wird meistens ohnehin nur noch am Wochende (meistens Samstags ab 13:00 Uhr) gefahren. Genaueres gebe ich meistens hier bekannt und veröffentliche den Termin dann auch in den Fahrgemeinschaften. Ggf. können wir auch andere Treffpunkte (zB Unterstand Staumauer Wehebachtalsp.), wo wir Dich auflesen könnten, vereinbaren.

Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> Also würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren könnten.
> 
> cu
> Sebastian




Hi Sebastian
dann kannst du ja Morgen mitfahren brauchst dich nur eintragen .Und mit dem warten das kriegen wir schon hin du wartest auf mich und Ich auf Dich. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3343.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## deepblack (9. Oktober 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian
> dann kannst du ja Morgen mitfahren brauchst dich nur eintragen .Und mit dem warten das kriegen wir schon hin du wartest auf mich und Ich auf Dich. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3343.
> Gruß
> Kurzer37




würd ich gerne, hab den eintrag auch schon gesehen.
muss nur leider morgen früh arbeiten und werd wohl nicht vor 14 -15 uhr wieder hier sein.

@ Gerd

ich komm gerne mal mit. Poste Du einfach mal wann und was, und ich verspreche regelmässig hier mal rein zu schauen.


----------



## GeJott (9. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> ...Poste Du einfach mal wann und was....



Denke, dass ich für kommenden Samstag 13:00 Uhr was einstellen werde. Warte allerdings noch auf einen aktuelleren Wetterbericht.

Gerd


----------



## Dix (10. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Denke, dass ich für kommenden Samstag 13:00 Uhr was einstellen werde. Warte allerdings noch auf einen aktuelleren Wetterbericht.
> 
> Gerd



Und wieder ein ahnungsloser Fisch im Netz! Bisher is noch keiner ein 2.mal gekommen, oder? 

DIX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tail-light (10. Oktober 2006)

[Und mit dem warten das kriegen wir schon hin du wartest auf mich und Ich auf Dich. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3343.
Gruß
Kurzer37[/QUOTE]

Hi Michael,

bei solch einem Wetter fahr ich nicht. Bin zwar nicht aus Zucker, habe aber nächsten Sonntag einen Wettkampf und kann mir eine Erkältung nicht leisten 

Vielleicht nächste Woche ein neuer Versuch?

CU
Tail-light


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ina
das ist kein Problem werde bei dem Wetter mit meinen Jungs schwimmen fahren und dann Morgen die Tour machen.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## GeJott (10. Oktober 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> ....Bisher is noch keiner ein 2.mal gekommen, oder?
> 
> DIX



 Dixi, Das ist doch ein Kinderhörspiel...


----------



## GeJott (10. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

Nach langer Zeit und auf vielfachen Wunsch hier nochmal eine Tour zur gewohnten Zeit ab Mausbach. Zustiege an anderern Stellen nach Absprache hier möglich. 

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Einträge

Gerd


----------



## deepblack (10. Oktober 2006)

also kinderhörspiel oder nicht, mir egal, er scheint recht zu haben.
mit anderen worten: seid ihr des wahnsinns? rursee? das sind doch bestimmt millionen von kilometern und tausende von höhenmetern, oder?

mal im ernst, dürften so etwa 60-70km für mich sein, oder?
wo wär denn treffen für mich? evtl an der talsperre in schevenhütte? nach mausbach kommen wär net so dolle 

und gerd, schick mir doch mal deine handynummer, wg. kurzfristige, absprung oder so


----------



## GeJott (11. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> also kinderhörspiel oder nicht, mir egal, er scheint recht zu haben.
> mit anderen worten: seid ihr des wahnsinns? rursee? das sind doch bestimmt millionen von kilometern und tausende von höhenmetern, oder?
> 
> mal im ernst, dürften so etwa 60-70km für mich sein, oder?
> ...



Hi Sebastian, 
Schön, dass Du Dich eingetragen hast. Ich verspreche Dir, dass Du dich nicht einem Selbstmordkommando angeschlossen hast.

Also ich denke, die Tour wird von Mausbach - Mausbach um die 60 - 65 km haben, was bei der angesetzten Zeit abzüglich (der Pausen ggf. wird auch kurz eingekehrt) in etwa einen  16 er Schnitt ergibt.  (Nichts wahnsinniges also) Den Rursee werden wir vermutlich nur von oben sehen. Wenn Zeit , Kondition und Lust es zulassen, vieleicht auch kurz über einen Trail anfahren und direkt wieder verlassen. Die Gesamthöhenmeter dürften maximal um die 1000 liegen.

Von Langerwehe her wäre für Dich der beste Zustieg auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre . Die dürften wir bei pünktlicher Abfahrt in Mausbach um etwa 13:30 erreichen. Die Sreckenlänge wird für Dich in etwa gleich werden. Ich versuche, den Rückweg dann ebenfalls wieder über die Wehebachtalsperre (WBTS) zu legen.

Meine Handynr. Schicke ich Dir per PN

Gerd


----------



## deepblack (11. Oktober 2006)

ok, hab ja eh keine wahl  
treffen wbts ist kein problem. den rest sehen wir dann eben mal.

hab dir meine nummer auch per pn geschickt, falls doch was sein sollte.

cu
Sebastian


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Sebastian
Ich kann dich berühigen der Gerd ist ein toller Kerl  gerade was das einführen von Neulingen betrifft . Bei meiner ersten Tour mit ihm hatte Ich den Tod vor Augen und habe es dank seiner und Kalles Hilfe doch geschafft bis nach Hause zu komen  . 

Gruß
Michael
Kurzer37


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

Das sind halt die kleinen und feinen Unterschiede zwischen den Treffs. Überall gibts Verletzte, aber manchmal bleiben sie auch zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (11. Oktober 2006)

Bei uns Ombas werden Schwache und Verletzte grundsätzlich im Wald verscharrt und die brauchbaren Teile der Ausrüstung unter den restlichen Bikern verteilt.


----------



## talybont (11. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Bei uns Ombas werden Schwache und Verletzte grundsätzlich im Wald verscharrt und die brauchbaren Teile der Ausrüstung unter den restlichen Bikern verteilt.



deswegen kaufst Du andauernd neue Teile  
trifft fast immer nur auf Dich zu


----------



## deepblack (11. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Bei uns Ombas werden Schwache und Verletzte grundsätzlich im Wald verscharrt und die brauchbaren Teile der Ausrüstung unter den restlichen Bikern verteilt.



genau davor hab ich ja angst


----------



## Cheng (11. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> genau davor hab ich ja angst



Habe auch schon gehört des es bei den Ombas nichts zu lachen gibt!


----------



## HolyBen (11. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> genau davor hab ich ja angst



Da brauchst Du bei Gerd keine Angst zu haben !


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du bei Gerd keine Angst zu haben !


Sehe ich auch so...geht alles ganz schnell...kurz und schmerzlos quasi. Bei den Roetgener Touren merkst du gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam, dass du einen grossen Fehler begangen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so...geht alles ganz schnell...kurz und schmerzlos quasi. Bei den Roetgener Touren merkst du gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam, dass du einen grossen Fehler begangen hast



Ist ja nicht gerade eine Einladung für Neulinge!


----------



## HolyBen (11. Oktober 2006)

Genau.

Fahre *NIE* im Dunkeln mit dem alten Mann ! 

Aber jetzt habe ich genug bei den Mausbachern gespammt !


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht gerade eine Einladung für Neulinge!


Jedenfalls nicht für zu langsame Neulinge...


----------



## Cheng (11. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht für zu langsame Neulinge...


Bei Eurem Renntempo kann man die Landschaft gar nicht mehr geniessen, ausserdem braucht man am Ende einer Tour noch genügend Luft um in Ruhe noch ein "Powerbar" Getränk  zu sich nehmen zu können! 

Sorry Gerd, aber bei uns im Thread war gerade kein Platz!


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hier ein Beispiel für eine Typische Omab-Tour:

Fahrzeit: 3:25:16
Standzeit: 4:17:23

Aber ich sachs ja...ich halt nix von dem verbuddeln...einfach liegen lassen


----------



## Cheng (11. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel für eine Typische Omab-Tour:
> 
> Fahrzeit: 3:25:16
> Standzeit: 4:17:23
> ...



Da war ich bestimmt in Urlaub, aber wie ich die Jungs kenne wollten die keine Spuren und Beweise hinterlassen! Und das kostet eben Zeit!


----------



## deepblack (11. Oktober 2006)

ok, also auch wenn ihr ombas nicht weit weg von mir seid, mit euch fahr ich schon mal nicht 

mit Gerd bin ich ja schon mal gefahren, das ist also kontrolliertes risiko


----------



## GeJott (11. Oktober 2006)

Cube Reaction günstig abzugeben !
Kann am 14.10.2006 ab 18:00 Uhr besichtigt werden....


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Cube Reaction günstig abzugeben !
> Kann am 14.10.2006 ab 18:00 Uhr besichtigt werden....


...der war gut Gerd !
Edit: Und ein Schäufelchen mitbringen *g*


----------



## deepblack (11. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Cube Reaction günstig abzugeben !
> Kann am 14.10.2006 ab 18:00 Uhr besichtigt werden....



genau, ist noch in sehr gutem zustand, kaum gebraucht 

lacht ihr nur ruhig alle auf meine kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (12. Oktober 2006)

Um jetzt mal etwas klar zustellen, ich bin schon einige Touren mit den Ombas gefahren, so schlecht sind die Jungs und Mädels (die gibt es nämlich auch bei denen) gar nicht, es gibt immer jede Menge Spass und einen gepflegten Abschluss. Bei den Ombas ist jeder willkommen, ich will hier niemanden abwerben, aber Du "deepblack" solltest auch mal mit den Jungs fahren, wird bestimmt lustig!   Bei der Truppe von Gerd ist aber auch jeder Neuling bestens aufgehoben, 

Wo ich mich einmal hier austobe, noch ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache!

Jubeltour der Ombas am 28.10.06 um 11:00 Uhr. Kalle ist schon drin, und was ist mit Rest?


----------



## HolyBen (12. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Um jetzt mal etwas klar zustellen, ich bin schon einige Touren mit den Ombas gefahren, so schlecht sind die Jungs und Mädels (die gibt es nämlich auch bei denen) gar nicht, es gibt immer jede Menge Spass und einen gepflegten Abschluss......



....sagte der Rattenfänger und packte seine Flöte aus...


----------



## Dix (13. Oktober 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wo ich mich einmal hier austobe, noch ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache!
> 
> Jubeltour der Ombas am 28.10.06 um 11:00 Uhr. Kalle ist schon drin, und was ist mit Rest?



Gerd und Ich werden sicher nicht fehlen, melde mich an, sobald ich sicher bin, dass ich auch Zeit habe.
Bis denne!


----------



## GeJott (13. Oktober 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Gerd und Ich werden sicher nicht fehlen....



Doch, Gerd wird fehlen. Kann am 28.10 leider nicht. 
Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall ne super Tour und viel Spass beim Jubiläumsapres   

Gerd


----------



## deepblack (14. Oktober 2006)

So, erster  
Frisch geduscht, mit Mobilat auf den Knien und Tigerbalm auf den Oberschenkeln.
Aber ich habs überlebt. Wer kauft jetzt mein Bike ?  

Ich bin ja echt froh, nicht im Wald verschart worden zu sein.
Zumal Gerd wirklich Rattenfängerei betrieben hat, weiter oben steht was von 60km und 16 im Schnitt. Mein Tacho sagt da was gaaaanz anderes (70 / 18), und meine Beine auch  

Nein, im ernst, es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu fahren. Und es wird ganz bestimmt ne wiederholung geben. Und irgendwann, wenn ich mal ein paar mehr Kilometer auf der Uhr habe, kann ich vielleicht auch besser mithalten und Gerd muss nicht ganz so viele Kilometer mit mir hinten fahren, vielen Dank noch mal dafür. Allerdings hat es mich sehr gefreut, dass das Feld nie sehr weit weg war, kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass die auch gewartet haben  

Alles in allem fand ichs sehr gelungen und ich hoffe, das Bier hat geschmeckt.

cu all

Sebastian


----------



## GeJott (14. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> So, erster
> Frisch geduscht, mit Mobilat auf den Knien und Tigerbalm auf den Oberschenkeln.
> Aber ich habs überlebt. Wer kauft jetzt mein Bike ?



Ich wüsste da vieleicht jemanden ...  



deepblack schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt froh, nicht im Wald verschart worden zu sein.
> Zumal Gerd wirklich Rattenfängerei betrieben hat, weiter oben steht was von 60km und 16 im Schnitt. Mein Tacho sagt da was gaaaanz anderes (70 / 18), und meine Beine auch



Dann sage Deinem Tacho mal, dass ers vermutlich einen zu großen Radumfang eingespeichert hat. Lt. Top50 Karte müsstest Du ca. 67 km bis Mitte Langerwehe zurückgelegt haben. Somit ist auch der hohe Schnitt zu erklären.  Ich hatte nämlich nur 16,5 bei 57,5 km und 1080 hm auf der Uhr



deepblack schrieb:


> Nein, im ernst, es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu fahren. Und es wird ganz bestimmt ne wiederholung geben. Und irgendwann, wenn ich mal ein paar mehr Kilometer auf der Uhr habe, kann ich vielleicht auch besser mithalten und Gerd muss nicht ganz so viele Kilometer mit mir hinten fahren, vielen Dank noch mal dafür. Allerdings hat es mich sehr gefreut, dass das Feld nie sehr weit weg war, kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass die auch gewartet haben
> 
> Alles in allem fand ichs sehr gelungen und ich hoffe, das Bier hat geschmeckt.
> 
> ...



Freut mich auf jeden Fall, dass es Dir Spass gemacht hat ! Mir auch und soweit ich es beim Apres-Bier vom Rest der Truppe gehört habe, den anderen auch!! Das mit dem hinten fahren war kein Problem. Insgesammt war die Gruppe doch ziemlich ausgelichen.

Aber wiederkommen solltest Du nicht. Dann hätte der Dix nämlich unrecht. und wenn der Dix unrecht hat..... 

Gerd


----------



## deepblack (14. Oktober 2006)

so, laut google earth sinds von meiner haustür bis treffpunkt staumauer genau 10,3 km  
und auf dem hinweg hatte ich nen schnitt von gut 22 bis dorthin, ich war ja noch frisch und war spät dran.  rückweg ab verlassen der gruppe kann ich nicht sagen, dürfte aber über 25 gewesen sein, war ja nur straße und bergab.
wenn man nun mal annimmt, dass ich recht habe, und wir insgesamt etwa 50 km zusammen gefahren sind, und dabei einen schnitt von 16 hatten, und weitere 20 km alleine gefahren bin, dann müsste ich auf diesen 20km nur nen schnitt von 23 gefahren haben, um insgesamt auf 18 zu kommen. das ist doch durchaus plausibel, oder


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

Da guckste doof wa Gerd  
Wir wollten heute auch nur 'ne kleine Runde drehen, am Ende warn's wieder 70km und 1400hm...


----------



## GeJott (15. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da guckste doof wa Gerd
> Wir wollten heute auch nur 'ne kleine Runde drehen, am Ende warn's wieder 70km und 1400hm...



Klingt zumindest logisch, was es schreibt.  

Habe mittlerweile einen kleinen Bericht  an gewohnter Stelle hinterlegt.

Viel Spass

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deepblack (15. Oktober 2006)

Leider hab ich bis jetzt kein Gefühl in meinen Knien, aber dafür blieb der Muskelkater aus, was mich doch sehr wundert.

Einem 2. mal evtl nächsten Samstag ? steht also nichts im Wege.

@ Gerd
könntest Du mir evtl mal noch ein paar Fotos zukommen lassen?
Das auf der hp sind doch noch nicht alle, oder?


----------



## GeJott (15. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> ...
> Das auf der hp sind doch noch nicht alle, oder?



Stimmt, aber die, die Du vermisst, sind leider nichts geworden. Meine Kamera hat in letzter Zeit Ladehemmungen.  
Ich sende Dir die, wo Du drauf abgebildet bist morgen zu. Hoffe Du hast DSL.

Guts Nächtle

Gerd


----------



## burk (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher Männer,

der Graue ist unter Euch.
Wenn alles Klappt bis Samstag.

burk der Graue.


----------



## GeJott (16. Oktober 2006)

Hahaha 

Herzlich Wilkommen !

Gerd


----------



## Dix (17. Oktober 2006)

burk schrieb:


> Hallo Mausbacher Männer,
> 
> der Graue ist unter Euch.
> Wenn alles Klappt bis Samstag.
> ...



Hallo graue Eminenz,
freut mich, dich in unserem erlauchten Kreis begrüßen zu dürfen. 
Wir sehen uns am Samstag.


----------



## IGGY (17. Oktober 2006)

Wann fahrt Ihr denn am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Iggy,

meistens um 13 Uhr. Treffpunkt Markusplatz in Mausbach. Gerd stellt bestimmt einen Termin ins LMB.
Dix


----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wir können ja am Samstag einen neuen Versuch starten den Rursee zu erreichen Schöne Grüße,Achim
PS:Hallo Burkhard,willkommen im Forum


----------



## IGGY (17. Oktober 2006)

Shit ich kann nur Morgens! Kacke


----------



## GeJott (17. Oktober 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wir können ja am Samstag einen neuen Versuch starten den Rursee zu erreichen ...:



Erreichen, oder umrunden ? 

Ich sag Euch, es hat was, wenn am am Fusse des Honigberg steht und das Knacken im Gebüsch begleitet von Flüchen der Mitfahrer von oben herab zu hören ist.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Erreichen, oder umrunden ?
> 
> Hängt vom Wetter ab,Rursee bei Regen ist eh bescheiden!
> Schöne Grüße,Achim


----------



## GeJott (17. Oktober 2006)

Nabend,

Ich weiss nicht, wie sehr Ihr in den Nachbarfreds rumsurft. Dank Kollegen Sonntag kann man neuerdings die Highlights der Region bequem im Wohnzimmer absurfen. 

http://sevenload.de/videos/u7XXKQZ
http://sevenload.de/videos/6BM2qX4
http://sevenload.de/videos/Hs0Trl9

Gerd


----------



## Heliuskalle (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi Burk !!!
Schön das Du jetzt unter uns bist!
" Das alles vergeht, weiss man schon in der Jugend, aber wie schnell alles vergeht, erfährt man erst im Alter."
Dein motto Courage ist gut, Ausdauer ist besser!!!!!!
Gruss Heliuskalle


----------



## GeJott (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich fass es nicht   Du kannst ja schreiben  



Heliuskalle schrieb:


> Hi Burk !!!
> ...Courage ist gut, Ausdauer ist besser!!!!!!
> Gruss Heliuskalle



Damit dem auch so bleibt hier der nächste Samstagstermin !

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Teilnahme!

Gerd


----------



## deepblack (18. Oktober 2006)

wie war denn der letzte samstag zu bewerten? auch mittel und mittel?


----------



## GeJott (18. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> wie war denn der letzte samstag zu bewerten? auch mittel und mittel?



Kann man so sagen !

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burk (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Heliuskalle, Sohn des Hyperion ich werde Samstag in deinem Schatten die Berge erklimmen.
Gruß burk


----------



## Heliuskalle (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi Burk, schön das wir am Samstag Berge bezwingen !
Bin auf unsere mit bikende Jugend gespannt  

Gruß Heliuskalle


----------



## Fetzer 66 (20. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen,
was ist denn mit unserer Jugend los,fährt am Samstag keiner von Euch mit?
Soll Dix etwa doch Recht behalten und keiner fährt ein 2.mal mit uns mit? 
Schöne Grüße,Achim


----------



## deepblack (20. Oktober 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> was ist denn mit unserer Jugend los,fährt am Samstag keiner von Euch mit?
> Soll Dix etwa doch Recht behalten und keiner fährt ein 2.mal mit uns mit?
> Schöne Grüße,Achim



Lust hätt ich ja schon, aber das Wetter soll so bescheiden sein, und ich bekomm heute ein Dachfenster eingebaut. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung, wie meine Wohnung bis heute Abend aussieht.

Ich machs halt mal so, ich trag mich ein, und falls was dagegen spricht, melde ich mich auf Gerds Handy.


----------



## burk (20. Oktober 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> was ist denn mit unserer Jugend los,fährt am Samstag keiner von Euch mit?
> Soll Dix etwa doch Recht behalten und keiner fährt ein 2.mal mit uns mit?
> Schöne Grüße,Achim




Achim, nur die Grauen und harten Männer sind immer dabei.

der Graue


----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2006)

Der Mauszeiger schwirrt schon eine ganze Weile um den "mitfahren"-Link.
Traue mich nicht so richtig, da mein Knie noch nicht ganz OK ist. Sollte das Wetter mitspielen, entscheide ich spontan und stehe möglicherweise morgen bei euch am Treff.

Gruß René


----------



## Cheng (20. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Der Mauszeiger schwirrt schon eine ganze Weile um den "mitfahren"-Link.
> Traue mich nicht so richtig,
> Gruß René



Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Dir und "Herr Baurat", der macht da keine Kompromisse!


----------



## deepblack (20. Oktober 2006)

so, mein fenster ist drin und die wohnung sieht aus wie ein schlachtfeld.
meine frau hat mir soeben unter strafe verboten, morgen mit euch zu fahren  
naja, sie hat ja auch ein wenig recht, ich kann sie ja schlecht morgen mit dem aufräumen und weiterbauen alleine lassen.
also müsst ihr leider auf mich verzichten.
nächstes we übrigens auch, da bin ich nicht daheim.

aber danach fahr ich wieder mit, versprochen, und wenns nur ist, um dix lügen zu strafen  

ich wünsch euch nen schönen, sonnigen nachmittag.

cu all

Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2006)

hi leute
war echt eine super tour mit euch
wie ich es liebe auf und nieder immer wieder
seid eine echt lustige und gute truppe
fahre bestimmt wieder mal mit euch mit
gruß an alle mitfahrer
friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burk (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Freddy,

du hast reibungslos in die Truppe gepasst, ich habe immer gedacht Lendis fährt mit uns.
Machs Gut.
Burkhard


----------



## GeJott (22. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit, 

Habe schnell einen Bericht erstellt.

Schönen Sonntag noch

Gerd

@ Burk:

Wieso Landis ? Gedoped schien mir der Friedhelm aber nicht zu sein.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Oktober 2006)

toller bericht und schöne bilder
werde bestimmt noch mal mitfahren.
werde dann euren fluch brechen  (versprochen)
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## Dix (23. Oktober 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> toller bericht und schöne bilder
> werde bestimmt noch mal mitfahren.
> werde dann euren fluch brechen  (versprochen)
> bis dann friedhelm



Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Dix (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher!

Hat jemand Lust, morgen (1.11.) eine 2-3 stündige Tour zu machen?
Für unser Team "Thunderpussy" die erste Gelegenheit, ein paar Punkte einzufahren. 

Dix


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2006)

Der Pokal beginnt am 6.11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (31. Oktober 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Hallo Mausbacher!
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, morgen (1.11.) eine 2-3 stündige Tour zu machen?
> Für unser Team "Thunderpussy" die erste Gelegenheit, ein paar Punkte einzufahren.
> ...



Hi, 

Es freut mich zu sehen, wie motiviert die Herren Teamkollegen sind.  

Leider hantiere ich seit dem vergangenen Wochenende mit ziemlich üblen Halsschmerzen herum. Aus diesem Grund und um ab dem 06.11 richtig angreifen zu können, werde ich mich morgen schonen. Das Wetter soll ohnehin nicht das Beste werden.

BTW

Wie siehts am Samstag mit dem Herdenbiken in Einruhr aus? 

Gerd


----------



## deepblack (31. Oktober 2006)

ich hab auch schon überlegt, morgen zu fahren. allerdings steckt mir ein wochenendtrip mit sehr wenig schlaf noch in den knochen.
aber vielleicht entschliesse ich mich ja noch bis morgen.

sagt mal was fürn team und was für ne herde???


----------



## Dix (31. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Der Pokal beginnt am 6.11.



Hi Ralf,
Danke für die Info. Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige halt König. 
Ich habs net gesehen.

@ alle Mausbacher: Kommando zurück und Kräfte sparen 
Spaß beiseite: Wenns nicht tröpfelt, fahrn mer n Ründchen.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gerd,
bin hoffentlich am Samstag mit dabei,meine Erkältung ist fast überwunden.
Wir sollten noch einen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit abklären.

Hallo Dix,
wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich morgen 1-2h mit.

Schöne Grüße,Achim


----------



## Dix (31. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> sagt mal was fürn team und was für ne herde???



Hi Deepblack ( oder darf ich S... sagen),

mit Team meint Gerd "Team Thunderpussy" für den Winterpokal 2006/2007 und mit Herde, weil da etliche Biker mitfahren, die MTB-Tour in Einruhr am Wochenende (lohnt sich nur bei vernünftigem Wetter)

Dix


----------



## GeJott (31. Oktober 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> ....sagt mal was fürn team und was für ne herde???




Team:



> Der Anglizismus Team (v. altengl.: team Familie, Gespann, Nachkommenschaft) bezeichnet einen Zusammenschluss von mehreren Personen zur Lösung einer bestimmten Aufgabe, bzw. zur Erreichung eines bestimmten Zieles



In unserem speziellen Fall haben sich 5 Personen (Gerd @Gejott, [email protected], Kalle @Heliuskalle, [email protected] 66 und [email protected] Bikebum) formiert um am Winterpokal als Team Thunderpussy teilzunehmen.

Herde:


> Als Herde bezeichnet man in der Zoologie eine Ansammlung von großen Säugetieren.



Im Rahmenprogramm des Rurseemarathons werden Samstag um 13:00 Uhr ab Einruhr geführte Biketouren angeboten. Meist treffen sich dort ca. 100 Gleichgesinnte. Vorteil ist, dass  an dort viele Bekannte sowie nettes Verpflegungsstandpersonal    trifft und teilweise neue Strecken kennenlernt. Nachteil ist, daß man die anspruchsvollen Streckenabschitte meist wartend und/oder schiebend zurücklegt da eine Herde immer nur so schnell wie ihr schwächstes Mitglied ist.

Die Überlegung war nun, bei entsprechend gutem Wetter von Mausbach aus Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden und in Einruhr teilzunehmen.

Edit:
Der Dix war mit der Antworterei 3 Minuten schneller  . Habe noch versucht , die pdf-Datei mit dem Streckenverlauf anzuhängen. Mit 499 kb ist sie jedoch leider zu groß. 

Die Strecke wird u.A. durch das wiedereröffnete Camp Vogelsang und Wollseifen führen.


----------



## burk (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mausbacher,

schönen Tag Morgen.Samstag erst kommen lassen.
Achim, Ramazotti hilft beim Schnupfen.
Alles Gute Burkhard.


----------



## deepblack (31. Oktober 2006)

ok, vielen dank für die vielen erklärungen.
@ gerd
spitze, die bedeutung der worte war mir vorher völlig fremd 

seh ich das richtig, dass man einfach punkte für jede trainingseinheit bekommt?
wer kontrolliert das?

@ dix
das mit dem namen kannst du halten, wie du magst.


----------



## GeJott (31. Oktober 2006)

im Endeffekt ist man selbst für die Richtigkeit seiner Eingaben verantwortlich. 
Mit der Eingabe von zu hohen Einheiten besch***t man sich ja auch schließlich selbst.


----------



## Dix (1. November 2006)

Treffen uns um 13 Uhr am Markusplatz.
@Sebastian: Falls du zusteigen möchstest, dann gib Bescheid. Wir fahren dann über die WBTS Mauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (1. November 2006)

Es gibt gute Nachrichten:
Juhu, der Fluch ist gebrochen! 
Danke an Sebastian, der sich heute zum 2. mal für uns geopfert hat. 

@ Deep Black: Ich hoffe, es hat dir gefallen und wir sehen dich wieder. Du bist immer wilkommen.


----------



## GeJott (2. November 2006)

moin,

Habe einen Termin zum Termin für Samstag gemacht. Habe leider kein Auto und müsste mitgenommen werden.

Gerd

Edit jetzt auch mit richtigem Datum


----------



## tail-light (2. November 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Nachrichten:
> Juhu, der Fluch ist gebrochen!
> Danke an Sebastian, der sich heute zum 2. mal für uns geopfert hat.
> 
> @ Deep Black: Ich hoffe, es hat dir gefallen und wir sehen dich wieder. Du bist immer wilkommen.



Wie hoch war denn das Bestechungsgeld?

Gruß TL
Börger Kings - THE WINNER -


----------



## deepblack (2. November 2006)

wir ham uns noch nicht geeinigt, was ich bekomme.
aber egal, was es ist, ich habs hart verdient.

auf jeden fall machts echt spaß, mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## GeJott (3. November 2006)

deepblack schrieb:


> ....auf jeden fall machts echt spaß, mit euch zu fahren.




@ Dix:

 Was hast Du dem gegeben ?


----------



## kurzer37 (3. November 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wie siehts am Samstag mit dem Herdenbiken in Einruhr aus?
> 
> Gerd


 

Hallo Gerd
bist du schon mal in Einruhr gefahren und wie ist das mit der Schwierigkeit?
Wollte vielleicht mitfahren(eigenem PKW).Ist die Strecke beschildert und man fährt allein oder fährt der ganze Pulk auf einmal?
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## GeJott (3. November 2006)

Hi Michael,

Die diesjährige Strecke ist wahlweise nur zwischen 30 und 35 km lang  .

Die längere hat ca. 800 hm die andere knapp 600 hm. Ich denke, da kannst Du locker mitfahren. Man fährt gemeinsam mit einem reisen großen Haufen. in der Hälfte gibts Verpflegung (meistens Tee, Obst Schmalzbrot und ELS  ) kein Scheiß ! War bis jetzt immer so.  Aber nicht den Ombas verraten, sonst kommen die alle den Stand trocken legen  

Die Strecke führt vorbei an Erkensruhr hinauf auf den ehem. Truppenübungsplatz  Dedenborner Höhe und rüber nach Camp Vogelsang und Wollseifen.

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (4. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,
da ihr etwas früher los müsst, treffen Winnie und ich Euch erst in Einrur.
Treffpunkt irgendwo am Zelt.(ca.12:20)
Bis später,Achim


----------



## Cheng (4. November 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> (meistens Tee, Obst Schmalzbrot und ELS  ) kein Scheiß ! War bis jetzt immer so.  Aber nicht den Ombas verraten, sonst kommen die alle den Stand trocken legen
> Gerd



Wenn ich Els trinken wollte ginge ich in eine Apotheke, schmeckt doch eh nur nach Medizin!:kotz:  Also keine Angst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (4. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> Wenn ich Els trinken wollte ginge ich in eine Apotheke, schmeckt doch eh nur nach Medizin!:kotz:  Also keine Angst!




Du weist halt nicht, was gut ist  
Aber besaufen würde ich mich mit diesem Zeugs auch nicht


----------



## tail-light (4. November 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> ELS  ) kein Scheiß ! War bis jetzt immer so.  Aber nicht den Ombas verraten, sonst kommen die alle den Stand trocken legen
> 
> Gerd




....ja aber nur, weil ihr erst Stunden SPÄTER ankommt

TL


----------



## Dix (6. November 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> ....ja aber nur, weil ihr erst Stunden SPÄTER ankommt
> 
> TL



Fahnenflüchtige und Hochverräterin! Texte doch deine neuen Freunde zu und nicht unseren schönen, friedlichen Fred.


----------



## tail-light (6. November 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Fahnenflüchtige und Hochverräterin! Texte doch deine neuen Freunde zu und nicht unseren schönen, friedlichen Fred.



sprach der Gollum zur Prinzessin der Finsternis und verschwand wieder in seinem Erdloch


----------



## Dix (8. November 2006)

tail-light schrieb:


> sprach der Gollum zur Prinzessin der Finsternis und verschwand wieder in seinem Erdloch



Ombaluder!


----------



## Cheng (8. November 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Ombaluder!



scheint wohl in Masbachanien noch nicht durchgedrungen zu sein das man das weibliche Geschlecht huldigen und umschwärmen sollte! Mit Starrsinn und und Unterdrückung wird man nicht weit kommen! Aber Anfang März rechnen wir ab und es wir schrecklich sein!

Ausserdem haben wir schon einmal nach einer Residenz Ausschau gehalten, wenn wir dann Anfang März unser Teritotium bis nach Mausbachanien ausgweitet haben. Das hier kommt sicher in die engere Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (8. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> .....Aber Anfang März rechnen wir ab und es wir schrecklich sein!......]



   




Cheng schrieb:


> Ausserdem haben wir schon einmal nach einer Residenz Ausschau gehalten, wenn wir dann Anfang März unser Teritotium bis nach Mausbachanien ausgweitet haben. Das hier kommt sicher in die engere Wahl!



Wenn dem so sein sollte, seid ihr wenigstens wieder nüchtern wenn ihr von dort den Heimweg zurückgelegt habt.


----------



## Dix (8. November 2006)

Cheng schrieb:


> scheint wohl in Masbachanien noch nicht durchgedrungen zu sein das man das weibliche Geschlecht huldigen und umschwärmen sollte! Mit Starrsinn und und Unterdrückung wird man nicht weit kommen!



Sowas kann ja nur von einem Frauenversteher kommen. Ombalusche!


----------



## Cheng (8. November 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Sowas kann ja nur von einem Frauenversteher kommen. Ombalusche!



Der eine hat es und der andere eben nicht! 

 Habt Ihr eigentlich keine Arbeit?


----------



## HolyBen (8. November 2006)

Bitte nicht alle Ombas in einen Topf werfen. Hier handelt es sich um eine Omba-Mutation: Die Omba Trailbastards.

Diese leiden bekannterweise unter Bewusstseinsstörungen und Größenwahn.  

Gruß nach Mausbach
Bernd


----------



## Cheng (8. November 2006)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Bitte nicht alle Ombas in einen Topf werfen. Hier handelt es sich um eine Omba-Mutation: Die Omba Trailbastards.
> 
> Diese leiden bekannterweise unter Bewusstseinsstörungen und Größenwahn.
> 
> ...



Errichte Du mal lieber ein öffentliches Gästebuch auf Eurer Drop-Page, dann können wir uns da auch noch einnisten!


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Wenn ich Mausbacher wäre würde ich jetzt sagen "haut ab in euer Wohnzimmer". Bin aber keiner - also halte ich mich raus


----------



## Cheng (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Mausbacher wäre würde ich jetzt sagen "haut ab in euer Wohnzimmer". Bin aber keiner - also halte ich mich raus



Zu Dir kommen wir auch noch, also mal schön den Ball flach halten und niemals ausruhen!
Aber eigentlich gehörst Du doch eh schon zu uns, Prost!


----------



## IGGY (8. November 2006)

Ne ne der gehört in unser Einzugsgebiet!


----------



## GeJott (8. November 2006)

Hamm´wir´s denn getz ??  

Ich denke in der Tat, dass man diese Diskussion nun besser im allseits bekannten Kinderfjutschorfäntäsiefred weiterführen sollte. 

Um langsam mal wieder zur Tagesordung zurückzukommen:

Samstag schon was vor ?

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (8. November 2006)

Hey Kalle,
so etwas nennt man Einsatz,mach weiter so. 
Ich kann im Moment nur mit Kleckerkram für unser Teamranking dienen.Aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist 
Ob ich es am Samstag um 13.00 schaffe weiß ich noch nicht,bin Vormittags auf der Pirsch.
Waidmanns Heil ans Traditionsteam,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (9. November 2006)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hey Kalle,
> so etwas nennt man Einsatz,mach weiter so.



Dem schließe ich mich nahtlos an, v.a. wg. Samstag.
Und immer locker bleiben: Die packen wir.
Bis denne Teamkollegen!


----------



## GeJott (10. November 2006)

Gestern war er nur alt !
 Heute ist er ein Jahr älter, aber nicht schwächer  

 Unser [email protected] hat Geburtstag 

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch  

Lass Dich ordentlich feiern  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2006)

Dieser tanzende Elvis-Smilie ist ja wohl das Letzte   
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kalle !! Und immer schön dran denken; je oller, je doller  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## tail-light (10. November 2006)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Kalle!

Gruß Ina *


----------



## mcmarki (10. November 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kalle,  

Gruß aus Ombananien

Markus


----------



## XCRacer (10. November 2006)

Auch von mir und allen anderen Ombas alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass die Kurbel glühen!


----------



## kurzer37 (10. November 2006)

Hallo Kalle

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß
Kurzer37


Einer von den sieben


----------



## Fetzer 66 (10. November 2006)

Hey Kalle,
ich hoffe daß Bier steht kalt,wir kommen jetzt und feiern mit Dir deinen Geburtstag. 
Schon mal von dieser Stelle Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Bis gleich,Achim u. Angelika


----------



## Freddy41 (10. November 2006)

auch von meiner seite 
alles gute zum geburtstag.
lass es heute abend mal richtig krachen.
bis demnächst friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. November 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!
P.S.: Fährt am Sonntag Morgen jemand?


----------



## Dix (11. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!
> P.S.: Fährt am Sonntag Morgen jemand?



Wann und wie lange willst du fahren, vielleicht schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Freddy41 (11. November 2006)

hallo mausbacher.
muß heute leider passen,da mein auto in der werkstatt
ist . sollte eigentlich heute fertig werden,eben kam dann aber der
anruf das ich den wagen erst montag wieder bekomme, 
kann dann erst in 2-wochen wieder 
würde mich aber freuen wenn ihr die tour mal sonntags morgens
eintragen würdet. 
bin dann bestimmt dabei.
bis dann friedhelm


----------



## burk (11. November 2006)

Hallo Männer,
lieber hinter Kalles Ofen, als heute hinter seinem Hinterrad.
Bei dem Wetter sammelt mal schön Punkte. 
Regensachen können bei mir abgeholt werden.
Macht´s gut.
Gruß Burkhard.


----------



## Heliuskalle (11. November 2006)

DANKE,
für all die Glückwünsche an die gesamte Bikegemeinde !
War ein toller Abend mit Euch, der Absolut brummt noch etwas !
Heute lassen wir die Kurbel rund laufen.
Bis gleich euer 
Kalle


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Traditionsteam,
die Jagd gestern war erfolgreich,hab jetzt ein Rotwild erlegt !Ich werde es erst einmal zum punktesammeln auf der Rolle einsetzen.
Das Canyon ist auch wieder in Ordnung,das Schaltauge war etwas verbogen und die Kette war zu lang.Da die Reparatur bis 14:00 dauerte konnte ich erst verpätet auf Punktejagd gehen,aber für 9 Punkte hat es noch gereicht.
Eventuell fahre ich heute noch mal 1-2h.
Schöne Grüße,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burk (12. November 2006)

Glückwunsch Achim,
habe das erlegte Rotwild im Internet gesehen.
 Klasse.
Burkhard


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

An alle Night-Rider hier. Ich habe noch folgende Teile meiner alten Mirage hier rumliegen die ich verkaufen möchte. Ich habe mir ein neues System gekauft und habe dafür keine Verwendung mehr.












Vieleicht hat jemand von Euch Verwendung dafür!?


----------



## GeJott (13. November 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> An alle Night-Rider hier. Ich habe noch folgende Teile meiner alten Mirage hier rumliegen die ich verkaufen möchte. Ich habe mir ein neues System gekauft und habe dafür keine Verwendung mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klaro, dass Du die verkloppst !
Iss ja garnicht aus Carbon


----------



## IGGY (13. November 2006)

Hahaha


----------



## Suzuki (15. November 2006)

Hallo und guten Tag,
komme aus Breinig und wollte mich mal bei euerer nächsten Tour anschließen.

Gruß aus Breinig

Suzuki (Hans-Georg)


----------



## Dix (15. November 2006)

Suzuki schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag,
> komme aus Breinig und wollte mich mal bei euerer nächsten Tour anschließen.
> 
> Gruß aus Breinig
> ...



Hallo Suzuki,
wir treffen uns i.d.R. Samstags 13 Uhr in Mausbach auf dem Markusplatz (gegenüber der Kirche). Termin steht meistens auch im LMB.
Vielleicht klappt es ja diesen Samstag schon. 

Gruß
Dix


----------



## GeJott (24. November 2006)

Nabend 

Wir leben noch!

Anscheinend hat vor lauter WP-Fieber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keine S*u mehr an diesen Fred hier gedacht.  

In  Mausbach wird auf jeden Fall morgen um 13:00 Uhr gefahren. Da ich jedoch nicht sicher bin, ob ich mit von der Partie sein werde, habe bis dato keinen Termin eigestellt.

Ich melde mich, sobald ich mehr weiss

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (25. November 2006)

So, ich werde um 13:00 am Markt stehen. Wer mit will, hier melden

Gerd


----------



## Bikebum (29. November 2006)

Dachte, Kalle hat Nightride eingetragen?
Bum


----------



## bobcat (1. Dezember 2006)

Das mit den Samstags Touren hört sich gut an.
Wenn kein Regen angesagt ist, bin ich Samstag um 10°° auf dem Markusplatz.
Nun da mein waldtaugliches Zweitrad aus Restteilen fertig ist, will es auch gefahren werden.
Normalerweise toure ich alleine mit meinem "Straßen-MTB" durch Belgische Hügelland.
Was Abwechselung sollte mir guttun.
Grüße aus dem Aachener Wald
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebum (1. Dezember 2006)

Bin heute ab 18.00 Uhr im SF anzutreffen!
Bum


----------



## Dix (1. Dezember 2006)

Bikebum schrieb:


> Bin heute ab 18.00 Uhr im SF anzutreffen!
> Bum



Falls ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, von der Arbeit wegzukommen, dreh ich noch ein kleines Ründchen im Freien. Abfahrt ca. 15 Uhr, ca. 2-2,5 h.
Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte auf AB sprechen.

Dix


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Dezember 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Falls ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, von der Arbeit wegzukommen, dreh ich noch ein kleines Ründchen im Freien. Abfahrt ca. 15 Uhr, ca. 2-2,5 h.
> Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte auf AB sprechen.
> 
> Dix


 

Hallo Dix
und was macht man wenn man die Nummer nicht kennt? 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Dix (1. Dezember 2006)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hallo Dix
> und was macht man wenn man die Nummer nicht kennt?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Hi Michael,

hat eh nicht geklappt mit dem früh Feierabend machen. Die Tel.-Nr. schreibe ich nicht in den Fred, hab Angst vor Stalkern.


----------



## kurzer37 (1. Dezember 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> hat eh nicht geklappt mit dem früh Feierabend machen. Die Tel.-Nr. schreibe ich nicht in den Fred, hab Angst vor Stalkern.


 

Hy Dix
dann sende Sie per Mail.

Gruß
Kurzer37
Michael


----------



## GeJott (2. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Keine Panik, ich lebe noch. Musste gestern Abend noch eine kleine Nachtschicht einlegen, damit ich heute nicht arbeiten muss.

Werde aller Vorraussicht nach um 13:00 am Treffpunkt stehen. 

Ich wünsche den Frühstartern viel Spass mit den Neuzugängen. Und Schäufelchen nicht vergessen.  

Gerd


----------



## bobcat (3. Dezember 2006)

...hatten auch ohne Schäufelchen viel Spass !

Thomas


----------



## branderstier (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi, 
was treibt dich ins Münsterländchen??? Sorry das ich nicht angehalten habe. War so schon spät unterwegs (Parkett kam heute u. es musste fertig gestrichen werden) u. dann du in Damenbegleitung!!!
Bis dänne  u. vieleicht schaff ichs ja mal Samstags bis Mausbach.
Du weißt ja, betreutes fahren.


----------



## Heliuskalle (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

war Echt`ne Bereicherung mit Dir, ich hoffe das die Auswahl der Wege so ok war. Achim und ich, sowie die anderen Jungs freuen sich auf ein Wiedersehen.
Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (5. Dezember 2006)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi,
> was treibt dich ins Münsterländchen??? Sorry das ich nicht angehalten habe. War so schon spät unterwegs (Parkett kam heute u. es musste fertig gestrichen werden) u. dann du in Damenbegleitung!!!
> Bis dänne  u. vieleicht schaff ichs ja mal Samstags bis Mausbach.
> Du weißt ja, betreutes fahren.



Tja, uns findet man halt fast überall.  
Wir waren auf dem Weg zum Truppenübungsplatz Buschmühle und weiter zum Weihnachtsmarkt auf der Stolberger Burg ein paar Glühweine tanken. 

Gerd


----------



## bobcat (6. Dezember 2006)

Hi Kalle,
hin und wieder bin ich sicher mal dabei.
Zur Zeit stelle ich eine drei - vier Stunden Dreiländer-Tour 
mit den besten Trails zusammen.
Wenn die Sache rund ist und ihr mal was Abwechselung braucht müsst ihr nur die Bikes ins Auto packen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## branderstier (6. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
hört sich gut an mit der Dreiländer-Tour. Bin auch oft alleine im Grenzgebiet unterwegs. Man könnte ja mal zusammenbiken.
und Tschüß


----------



## bobcat (6. Dezember 2006)

Hmm...vielleicht am Samstag...wenn das Wetter nicht allzu übel ist.
Gibt es eigentlich keinen "Touren Treff in Aachen"Thread ?


----------



## GeJott (6. Dezember 2006)

bobcat schrieb:


> ....Gibt es eigentlich keinen "Touren Treff in Aachen"Thread ?



Klaro, aber laut Thread-Titel fahren die nur im Dunkeln 

Klick

Gerd


----------



## branderstier (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
muß Samstag arbeiten. Wie ist es mit Sonntag, 10 Uhr????
Und Tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Hatte vorhin erfolglos versucht die Radfahrer in der Pizzeria zu treffen. 

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (14. Dezember 2006)

Nabend Gemeinde,

Melde mich hiermit zurück !!

Der erste Fahrtauglichkeitstest kann hier miterlebt werden.

Hoffen auf zahlreiches Erscheinen !

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (15. Dezember 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde,
> 
> Melde mich hiermit zurück !!
> 
> ...




Ich müsste in Roetgen noch etwas besorgen und werde dementsprechend die Tour dort entlang planen. 

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2006)

Darf ich mal kurz stören?

Habe beim Stöbern in alten Bilder zwei Fotos von einem bekannten Mausbacher gefunden! 

Sind von '92, bzw. '93


----------



## Dix (18. Dezember 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz stören?
> 
> Habe beim Stöbern in alten Bilder zwei Fotos von einem bekannten Mausbacher gefunden!
> 
> Sind von '92, bzw. '93



Welches Jahrhundert?


----------



## rpo35 (18. Dezember 2006)

Darf ich mal fragen, wer das ist ? Etwa der Kalle, die alte Rennsemmel ?


----------



## Dix (18. Dezember 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wer das ist ? Etwa der Kalle, die alte Rennsemmel ?



Jo, isser!


----------



## Heliuskalle (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Rene,

vielen DANK für die Erinnerung an die vergangenen tollen Zeiten !!!

Bild 1, zeigt mich als Teamfahrer fürs Zercher MTB Team / Wheeler Neustadt.
Beim Bild 2, bin ich als Teamfahrer für H & H Serrota Bike Action unterwegs.

Nochmals vielen DANK,
Gruß, Kalle


----------



## Heliuskalle (20. Dezember 2006)

Hey Dix,

bin wieder im Lande, und danke fürs Jahrhundert !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Patrik Bachmann (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Ich bin Patrik Bachmann(16 Jahre alt) und komm aus Büsbach. Ich bin immer auf der such nach neuen Strecken kann ich mal mitfahren? Allein hab ich nie Bock Strecken zu fahren. Habt ihr irgentwie jetzt Winterpause?
Find das schade da mein teures MTB hier in meinen Zimmer so Sinnlos rumsteht.
Mfg

Patrik Bachmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (21. Dezember 2006)

Patrik Bachmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin Patrik Bachmann(16 Jahre alt) und komm aus Büsbach. Ich bin immer auf der such nach neuen Strecken kann ich mal mitfahren? Allein hab ich nie Bock Strecken zu fahren. Habt ihr irgentwie jetzt Winterpause?
> Find das schade da mein teures MTB hier in meinen Zimmer so Sinnlos rumsteht.
> Mfg
> ...



Hallo Patrik,
wir fahren jeden Samstag, meistens um 13 Uhr (in den LMB schauen und anmelden), Treffpunkt Mausbach-Markusplatz (direkt gegenüder der Kirche).
Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht mit uns alten Säcken zu fahren 

@Kalle: Der Witz des Jahrhunderts


----------



## GeJott (21. Dezember 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> Hallo Patrik,
> wir fahren jeden Samstag, meistens um 13 Uhr (in den LMB schauen und anmelden), Treffpunkt Mausbach-Markusplatz (direkt gegenüder der Kirche).
> Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht mit uns alten Säcken zu fahren
> 
> @Kalle: Der Witz des Jahrhunderts



Hi Patrik,

Falls Du wissen möchtest, was da in etwa leistungsmäßig auf Dich zukommt, einfach mal hier hinklicken. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass Du bei uns alten Säcken unterfordert bist. 

Gerd


----------



## burk (21. Dezember 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi Patrik,
> 
> Falls Du wissen möchtest, was da in etwa leistungsmäßig auf Dich zukommt, einfach mal hier hinklicken. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass Du bei uns alten Säcken unterfordert bist.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeJott (21. Dezember 2006)

burk schrieb:


> Seit dem 22.10.06 nicht mehr gefahren, die faule Bande.
> ......


Fast richtig . Nur wart die graue Eminenz in etwa seit dem auch nicht mehr oft gesehen und befindet sich offensichtlich in Winterpause?


----------



## Dix (22. Dezember 2006)

Seit dem 22.10.06 nicht mehr gefahren, die faule Bande.
      Du kannst ruhig mitfahren Patrik.

     Gruß Burkhard[/QUOTE]


"Burk der Graue", seines Zeichens Schutzpatron von "Karl dem Seltsamen", darf sich uns gerne anschließen; wir nehem auch n Gelpack für dich mit


----------



## GeJott (22. Dezember 2006)

Dix schrieb:


> "Burk der Graue", seines Zeichens Schutzpatron von "Karl dem Seltsamen" ......



Ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Fetzer 66 (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mich auch schon weggeworfen vor Lachen,der war gut Dix! 
Aber Leute, Ihr müsst mehrere Sachen bedenken warum unser Burk nicht immer mit uns fährt:1.-alles was früher als 13Uhr startet bringt den geregelten Rentneralltag völlig durcheinander(besser sogar erst um 14Uhr starten).
2.-bei Regen bleibt er am liebsten in der warmen Stube und 3.-er hat nur kurze Radhosen 
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns alle morgen um 13:00,schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (22. Dezember 2006)

1.
Ich habe wenigstens noch Haare an den Beinen unsd brauche keine lange Hosen. 
2.
Ich muss nicht um 10.00Uhr starten weil ich mich auch im Dunkeln nicht verfahre. 
Trotz allem 13.00Uhr könnte klappen.


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Dezember 2006)

burk schrieb:


> 1.
> Ich habe wenigstens noch Haare an den Beinen unsd brauche keine lange Hosen.
> 2.
> Ich muss nicht um 10.00Uhr starten weil ich mich auch im Dunkeln nicht verfahre.
> Trotz allem 13.00Uhr könnte klappen.


 

Und Ich bin Zeuge das Burk der Graue sogar vor 13Uhr Unterwegs war und das bei Frost. 

Nur in seinem alter muß man zum Mittag wieder zu Hause sein für essen und Mittagsschlaf .

Und mit den Haaren auf den Beinen ist auch kein Problem dann wird sich bei JJ aufgewärmt oder da wo eine offene Türe ist. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi, 
bin immer noch erkältet und werde wiederum nicht mitfahren. Komme allerdings gegen 16:15 zur Tränke um von Euren Erlenissen berichtet zu bekommen.

Bis denne 

Gerd


----------



## branderstier (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Patrick,
ich bin aus Brand bzw. Freund, also ganz bei dir um die Ecke.
Ich würde zwischen den Tagen die ein oder andere Tour starten.
Kannst dich ja mal melden

Viele Weihnachtsgrüße vom anderen Ende des Waldes!!!


----------



## Patrik Bachmann (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo branderstier,
Ich muss mal gucken wie ich die Tage überlebe. Wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf? Wär aber gerne dabei muss mal gucken. 
Man sieht sich irgentwann
Mfg
Patrik Bachmann


----------



## branderstier (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Patrick,
du fragst nach meinem Alter. Ist das für dich relevant? 
Nun ja, ich könnte bestimmt vom alter her dein Vater sein, ich versuche aber wie dein Bruder zu fahren.
Bis neulich, von der anderen Seite des Waldes.

Werde Mittwoch oder Donnerstag zu einer 2 - 3 Std. Tour mit langsamen Tempo starten.


----------



## burk (27. Dezember 2006)

Halloooooooooooo Walter, wo bleibst Du? 

Wir möchten Dich doch noch im alten Jahr begrüßen.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2006)

hallo leute 
falls sich noch einmal ein herr baurat einträgt
einfach ignorieren, da er sich im moment bei jeder tour 
hier einträgt .
gruß friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (27. Dezember 2006)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> falls sich noch einmal ein herr baurat einträgt
> einfach ignorieren, da er sich im moment bei jeder tour
> hier einträgt .
> gruß friedhelm



Hi Friedhelm
Den Herrn Baurat kennen wir schon, das leidige Bitten, nach der "solche Typen einfach aus dem LMB - Rauswerffunktion" auch !

Stellt sich noch die Frage, wann Du dich nochmal bei uns einträgst.  
Falls dies in diesem Jahr nicht mehr passieren sollte, wünsche ich Dir schonmal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ! Aber ohne Bike.

Gerd


----------



## ratze (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen !
Wann macht ihr die nächste Tour??
Wenn es bei mir Zeitlich klappt werde ich mich bei euch mal anschließen! 

grüße
ratze


----------



## Fetzer 66 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ratze,
die nächste Tour findet warscheinlich Samstag um 13:00 ab Mausbach-Markusplatz statt.Schau aber besser kurz vorher in die Termine rein.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Dezember 2006)

hallo gerd
bei mir ist das im moment wetterbedingt bei der langen anfahrt eher schlecht,
ziehen deshalb die runden bei uns in den wäldern.
werde mich aber auf jedenfall im frühjahr wieder bei euch eintragen,wenn die
tage länger und die trails alle wieder in den touren gefahren werden.
ich wünsche euch allen einen angenehmen rutsch ins neue jahr und viel glück bei euren weiteren touren 
gruß friedhelm


----------



## burk (29. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen Kalle,

gehst Du nach Deiner Tourplanung am Samstag, alleine in die Teuterhütte? 

Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Schäfchen (29. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde mich gerne für morgen bei euch anschliessen. Ich komme zwar eigentlich aus AC, aber kenne Mausbach jetzt auch nur vom Stadtplan :S
Kann man am Treffpunkt irgendwie vorbei fahren, oder ist besagter Marktplatz quasi nicht verfehlbar?
Gucke morgen nochmal hier rein und werde dann auch zu 100% da sein, wenn es halt nicht abgesagt wird.

Für die Forenanfänger unter uns: Was bedeutet WAB 1-2?

Freu mich schon 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## walter2 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Burkhard,
habe es schon nach Stunden geschafft,mich richtig anzumelden
walter2


----------



## Fetzer 66 (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Schäfchen,
der Markusplatz liegt gegenüber der Kirche.Am Platz gibt es auch noch eine Sparkasse und einen Plus,kannst Du eigentlich nicht verfehlen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (30. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen Walter,
wie hat Boris Becker immer gesagt, ich bin drin!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club. 
Wenn es trocken bleibt bis gleich.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Schäfchen (30. Dezember 2006)

Öhm ja, nur mal so: hier pi**t es schon seit ich quasi wach bin. Wird denn auch bei 'Regen' gefahren, oder eher nicht? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bei dem Wetter mit dem Auto komme würde/müsste...

Edit:

Ich wittere HOCHVERRAT! Just nach diesem Post hat es wenigstens aufgehört zu regnen :]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (30. Dezember 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Wegen mir braucht Ihr heute niocht bis 13:05 zu warten. Dieses herrliche Wetter tue ich mir nicht an.

Vieleicht bis später in der Tränke !

Gerd


----------



## Schäfchen (30. Dezember 2006)

Hrmpf. War ich zu spät, oder war sonst keiner da? War so 13:00 Uhr am Markusplatz, habe aber sonst keinen gesehen. Wäre auch egal gewesen, weil meine Tour bestand heute in einer kleineren Runde von ATU nach Hause, da mein Zahnriemen auf dem Parkplatz da an irgendeiner Stelle weggerutscht ist und im Zweifelsfalle dann gleich samt Motor sich verabschiedet hat  
-> Abschleppen

Werde meine Premiere in eurer Runde dann auf unbestimmt verlegen. Sollte mein Auto nicht mehr repariert werden können (is auch schon alt :>), dann wohl erst, wenn die Anfahrt auch mit dem Bike sinnvoll ist.

Wünsche an dieser Stelle trotzdem einen guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr. Ich geh´ nu ein bissl schmollen..


----------



## Heliuskalle (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Du Schaaf,  
ich bin mir sicher das Achim und ich bis 13:05 am Markusplatz gewartet haben, ein Schaaf  ( Biker etc. )  konnten wir nicht erkennen !!!
Wenn es mal regnen sollte, frage nicht, wir fahren immer  

Guten Rutsch,
Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Schäfchen (31. Dezember 2006)

Joa, gut war auch zugegeben extrem 'pünktlich', also wenn meine uhr da 2 bis 3 minuten nach geht, dann war es auch schon zu spät. War ja dann auch nicht so schlimm, hätte ja auch garnicht wirklich mitfahren können :/


----------



## GeJott (31. Dezember 2006)

Die 06 er Saison ist vorhin zu Ende gegangen. Wünsche Euch allen noch einen Guten Rutsch. Falls den breitbrüstigen selbeige zu schwer wird, (zieht ja schließlich ziemlich nach unten), kann ich noch folgendes Produkt empfehlen.

Bis nächs Johr

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. Januar 2007)

Morgen Jungs,
auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr,Achim.


----------



## bobcat (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes neues Jahr...

... bis zur nächsten Tour !

Thomas


----------



## GeJott (1. Januar 2007)

Mahlzeit miteinander!

Erst mal allen ein Frohes Neues !!

Hat jemand Lust, heute nachmittag eine kurze Runde zu drehen ? Lt. Wetterbericht soll es trocken bleiben.
Habe für 14:00 Uhr mal einen Termin eingestellt. Über die Startzeit kann noch verhandelt werden.


----------



## burk (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues Jahr  und 2007 min. 7000Km, keine Stürze und immer gute Laune, 
das wünsche ich Euch.

Burkhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (1. Januar 2007)

> Lt. Wetterbericht soll es trocken bleiben.



Weiss zwar nicht, aus welchen Quellen dieser Wetterbericht entstanden ist, zumindest kommt hier momentan die Sinflut herab. Habe den Termin wieder gecancelt.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (5. Januar 2007)

Nabend,

Hier der Termin für die morgige Samstagsrunde.

Gerd


----------



## burk (5. Januar 2007)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

Burkhard


----------



## Heliuskalle (6. Januar 2007)

Hey Burk,

es hat doch gar nicht geregnet ! Oder doch ?

Unser Grauer, der der mit dem Regen tanzt !

Schönen Abend, 
Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## burk (6. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend Kalle,
ich bin nur Freischwimmer, deswegen.
Hut ab vor den Fahrtenschwimmern.
Machs gut, Burkhard.


----------



## burk (9. Januar 2007)

Heute Schöne Tour ins Kalltal mit Klaus und der mit dem Geweih.
Puls 90-180. Kein Regen und wunderbare Aussichten bis zum Drachenfelsen, Bad Godesberg.
Ehrlich!
Schönen Abend Burkhard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heliuskalle (10. Januar 2007)

Hey Burk,
schöne Tour so ohne Regen, aber dennoch war die Sicht leicht verschwommen oder ? 
Euer Drachenfelsen stand bei Nideggen ! Oder ?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Dix (10. Januar 2007)

burk schrieb:


> Heute Schöne Tour ins Kalltal mit Klaus und der mit dem Geweih.
> Puls 90-180. Kein Regen und wunderbare Aussichten bis zum Drachenfelsen, Bad Godesberg.
> Ehrlich!
> Schönen Abend Burkhard.



Wer ist den "der mit dem Geweih"?. Ist übrigens immer wieder sehr beeindruckend, wenn man Leute kennt, die einen orbitalen Blick haben, der der Erdkrümmung folgen kann. 

Bis demnächst, dann wieder gesund und munter.
Dix


----------



## burk (10. Januar 2007)

Der mit dem Geweih war dabei!


----------



## walter2 (10. Januar 2007)

Heliuskalle schrieb:


> Hey Burk,
> schöne Tour so ohne Regen, aber dennoch war die Sicht leicht verschwommen oder ?
> Euer Drachenfelsen stand bei Nideggen ! Oder ?
> 
> ...



Das Geweih ist eine neue Lenkerkreation für Spezialisten und wird nur an Fahrer mit Lizenz verkauft. Nicht jeder Kuckuck bekommt einen solchen Lenker.
Zur Fernsicht ist zu sagen, dass nur Leute mit Weitblick ein solches Panorama genießen können.
Gruß walter2


----------



## burk (10. Januar 2007)

Es grüßt Euch, " Der mit dem Geweih".


----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo Mausbacher,

heute hat unser Winnie Geburtstag! 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag altes Haus wünscht Dir Achim und Angelika


----------



## GeJott (11. Januar 2007)

Dem Winnie auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch von Ina & mir.
  


@ die ungläubigen:

Man kann in der Tat von dort oben das Siebegebirge sehen. Dazu bedarf es weder eines Orbitalblickes, einer solchen Sehhilfe, wie ich sie trage  noch benötigt man dazu diverse bewustseinserweiternde Mittelchen flüssiger  oder Gasförmiger Art.  

Ein Geweih habe ich dazu allerdings auch noch nicht benötigt. 


Wir können ja am Samstag mal gucken fahren !

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. Januar 2007)

Hey Kalle,
war gerade in Eschweiler beim MTB-Store,besser Ritzel locker als Schraube locker  
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (11. Januar 2007)

Achim, was hast Du denn dann anziehen lassen?
Ritzel, oder Schraube? 

Gruß Burkhard


----------



## GeJott (11. Januar 2007)

burk schrieb:


> Achim, was hast Du denn dann anziehen lassen?
> Ritzel, oder Schraube?
> 
> Gruß Burkhard



 Geweih


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heliuskalle (12. Januar 2007)

Hey Jungs,
keine Panik, am Nicolai waren einige Ritzel + Schrauben locker, kam ja kaum noch die Hügel rauf ! Zaffer wird`s schon richten !
Mein T - Kart ist jetzt im Einsatz, läuft wie Schmitz Katze !!!

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Heliuskalle (12. Januar 2007)

Hey Burk,

tolles Geweih, hat Dir bestimmt Deine liebe Frau verpasst !

Bis denne, Begutachtung am Samstag um 13 Uhr auch bei Regen ???

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## burk (12. Januar 2007)

Klar Kalle auch bei Regen!

Gruß Burkhard
Nur mit dem Geweih das hast Du noch nicht richtig drin.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. Januar 2007)

Hey Kalle,
ich sag nur Freischwimmer!

Wenns morgen trocken bleibt können wir ja noch mal ein par Trails fahren.
Schöne Grüsse, Achim


----------



## Patrik Bachmann (12. Januar 2007)

Hi, hab mal ne frage würd mal gerne mitfahren bei euch! Wo kann man sich da eintragen? geht doch um 13 uhr los oder? Und gegenüber von der Kirche in Mausbach oder irgentwie so? Wie lange fahrt ihr da so ca. oder fahrt ihr schwehre strecken? Würd mich freuen wenn ich mit darf.
mfg
Patrik Bachmann


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Patrik,
alle Informationen die Du brauchst findest Du bei den Terminen oben rechts unter Last Minute Biking.Suche dort einfach den Termin aus Stolberg-Mausbach und trage Dich dort als Mitfahrer ein.
(13:00 ist morgen Start,gegenüber der Kirche auf dem Parkplatz.Fahrtzeit ca.3h)

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Patrik Bachmann (12. Januar 2007)

Jo danke, also bin jetzt eingetragen wäre wohl nett wenn ihr 5 min warten könntet weil ich das erste mal mit dem Fahrrad nach Mausbach fahre und weis net wie lange ich brauche. Freu mich auf jedenfall schon. Dann wird nochmal mein schön geputztes Fahrrad dreckig. 
mfg Patrik Bachmann


----------



## burk (13. Januar 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hey Kalle,
> ich sag nur Freischwimmer!
> 
> Wenns morgen trocken bleibt können wir ja noch mal ein par Trails fahren.
> Schöne Grüsse, Achim



Hallo Achim,
vielleicht kreuzen Eure Trails unsere Autobahnen.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Patrik Bachmann (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo, kann sein das ich heute nicht kann also wenn ich da sein sollte dann fahre ich mit aber wenn ich nicht bis 5 nach 1 da bin könnte hier losfahren! Auf jedenfall viel spa?!
mfg Patrik Bachmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (13. Januar 2007)

Patrik Bachmann schrieb:


> Hallo, kann sein das ich heute nicht kann also wenn ich da sein sollte dann fahre ich mit aber wenn ich nicht bis 5 nach 1 da bin könnte hier losfahren!


Wow, da fällt einem doch auf, was für eine tolle Erfindung Satzzeichen sind!  
Nix für ungut, aber solche spektakulären Satzkonstruktionen sind echt amüsant zu lesen!


----------



## Heliuskalle (13. Januar 2007)

Hey PacMan,

wie Recht Du hast !!!

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## GeJott (20. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen,

fährt heut einer ?

Weiss jemand wie es im Wald aussieht ?

Gibt´s einen der mich motivieren kann ?


...Fragen über Fragen ..... 

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (20. Januar 2007)

*Region: Warnung vor Spaziergängen im Wald*
Die Forstämter in der Region sowie das Nationalparkforstamt Eifel warnen vor Spaziergängen im Wald. Auch zwei Tage nach dem Orkantief "Kyrill" sei die Verletzungsgefahr zu groß, heißt es. Teilweise habe sich das Wurzelwerk der Bäume so stark gelockert, dass die Bäume jetzt auch bei leichtem Wind umstürzen könnten. Im Nationalpark Eifel sind deshalb zahlreiche Wanderwege gesperrt. Die Forstämter gehen davon aus, dass die Aufräumarbeiten im Wald mindestens eine Woche andauern werden.

Quelle: WDR Regionalnachrichten Aachen

* 							Nach dem Sturm: Unbedingt den Wald meiden*
*Stolberg. *Am Tag nach dem Monster-Sturm haben in Stolberg Feuerwehr, THW, die Männer vom Betriebshof und die Mitarbeiter des Forstamtes alle Hände voll zu tun. Praktisch alle Wanderwege in und um Stolberg herum sind durch Bäume und Äste versperrt. Es wird noch mehrere Tage dauern, so Forstwirtschaftsmeister Michael Schmitz, bis die Wege freigeräumt sein werden.

 						 Die Stolberger sollen deshalb weiterhin den Wald meiden. Es können jederzeit noch schwere Äste auf die Wege fallen oder angeknickte Bäume umfallen. Das Forstamt ist mit sechs Männern im Einsatz und räumt zunächst die Hauptschneisen im Wald frei. 

Besonders in Zweifall rechts und links von der Straße Frackersberg «ist fast der gesamte Bestand umgekippt». Mindestens 5000 Meter Holz müssten abgeräumt werden, so Schmitz. Der Schaden geht allein im Wald in die Tausende, am Freitag versuchen die Förster, sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Der Holzpreis werde wegen des Überangebots drastisch sinken, prognostizierte Schmitz mit Bedauern. 

Rund 120 Einsätze fuhr die Stolberger Feuerwehr in der Nacht. Bürgermeister Ferdi Gatzweiler lobte insbesondere die freiwilligen Feuerwehren von Gressenich, Atsch, Zweifall, Büsbach, vom Donnerberg und Mausbach, die «mit einem Rieseneinsatz» geholfen hätten, etliche Straßen passierbar zu halten. 

Der Leiter des Betriebshofs Georg Paulus hat 20 Männer zu Kehr- und Aufräumarbeien losgeschickt. Hauptsächlich mussten Äste und Teile von Plakatwänden zusammengefegt werden. In der Derichsberger Straße sägten die Männer schon einen dicken Baum klein.

Bei der Euregiobahn gibt es derzeit noch bis in den Abend hinein Verspätungen, denn alle Züge fahren nur «auf Befehl». Das bedeutet, eine Strecke wird nur dann gefahren, wenn vorher telefoisch abgesprochen wurde, dass die Strecke tatsächlich frei ist.

«Zugunsten der Sicherheit müssen die Fahrgäste das hinnehmen», so Christian Hartrampf, Geschäftsführer von EVS. Die Euregiobahn hatte am Donnerstag gegen 21 Uhr den Betrieb eingestellt, ihn heute um 5.50 Uhr aber wieder aufgenommen. 

Die Feuerwehr fährt weiterhin Einsätze. Insbesondere musste ein Baum aus der Vicht geräumt werden, weil sich hinter ihm das Wasser gefährlich zu stauen drohte.


Quelle: www.an-online.de


----------



## Fetzer 66 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
kann heute leider nicht.Habe aber gestern einen kurzen Ausflug in den Wald unternommen,sah stellenweise sehr gefährlich aus.Im Moment sollte man sich an die Emfehlungen halten!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (20. Januar 2007)

Danke Rene, habe sowas schon befürchtet.

@all :

Bei waagerechtem Regen macht das Flachland allerdings auch keinen Spass. Werde dann vermutl. irgendwelche Ergometer quälen und zu Hause noch das ein oder andere erledigen.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Bum und ich drehen um 13 Uhr eine Runde auf sicheren Wegen. Wir fahren um 13 Uhr vom Markusplatz los. Dauer ca. 2-3 h.
Evtl. treffen wir uns um 14 Uhr mit Winnie und dem Geweihten.
Vielleicht gesellt sich noch wer dazu.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2007)

Ich wünsche in meinem Namen und im Namen aller Omerbacher, Gerd (Gejott) alles Gute zum Gebuuurtstag ! 
Möge die Macht mit dir sein !


----------



## Fetzer 66 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (27. Januar 2007)

Dem schließe ich mich an Gerd. Hast heute gefehlt aber das Bier schmeckt auch später.
Alles Gute , Burkhard.


----------



## GeJott (28. Januar 2007)

So, bin langsam wieder in der Lage zu schreiben. Die Spuren der Feier sind beseitigt.

Euch allen vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !  

Sollte jetzt eigentlich eine Verdunstungsrunde drehen, habe aber bei dem Mistwetter keine Lust.  

Ich glaube, ich lege mich vor die Glotze. Gibt´s da Punkte für ? Ich würde dann  auch Sport gucken  

See You

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (29. Januar 2007)

Und wieder gibt´s in Mausbach ein Geburtstagskind !! 

 Unser Dix ist heute dran ! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH 

Ina & Gerd


----------



## branderstier (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dix,
auch von mir Happy Birthday. 
Und Tschüß u. bis demnächst mal in Musbich


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir und allen Ombas alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Heliuskalle (29. Januar 2007)

Hey Dix Du Geburtstagskind,

herzlichen Glückwunsch von Barbara und mir,
mindestens die Häfte deiner Wünsche soll in Erfüllung gehen, und die schmerzlichen Prüfungen sollst du leicht bestehen, doch bewahre vor allen deine Heiterkeit, weil dich so das Leben viel mehr freut !
Alles Gute 
Barbara + Kalle nebst Kinder


----------



## burk (29. Januar 2007)

Was ist in denn nur in Mausbach los?
Nicht nur die Jecken haben Grund zu feiern, auch der Dixxxx!
Alles Gute wünscht Dir Burkhard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dix,
kurz und schmerzlos:Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,und sauf nicht zu viel! 
Bis Samstag ,Achim und Angelika


----------



## Dix (30. Januar 2007)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße, die ich heute morgen, nach dem Abklingen der infolge des Rotweinkonsums am gestrigen Abend verursachten Linsentrübung, endlich lesen konnte.
CU demnächst im heimischen Wald, oder was davon übrig geblieben ist, oder an irgendeiner Trinkhalle im Revier.
 

Dix


----------



## GeJott (30. Januar 2007)

Dix schrieb:


> ....nach dem Abklingen der infolge des Rotweinkonsums am gestrigen Abend verursachten Linsentrübung,.....Dix



Gut, dass ich nicht mehr vorbei gekommen bin.   

Gerd


----------



## Bikebum (7. Februar 2007)

Wo bleibt *Winnieone*?


----------



## burk (7. Februar 2007)

Ob das noch mal klappt?


----------



## Heliuskalle (8. Februar 2007)

Ja wo bleibt er denn ? Winnieone !

es ist wie immer, weit hinten, oder gar nicht !
Ohne Achim geht da nichts !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Bikebum (9. Februar 2007)

Punktet heute abend jemand mit mir?
19.00 Uhr SF mit Tom


----------



## GeJott (10. Februar 2007)

Bikebum schrieb:


> Punktet heute abend jemand mit mir?
> 19.00 Uhr SF mit Tom



Es war mir ein Fest ! Obwohl ich unmittelbar vor der Box ne ganz schöne Drönung bekommen habe.  

@ All:

Wer ist DH_KERAM ????

Gerd


----------



## burk (10. Februar 2007)

Vergesst Eure Schwimmreifen nicht. 
Gute Fahrt Burkhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Die Tage werden länger, das Wetter besser die Touren weiter. Samstagstermin 

Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen
Bis denne 
Gerd


----------



## Dix (16. Februar 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Die Tage werden länger, das Wetter besser die Touren weiter. Samstagstermin
> 
> ...



Gehts auch schon was eher? z.B. um 12 Uhr?


----------



## Bikebum (17. Februar 2007)

Moin,
mein Vorschlag zum Ablauf des heutigen Tages:
12.00 - 15.00 Biken  
15.00 - 15.30 Duschen und WP Punkte eintragen  
15.30 - 17.30 Radi Alemannia gucken  
ab 17.30 zur freien Verfügung


----------



## GeJott (17. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Da Dix sich wieder abgemeldet hat, und keine weiteren Anmeldungen vorliegen, habe ich den Termin wieder gecancellt und fahre alleine los.

Schönen Samstag Euch allen.
Gerd


----------



## burk (19. Februar 2007)

Helau und Alaaaaaaf,
ich glaube der Zuch kütt, wir müssen gehen.


----------



## Dix (24. Februar 2007)

Was geht ab heute? Wie immer 13 Uhr am Markt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (24. Februar 2007)

Dix schrieb:


> Was geht ab heute? Wie immer 13 Uhr am Markt?




Bei mir nichts  

Bin krankgeschrieben  

Gerd


----------



## burk (24. Februar 2007)

Wenn trocken dann bis gleich.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
gute Besserung! 
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (25. Februar 2007)

Fehler nicht gefunden aber es klappt wieder Achim. 
Das ist eben die schwarze Kunst.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (26. Februar 2007)

JaJa,Burk der Magier! 
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (2. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Melde mich so langsam wieder unter den gesunden zurück. Wollte morgen, je nach Wetterlage, zur gewohnten Zeit mit einer gemütlichen , langsamen Runde wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen. Wer mit möchte, weiss ja wo er mich findet.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (3. März 2007)

Pfui Deibel !   

Bei diesem Sauwetter jagt man ja noch nichteinmal kleinwüchsige Zweifaller vor die Tür !  
Ich werde wohl mein sportliches Comeback ins Fitnesstudio verlegen. 

Vieleicht sieht man sich dort.

Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (4. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Pfui Deibel !
> 
> Bei diesem Sauwetter jagt man ja noch nichteinmal kleinwüchsige Zweifaller vor die Tür !
> Gerd


 
Zum Glück bin Ich kein Zweifaller,kann also nicht gemeint sein  


Gruß
Kurzer37

der Stolberger in Zweifall


----------



## talybont (4. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Pfui Deibel !
> 
> Bei diesem Sauwetter jagt man ja noch nichteinmal kleinwüchsige Zweifaller vor die Tür !
> 
> Gerd



Das man bei Eurem Wetter auf kleine Stollberger aus Zweifall losgeht, kann ich verstehen. Hier in der Pfalz war es gestern garnicht soo schlecht. Und heute erst


----------



## burk (5. März 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich der Kalle?
Keine Punkte, da stimmt doch was nicht! 
Nur am Wetter kann es doch nicht liegen, oder Kalle?
Alles Gute wenn Du nicht ganz fitt bist. 

Gruß Burkhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (5. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin Ich kein Zweifaller,kann also nicht gemeint sein
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Irgendwie wusste ich, dass Du dich meldest !


----------



## kurzer37 (5. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Irgendwie wusste ich, dass Du dich meldest !


 

Du bist ja auch ein feiner Kerl und Kalle natürlich auch. Habt mich doch quasi entjungfert. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## GeJott (6. März 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ......Habt mich doch quasi entjungfert.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Genug jetzt !

Was sollen denn die Leute Denken ?


----------



## GeJott (9. März 2007)

Heliuskalle schrieb:
			
		

> Reha Tour der Pussis, keine Trails, wenige Steigungen, flaches Land !
> Je nach Wetterlage, und Fitness wird die Runde festgelegt



So ein Schmarn !! Sind wir Weicheier oder Pussies ???  
Es wird hart, eklig, steil und lang werden !  

Hart der Anfang, eklig der Schlamm, steil die Pulskurve und lang die Schmerzen danach !  

Bis morgen,

Gerd

Edit: hier noch der Link zum Glück


----------



## tail-light (9. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> So ein Schmarn !! Sind wir Weicheier oder Pussies ???
> Es wird hart, eklig, steil und lang werden !
> 
> Hart der Anfang, eklig der Schlamm, steil die Pulskurve und lang die Schmerzen danach !
> ...


 
Dann fahr ich auch mit!!!!!!!!!! 

Gruß TL


----------



## Fetzer 66 (10. März 2007)

Hallo Mausbacher,
Winnie und ich fahren erst gegen 13:30 los.Unsere Fahrtzeit beträgt max. 1,5h,mehr ist bei mir einfach noch nicht drin,es ist zum:kotz: Euch wünsche ich einen schönen Nachmittag!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (10. März 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Mausbacher,
> Winnie und ich fahren erst gegen 13:30 los.Unsere Fahrtzeit beträgt max. 1,5h,mehr ist bei mir einfach noch nicht drin,es ist zum:kotz: Euch wünsche ich einen schönen Nachmittag!
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim




Wir sehen uns in der Tränke ! 

Gerd


----------



## tail-light (11. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> eklig der Schlamm...


 
wie wahr, wie wahr!!!! IGITT 

Trotzdem super schöne Tour Jungs!!

Gruß TL


----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2007)

Judas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (11. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Judas


Jetzt gib Ihr eine Chance!


----------



## Dix (13. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Judas



Jaja, die Pussies haben eine Mata Hari.


----------



## GeJott (15. März 2007)

In der Hoffnung, dass der große Regen erst später kommt, habe ich einen Samstagstermin eingestellt. Treffpunkt wie immer um 13:00 in Mausbach auf dem Markusplatz. 

 Diesmal wird pünktlich abgefahren 

, da die erste Pause bereits winige Kilometer weiter in Vicht bei JJ sein wird. Dieser hat nämlich zur  Saisoneröffnung  geladen und auch das ein oder andere Angebot zu bieten. Nachzügler also dort hin kommen.
Frisch gestärkt geht die Runde um 13:30 Uhr weiter.

Hoffe auf schönes Wetter und viel Mitfahrer.

Bis denne Gerd


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung, dass der große Regen erst später kommt, habe ich einen Samstagstermin eingestellt. Treffpunkt wie immer um 13:00 in Mausbach auf dem Markusplatz.
> 
> Diesmal wird pünktlich abgefahren
> 
> ...



Aufgrund der großen Resonanz habe ich den Termin gecancellt. Fahre jetzt gleich mit Kalle ne schnelle lange Runde

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs, 
tut mir leid,für `ne große Runde reicht es noch nicht .Es hat aber trotzdem mit Winnie und Burkhard viel Spass gemacht.Grossen Dank an die Beiden,daß Sie sich meiner angenommen haben .Unsere Tour hatte aber auch alles was Spass macht und weh tut(jedenfalls bei mir)!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## deepblack (17. März 2007)

ich fahr mal wieder mit euch, wenn ich gesundheitlich und konditionell wieder aufm damm bin.
aber ich freu mich schon jetzt drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (18. März 2007)

deepblack schrieb:


> ich fahr mal wieder mit euch, wenn ich gesundheitlich und konditionell wieder aufm damm bin.
> aber ich freu mich schon jetzt drauf!!!



Hi Sebastian,

Bist Du Krank ??? 

Falls ja, gute Besserung!

Bis demnächst
Gerd


----------



## GeJott (18. März 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> tut mir leid,für `ne große Runde reicht es noch nicht .Es hat aber trotzdem mit Winnie und Burkhard viel Spass gemacht.Grossen Dank an die Beiden,daß Sie sich meiner angenommen haben .Unsere Tour hatte aber auch alles was Spass macht und weh tut(jedenfalls bei mir)!
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim




Freut mich, dass Du wieder fahren kannst. 
Kalle hat mich gestern zuerst durch Kalltal nach Schmidt und dann um den Rursee und den Kermeter hoch gescheucht , bzw. ich habe versucht so dicht wie möglich an ihm dran zu beliben.  Nach dem immer wieder herrlichen Trail hinab zur Urftmauer wurden dort beim ansässigen Gastronom  die Energiespeicher wieder aufgefüllt, bevor es über Einruhr und den Leidensweg (zuminsest für mich)  durch´s Tiefenbachtal über Kesternich und die KTSP zurück nach Mausbach ging. In der Tränke noch schnell ein bleifreies Erdinger   mit Winnie und Burk dem Grauen gezischt, bevor es nach Bikeputzen endlich in die wohlverdiente Badewanne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ging.

Nach langer Zeit nochmal eine schöne, schnelle, lange Runde !!  






Lt. Höhenprofil hat jemand im Tiefental einen Aufzug eingebaut. 
Der Ciclo hat 40 hm in 20 Sekunden gemessen. Hat da vieleicht jemand ne Erklärung für ?

Gerd


----------



## deepblack (18. März 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> Bist Du Krank ???
> 
> ...



Danke!
eigentlich bin ich schon krank, aber irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig.
hatte im januar ne heftige grippe und hab mir den husten bis heute behalten, war schon bei 3 ärzten, inkl röntgen und keiner findet was genaues.
letzte woche kam dann noch eine erneute erkältung dazu. 
nachdem ich das gestern gelesen habe, hab ich mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich seit november weder gelaufen noch gefahren bin, hauptsächlich wg. erkältung und grippe, hab diesen winter 4 mal sowas gehabt, ich verstehs einfach nicht  

aber jetzt isses mir langsam zu viel und ich fang einfach wieder an, etwas zu machen, war diese woche bereits auf dem rad, aber nur 40km straße.

demnächst fahr ich bestimmt wieder mit, freu mich echt schon drauf!


----------



## burk (18. März 2007)

Boooo Gerd, waren die Berge dick Mann!
Wie seit Ihr nur da hoch gekommen?


----------



## Heliuskalle (18. März 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
war doch ne` echt geile Runde seit langem !
Hat wirklich mal gut getan !
Beine + Kopf frei fahren hat doch was, oder ?

Gruß,
Kalle

Einer für ALLE, ALLE fürs Team !!!


----------



## ratze (18. März 2007)

@GeJott!
Hm,bei deinem HAC fehlen ja die Pulswerte!
Sieht ja schwer nach ner tollen Tour aus !
Vielleicht schaffe ich es mal am nächsten Samstag !!


----------



## GeJott (18. März 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> @GeJott!
> Hm,bei deinem HAC fehlen ja die Pulswerte!
> Sieht ja schwer nach ner tollen Tour aus !
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es mal am nächsten Samstag !!




Hi Ratze,
Quatsch, die Pulswerte waren lediglich so hoch, dass sie nicht mehr dargestellt werden konnten,  gehe jedoch eher davon aus, daß mein HAC kein HAC sondern ein CM 436 mit ohne Pulsfunktion ist.

Vieleicht bis Samstag.
Wir freuen uns auf Dich ! 

Gerd


----------



## Heliuskalle (23. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
was ist denn nur los mit Euch ?
Wetter zu schlecht ? Krank oder schwach ? gefrustet, oder müde hinterm Ofen ? Ja, was denn nun ..............
Muß doch aber auch mal gut sein, immer schön locker bleiben,
denn - alles wird gut solange Du BIKE fährst !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Cheng (23. März 2007)

Heliuskalle schrieb:


> denn - alles wird gut solange Du BIKE fährst !
> 
> Gruß,
> Kalle




Ein Zitat der "Wilden Pussys"

Grüße


----------



## GeJott (23. März 2007)

Heliuskalle schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> was ist denn nur los mit Euch ?
> Wetter zu schlecht ? Krank oder schwach ? gefrustet, oder müde hinterm Ofen ? Ja, was denn nun ..............
> 
> ...



Nein viel schlimmer, WIR müssen tagsüber Arbeiten ! 

Bis Morgen  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze (23. März 2007)

Hi !
Ich bekunde mal Interesse,muss mir wohl noch ne Erlaubnis abholen und mal schauen wie sich mein Ramponiertes Knie Morgen anfühlt !


----------



## burk (23. März 2007)

Was machst Du ratze mit dem Knie, lieber ratze, beim Tanz?


----------



## ratze (23. März 2007)

@burk!
Ich habe eine Maschine mit meiner Kniescheibe um 3 cm versetzt !
Hm !
Nur eigentlich wollte ich das gar nicht!


----------



## Dix (23. März 2007)

Heliuskalle schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> was ist denn nur los mit Euch ?
> Wetter zu schlecht ? Krank oder schwach ? gefrustet, oder müde hinterm Ofen ? Ja, was denn nun ..............
> Muß doch aber auch mal gut sein, immer schön locker bleiben,
> ...



Hi Jungs, 
bin ein bischen erkältet, deshalbe kann ich nicht mitfahren. Man könnte ja auch eine Tour vorschlagen, die ein breiteres Publikum anspricht. Mit anderen Worten: Wer für höhere Ziele trainiert, kann und sollte das tun! Am Wochenende fährt man dann gemeinsam!

Bis denne,

Dix


----------



## ratze (24. März 2007)

Oh !
Ich schau raus und sehe nichts anderes als ein Shit Wetter!
Kann man die Tour auf Nachmittags verlegen ???
Wenn es nicht geht bin ich halt beim nächsten mal dabei!

grüße
ratze


----------



## Heliuskalle (24. März 2007)

Hey Ratze,
leider ist der Nachmittag schon vergeben,
wir starten um 10 Uhr 30 vom Markusplatz zu einer 3 Std Tour !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## GeJott (29. März 2007)

Nabend,

Da der Sonntag weitgehend verplant ist, sehe ich mich leider gezwungen, es am Samstag schon wieder etwas forscher angehen zu lassen.  
Nur, wer wirklich mit möchte, hier eintragen.

Gerd


----------



## ratze (30. März 2007)

Schade ! 
Dann wird es dieses Wochenende auch nichts!
Ich fahre am Sonntag  das erste Rennen,da kann ich Samstag nicht forsch fahren ! 
Sonst wird das nix!


----------



## GeJott (30. März 2007)

ratze schrieb:


> Schade !
> Dann wird es dieses Wochenende auch nichts!
> Ich fahre am Sonntag  das erste Rennen,da kann ich Samstag nicht forsch fahren !
> Sonst wird das nix!



Dann für Sonntag viel Erfolg !  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2007)

Wo is'n Rennen? In Uedem? Dann mal viel Erfolg


----------



## ratze (31. März 2007)

Danke!

Jau !
Uedem !
Ich hab schon ganz weiche Knie ! 
In Landgraaf habe ich mal angetestet,fehl aber noch einiges,daher versuch ich einfach mal mitzurollen !
Von Ecke zu Ecke !


----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2007)

Durchhalten ist alles! Nicht nur hinten drann hängen, sonst musst du aus den Kurven immer wieder aus dem Stand beschleunigen. Aber das weist du sicher selber


----------



## ratze (31. März 2007)

Schon klar !
Das kennst du ja bestimmt auch,dass 200 Mann ins Vordere Feld wollen !
Ich bin erstmal auch einer von denen !


----------



## GeJott (1. April 2007)

Moin !

Unser Aprilscherz @ Bikebum feiert heute schon zum 4. mal seinen 39.  Geburtstag  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  !!!!!!  

Hau rein !!!
Lass Dich ordentlich feiern!
Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2007)

Von mir und allen Ombas alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heliuskalle (1. April 2007)

Ist kein Aprilscherz,
unser Bum hat heute Geburtstag !
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und einen wunderschönen Tag wünscht Dir  Barbara, Kalle, Veronique und Justyn !


----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. April 2007)

Hallo Bum, 
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag,lass Dich nicht unterkriegen.
Ich hoffe wir sehen Dich bald noch mal auf dem Rad!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (2. April 2007)

Auch von mir nachträglich die allerbesten Glückwünsche.

Hoffe du hast schön  und  viele  bekommen. 

Bis demnächst.

Dix


----------



## GeJott (5. April 2007)

Was pfeifen denn da die Spatzen von den Dächern ??  

Unser Achim @ Fetzter 66 hat heute Geburtstag ! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!  


Gerd


----------



## burk (5. April 2007)

Guten Morgen Achim,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Weiterhin viele gesunde, gemeinsame Trips.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Heliuskalle (5. April 2007)

Hey Achim,
von uns vieren die allerbesten Wünsche zum Geburtstag !
Es wurd berichtet ein Rotwild jagte dem Paternoster stürmisch rauf !!!
Unser Achim ja, ja, ja er ist wieder da.
Habe seit gestern die Rennradsaison eröffnet, nacht Lust auf mehr.

Bis heute Abend,
stelle den Rotwein schon raus,
Gruß,
Barbara + Kalle + Veronique + Justyn


----------



## burk (6. April 2007)

Hallo Kalle,
Gute Besserung und bleibe bitte bei Deinen Leisten, dem MTB. 
Frohe Ostertage.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Fetzer 66 (6. April 2007)

Hallo Kalle,
auch von mir gute Besserung,ich melde mich aber heute noch bei Dir. 
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (9. April 2007)

Moin zusammen und frohe Ostern !

Ich habe spontan einen Termin für heute 9:00 Uhr eingestellt.
Vermutlich wird das eh zu spät gelesen, aber so kommt zuminsdest dieser Ferd hier wieder ein Stück nach oben.  

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (14. April 2007)

Moin zusammen,

Ich versuche um 13:00 eine Runde zu fahren. Termin mache ich keinen, da ich nicht 100 % ig sicher bin, die Zeit einhalten zu können.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (17. April 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

Wie einige sicherlich schon vernommen haben, besuchen uns am kommenden Samstag unsere Alpcrosskollegen aus Prüm. Sie versuchen, um 12:30 Uhr bei mir zu Hause einzutreffen. Habe daher mal einen Termin für 12:45 ab Mausbach Markt eingetragen, der sich ggf. noch etwas nach hinten verschiebt. Die Streckenführung verläuft ähnlich der Ostertour 2006. 
Ab 18:00 Uhr habe ich in der Pizzeria einen Tisch für ca. 10 Personen geordert, wo wir den Tag gemütlich ausklingen lassen möchten.

Gerd


----------



## Heliuskalle (18. April 2007)

Hey Gerd,
das liest sich ja toll !  
Bin beim Apree`sicherlich dabei  
Die Tour ist leider für meine geschundene HWS + LWS nicht geeignet  

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## GeJott (18. April 2007)

Heliuskalle schrieb:


> ....
> Bin beim Apree`sicherlich dabei
> Die Tour ist leider für meine geschundene HWS + LWS nicht geeignet  ......



 Kannst ja mit den Stammkunden auf uns warten


----------



## Heliuskalle (19. April 2007)

Hey Gerd,
Bum und ich werden eine kleine Jausenstation einrichten, damit wir uns auf der Tour mal Hallo sagen können !  
Treffpunkt Zerkall an der Holzbrücke so gegen 15 - 15 Uhr 30 wäre das so ok ? 
Oder, sonst wo .............. ?

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## GeJott (19. April 2007)

Meinst Du die moderne auf dem RUR-Radweg, die im Winter so schön flutschig ist ?


----------



## Heliuskalle (20. April 2007)

Hey Gerd,
ja genau, auf der Seite im Hang nach Nideggen werden wir die Jausenstation auf einer Bank einrichten.
Ist die Zeitspanne ab 15 Uhr so ok ?

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## GeJott (21. April 2007)

Nabend,

War ne geile Runde mit dem Prümanern   Hat echt Spass gemacht. 

@ Kalle & Bum:
Vielen Dank nochmals für die Verpflegung in Zerkall. 

Bilder gibbet hoffentlich morgen auf der Heimseite. 

CU
Gerd


----------



## dirt_rider (22. April 2007)

Mojn mojn,

sind gut in der Schneeeifel angekommen. 

Hatte ich gestern zwar schon gesagt, aber mir hat die Tour auch super gefallen. Ich wünscht wir hätten hier bei uns auch so eine geile Auswahl an Trails. Naja, die Welt ist halt ungerecht.  Ich gönne es euch aber trotzdem. Kommen wir halt noch öfters zu euch  Vorausgesetzt ihr seid damit einverstanden. 

Das mit meinem defekten Freilauf hat mich zwar gestern ganz schön gewurmt aber habe mir heute morgen schon einen neuen ausgesucht. 

So jetzt aber noch kurz zu den Veranstaltungen die wir Prümer diese Jahr so geplant hatten. 
Also unter http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de findet ihr alle Infos zu dem Marathon. Ich kann den nur empfehlen. Macht super Lauen und ist von allem etwas dabei. Aber seht selber auf der Page. Sind meine ich auch Bilder von den vergangenen Jahren zu sehen.

Da kommt noch das Event 24h Rad-am-Ring. http://www.rad-am-ring.de Hierzu fehlen uns noch 3 Fahrer. Wollen dieses Jahr mit einem 8ter Team an den Start gehen und alles in Grund und Boden fahren.  
Nachdem unser 4er Team letztes Jahr auf einen guten 3 Platz gefahren ist, wollen wir dieses Jahr mit einem 2er und einem 8ter Team alles abräumen. Wir würden uns sehr freunen, wenn wir euch für das Event begeistern könnten. Ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis, das ihr nie wieder vergessen werdet.

Wenn ihr noch gute Events auf dem MTB wisst, immer raus damit. Wir sind grundsätzlich offen für alles und machen eigentlich alles mit. 

Grüsse aus der Eifel

Hurrikan


----------



## GeJott (22. April 2007)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> ....Kommen wir halt noch öfters zu euch  Vorausgesetzt ihr seid damit einverstanden....



no Problem, ist ja nicht weit !

War heute schon wieder fleißig. Habe gestern noch bei den Omerbachern im Nachbarforum rumgesurft und festgestellt dass die heute morgen nach Eupen wollten. Als notorischer Frühaufsteher habe ich mich kurzentschlossen ebenfalls um 7:00 Uhr dort hinbegeben und noch 60 km abgespult. Herrlich, die Weizen von gestern waren schnell verbrannt.

Vorhin habe ich noch schnell die gestrigen Ereignisse in Worte gefasst und somit meine Homepage seit langem nochmal geupdated.

Viel Spass beim lesen.

Kommen wir zu den Veranstaltungen:

21.05.07 Schinderhannes MTB-Superbike
28.05.2007 (Pfingstmontag) Ardennen Trophy La Reid  90 km hart aber belgisch  
17.06.07 RAID DES HAUTES FAGNES in Malmedy 65 km (wäre entfernungstechnisch auch für Euch interessant )

Das mit dem Nürburgring ist eine interessante Herausforderung.   Müssen wir mal in Ruhe überlegen. Habe dann auch irgendwann Urlaub.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (22. April 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> no Problem, ist ja nicht weit !
> 
> War heute schon wieder fleißig. Habe gestern noch bei den Omerbachern im Nachbarforum rumgesurft und festgestellt dass die heute morgen nach Eupen wollten. Als notorischer Frühaufsteher habe ich mich kurzentschlossen ebenfalls um 7:00 Uhr dort hinbegeben und noch 60 km abgespult. Herrlich, die Weizen von gestern waren schnell verbrannt.
> 
> Gerd



Hier der Bericht und die Fotos von heute!


----------



## burk (29. April 2007)

Morgen Männer,

was ist das ruhig auf der Seite. Fahrt Ihr nicht mehr, oder lebt ihr noch?


----------



## Fetzer 66 (29. April 2007)

Hallo Burkhard,
wir leben noch,ich habe gestern am späten Nachmittag noch eine kleine Spontanrunde gedreht.Gleich fahre ich mit Angelika über Paternoster,Lammersdorf und Roetgen noch ein lecker Eis bei Hans in Rott essen.Ich hoffe,spätestens in zwei Wochen bekommen wir wieder alle Leute unter einen Hut. 

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (4. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

Ich weiss leider noch nicht, ob ich morgen ab 13:00 biken kann, da ich gegen Mittag noch einen Termin habe . Am besten plant Ihr ohne mich. 

Sobald ich Näheres weiss melde ich mich wieder.

Gerd


----------



## L1pp1 (5. Mai 2007)

mal viele liebe grüße aus hamich da lasse  sehen uns bestümmt im kalltal mal wieder


----------



## Fetzer 66 (6. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe mal schnell einen Spontantermin für 11:00 eingetragen,vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und kommt mit.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1pp1 (6. Mai 2007)

würde schon gerne mitfahren aber habe meine Tochter über das Wochenende da nächste mal


----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungens,
würde gerne morgen Vormittag (11:00)`ne Runde drehen,fährt jemand mit?
Eventuell fahre ich auch Sonntagmorgen so gegen 10:00,hängt vom Wetter ab.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (11. Mai 2007)

Bedaure, habe wegen Konfirmation zu Hause das ganze WE die Bude voll. Würde zwar gern biken, käme jedoch ziemlich schlecht an , glaube ich .  Habe Montag noch frei und hoffe dann eine lange, Tour machn zu können.

Gerd


----------



## Heliuskalle (12. Mai 2007)

Hey Achim,
wollte auch ne` kleine Runde drehen !
11 Uhr ist ok !
Aber nur 2 Std. als Reha !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Kalle,
geht klar,länger will ich heute auch nicht.Morgen Vormittag fahre ich dann eine längere Tour,das Wetter soll ja dann auch besser sein!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Fetzer 66 (13. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe noch ´ne Tour für Heute ins Netz gestellt.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (16. Mai 2007)

Hi Jungens,


habe endlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit zum Biken. Deshalb möchte ich am Vatertag eine Runde drehen. Vermutlich gegen Mittag losfahren. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## burk (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Dix,
wir waren schon endlich meldest Du Dich zurück. 
Als stolzer Vater gehöre ich morgen der Familie aber Samstag geht es wieder los.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Heliuskalle (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
werde sicherlich morgen eine kleine Reha - Runde drehen !
Max. 2 Std. keine Trails !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Fetzer 66 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jungens,
könnte sein daß ich morgen dabei bin,hängt aber vom Wetter ab und was meine bessere Hälfte so unternehmen will!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (16. Mai 2007)

Wie wäre es mit 13 Uhr?
Treffpunkt Markusplatz!

Bis Morgen,

Dix


----------



## GeJott (16. Mai 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungens,
> könnte sein daß ich morgen dabei bin,hängt aber vom Wetter ab und was meine bessere Hälfte so unternehmen will!
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim



Ist bei mir genau so.
Wollte ebenfalls noch eine lockere 2h Runde vor Sonntag drehen. Wäre allerdings für 10:00 -11:00 Uhr statt 13:00 Uhr. Da könnte ich den Nachmittag noch familytauglich gestalten. Am besten wir Phonen morgen vormittag kurz.

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,
es regnet und regnet.Um 10:45 entscheide ich mich ob ich fahre.Wenn ja,bin ich gegen11:00 am Markt.Ich setze noch einen Termin für Samstag rein.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (18. Mai 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

Werde morgen voraussichtl. nicht fahren, sondern mich am Angelteich für Sonntag schonen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wünsche Euch viel Spass


Gerd


----------



## Dix (19. Mai 2007)

Hi Achim,
wir sollten uns morgen den Ombas anschließen.
Die fahren um 13:15 Uhr ab Gressenich.

Bis morgen!
Dix


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2007)

Dix schrieb:


> Hi Achim,
> wir sollten uns morgen den Ombas anschließen.
> Die fahren um 13:15 Uhr ab Gressenich.
> 
> ...


 

Dann komme Ich auch bis Mausbachmarkt und die Jungs können uns dort mit TL aufgabeln.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Fetzer 66 (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo Dix,
ich glaube nicht daß Winnie und ich mit den Ombas mitfahren,wir sind aber um 13:00 am Markt.
Bis später,schöne Grüsse,Achim.


----------



## Dix (22. Mai 2007)

Hi Mausbacher,

hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde?
Start 18:30 Uhr, Dauer 2 h


----------



## GeJott (28. Mai 2007)

Nabend,

Da die gestrige Wettervorhersage für heute ziemlich passend war, haben Dix & ich uns die Tortur von La Reid aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Denke, wir haben keinen Fehler gemacht.  

Stattdessen schlage ich folgendes Ersatzprogramm vor :
http://www.rdhf.be/index.htm

Keine Panik, ist alles halb so wild. Der aufmerksame Leser stellt ziemlich schnell fest, dass es auch eine 65 km -Runde gibt. Außerdem habt Ihr ja jetzt noch knapp 3 Wochen Zeit Euch zu überlegen, warum Ihr nicht mitkommen möchtet. 

Derjenige, der keine Ausrede benötigt oder dem keine einfällt, kann sich hier melden.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (30. Mai 2007)

Wir behalten Malmedy mal im Auge


----------



## tail-light (30. Mai 2007)

Dix schrieb:


> Wir behalten Malmedy mal im Auge


 






 Hallo...........??????????

Hatten wir nicht für den 17.06. schon etwas anderes geplant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TL


----------



## GeJott (1. Juni 2007)

Tach zammen,

hab mal wieder Zugang zum Forum , und wollte daher, aufgrund der anstehenden Ereignisse morgen eine schöne, lange ausgedehnte Tour (>70 km) mit moderatem Tempo fahren. Strecke und Startzeit kann ja noch diskutiert werden. Mir schwebt zb sowas wie Urfttalsperre, Wollseifen oder auch Abenden Heimbach... vor. Habe dort ja neulich was schönes gezeigt bekommen.
Einkehr auf halber Strecke ist möglich !! Falls ich zeittechnisch keine Gegenvorschläge höre stelle ich heute Abend mal einen Termin für morgen 13:00 Uhr ein.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (1. Juni 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> ....Falls ich zeittechnisch keine Gegenvorschläge höre stelle ich heute Abend mal einen Termin für morgen 13:00 Uhr ein.
> 
> Gerd



KLICK


----------



## moneymaker (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute, ich hab den link zu diesem Forum von nem Freund bekommen und da ich selber aus Mausbach bin, hab ich mir gedacht schau ich mal vorbei. 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr euch irgendwie regelmaessig trefft oder eher ubers Forum absprecht... Falls das mit der Regelmaessigkeit zutreffend ist, koennte man da einfach mal bisschen mitfahren?

Froehliches Strampeln,

moneymaker


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Wenn du Termine suchst schau einfach oben rechts ins Last Minute Biken, da kannst du dich dann als Mitfahrer eintragen oder selber nen Termin einstellen.
Ich komm aus Werth und fahre regelmäßig Feierabendrunden in der Gegend und jedes Wochenende ne Tour hier oder oft im Dreiländereck.
Ansonsten den Fred hier verfolgen.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moneymaker (5. Juni 2007)

Hola,
hoert sich gut an! Sind diese Feierabendrunden dann quasi auch oben im Last Minute Biking drin, oder ist das ne Stammrunde, die sowieso immer um ne bestimmte Uhrzeit faehrt? Weil hier in Mausbach ist so ne Eisdiele... jedes mal wenn ich da vorbeifahre, sitzten die Jungs da mit ihren Raedern und machen wahrscheinlich ne kurze Pause... 

Und jetzt werd ich erstmal mit nem Kollegen ne Runde fahren gehen. Er hat zwar ein Rennrad, was die Routen einschraenkt, allerdings ist das schoenes Training. Wofuer hat man denn den Lockout ;-)

Cya guys,

moneymaker


----------



## Fetzer 66 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Moneymaker,
jetzt wird es ja mal Zeit daß mal einer von den Mausbachern Dir antwortet!
Also wir sind so 5-6 Leute,die versuchen jeden Samstag um 13Uhr(kann auch  mal früher oder später sein)  vom Markusplatz aus zu starten.Unsere Touren dauern so zwischen 2-5h,je nach Wetter und was man so noch am Nachmittag erledigen muss.Anschliessend sitzen wir dann noch bei einem Bier in der Pizzeria zusammen.Meistens steht für Samstag ein Termin im Netz,bei uns gibts aber auch schon mal telefonische Absprachen.Grundsätzlich ist jeder willkommen der ein bisschen Kondition mitbringt und pünktlich ist,allso nur Mut.

Schöne Grüsse,Achim

PS:Wer ist Wheeler9990?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin Wheeler9990 (Mirco aus Werth).
Ich fahre mal hier mal da mit und stelle manchmal Termine ein.
Bin aber noch nicht so lang hier vertreten und war noch nicht bei euch (Samstags Markusplatz) dabei, werde das aber noch nachholen 

Ich hoffe ich durfte als "Rand-Mausbacher" trotzdem was hier rein schreiben ;-)

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## PacMan (5. Juni 2007)

moneymaker schrieb:


> ...Weil hier in Mausbach ist so ne Eisdiele... jedes mal wenn ich da vorbeifahre, sitzten die Jungs da mit ihren Raedern und machen wahrscheinlich ne kurze Pause...


*Kurze* Pause ist gut!  Hab dort eben 'ne lecker Pizza verdrückt...


----------



## Fetzer 66 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Wheeler9990,
dann sehen wir uns bald mal in Mausbach.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## moneymaker (5. Juni 2007)

Mann, mann, mann....
So aktiv habe ich Mausbach selten erlebt ;-) Achim: erst mal super vielen dank fuer die Infos... Ich habe auf jeden Fall richtig Bock mal mit euch zu fahren! Allerdings kurz ne kleine Info. Ich bin 19 Jahre, muss von daher jetzt bald Zivildienst machen. Ab dem 21. Juli bin ich in der (bitte bitte nicht neidisch werden ;-) ) Dominikanischen Republik und werde dort Englisch fuer 11 Monate unterrichten.. Dass heisst, dass ich nicht mehr sooo lange mitfahren kann... Das schoene am Internet ist aber, dass ich auch von dort aus Zugriff auf dieses Forum habe und up-to-date bleiben kann. Also bin ich auf jeden Fall mal mit dabei an einem Samstag, und bin gespannt euch Jungs mal kennen zu lernen. 

An PacMan: Diese Eisdiele ist doch wirklich geil, oder? ;-) Kann man echt nur weiter empfehlen

Greetings an alle netten Biker,

Jens


----------



## GeJott (5. Juni 2007)

moneymaker schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann....
> So aktiv habe ich Mausbach selten erlebt ;-) ......




Hi Jens,
Wir beschränken unsere Aktivitäten überwiegend auf das Biken. Wie aktiv wir dabei sind, kannst Du ja samstags gerne austesten  

Nee, stopp Scherz beiseite. Was dabei so abgeht ,hat Achim ja schon erwähnt. Gibt auf jeden fall ne Menge dabei zu lachen.  

Gerd


----------



## tail-light (5. Juni 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Gibt auf jeden fall ne Menge dabei zu lachen.


 
Seit wann???


----------



## XCRacer (6. Juni 2007)

Der war gut


----------



## Bick (6. Juni 2007)

Moinsen Mausbacher,

dreht ihr am WE ne Runde? Habe schon f. Sa. 11:00h Termin eingestellt,
von Hamich aus. Können ja auch in Musbich los....

Grüße

Ralf

P.S. @GeJott: Hattest Du auch nen dicken Schädel nach Tommeks Fete?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moneymaker (6. Juni 2007)

An diesem Samstag bin ich leider nicht dabei... Abschlussparty von meiner Schwester... Die erzaehlt mir was anderes, wenn ich da nicht komme ;-)

Aber danach werd ich gucken das ich mir das darauf folgende We irgendwie freischaufel... Sonntags waere echt mal geil, wenn dann jemand von euch Bock haette.

Ansonsten viel Spass kommendes Wochenende,

Jens


----------



## GeJott (6. Juni 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Seit wann???



Schon immer, aber da bekommt man hinten nicht viel von mit .  

@ Bick:

Nöö, habe mich rechtzeitig abgeseilt !


----------



## GeJott (7. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ??


----------



## tail-light (7. Juni 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> Schon immer, aber da bekommt man hinten nicht viel von mit .


 
*Touché!! *


----------



## GeJott (8. Juni 2007)

War doch lustig gestern, oder nicht ? 

Wie geht´s deinem Fuss ?


----------



## Fetzer 66 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Mausbacher,
dat wird wohl nix heute.Da ich keinen Blitzableiter habe und meine Schwimmflügel
platt sind werde ich mich für heute abmelden(es sei denn,es klart sich noch bis12:30 auf).Leider sieht es für morgen auch nicht besser aus,schade.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Fetzer 66 (10. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,
drehen wir heute um 11:00`ne kleine Runde(2-3h)?
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (10. Juni 2007)

Bist jetzt warscheinlich schon weg ?


----------



## Fetzer 66 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Mausbacher,
ich habe mal für morgen einen Termin eingetragen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (15. Juni 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Mausbacher,
> ich habe mal für morgen einen Termin eingetragen.
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim



Hi Achim,

Habe Deinen Termin mal kurz hier verlinkt . 

Dürfen Nichtmausbacher eigentlich auch mitfahren ?  

Bin morgen nicht dabei, da ich übermorgen in Malmedy sein werde. 

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Gerd ,
natürlich dürfen Nichtmausbacher auch mitfahren! 
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (18. Juni 2007)

Der Marathon gestern in Malmedy war übrigens der reinste Spaziergang ! 
Aufgrund des recht hohen Schlammanteils hat man nämlich viel laufen müssen.

Erschwerend kam noch hinzu, dass die technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen meist durch schiebende Leidensgenossen dermassen blockiert waren, dass ich selber absteigen musste. Die Krönung des Events war für mich dann letztendlich, dass ich unterwegs meinen Ciclo verloren habe.  

Nach ca. 5:30 h (fünfeinhalb Stunden) waren der Spuk mit gefühlten 120km und 2800 hm dann endlich mit einer Platzierung im Mittelfeld vorbei.
Tatsächlich waren es jedoch nur 65 km mit 1700 hm.
Ich hoffe, die letzten sind mittlerweile im Ziel. 

In Belgien ist halt alles etwas anders.  

Ergebnisse

Gerd


----------



## Heliuskalle (22. Juni 2007)

Hey Jungs,

ich werde morgen meine Abschiedsrunde durch unsere Wälder drehen,
ab Juli 2007 bin ich dann ein ECHTER Eifelmän !!! 
Es war einmal.....im Jahr 2000, Gesamtplatz 9, in 2 Std. 27 : 57, Sieger Klasse M 40 da ging noch was.  
Werde erst um 14 Uhr starten, ca. 2,5-3 Std. WAB 1-2, wenig Trails aber Puls 110-145 !!!

Anschliesend ein lecker Bierchen bei Reiner !
 
Fahrt mit, bis Morgen,  

Gruß Kalle


----------



## burk (23. Juni 2007)

Morgen Kalle,
der letzte Trip um Mausbach . Klar sind wir dabei.
Bis gleich. Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Heliuskalle (23. Juni 2007)

Morgen Jungs,
leider ist mir was auf den Magen und Darm geschlagen, und kann meine Abschiedsrunde leider nicht mit Euch drehen.
Sorry, aber es geht wirklich nicht !  

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (24. Juni 2007)

Hoffe, es geht Dir mittlerweile wieder besser.

Mach Dir wegen der Abschiedsrunde mal keinen Kopf. Habe ohnehin nicht gekonnt. Aber, da es ja momentan lange hell ist können wir diese ja auch noch abends unter der Woche warnehmen.

Gerd


----------



## Bick (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr Mausbacher,

habts Ihr Urlaub? Dreht Ihr in den nächsten Tagen ne Feierabend-Tour?
Würd gern mal mitfahren.

Grüße

Ralf


----------



## Schösch__ (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo, Leute !

Hab 3 Wochen Urlaub und deshalb auch mal Samstags frei 
Bin morgen um 13 Uhr am Markt. Fährt wer mit?


----------



## Dix (15. Juli 2007)

Hi Schösch,

schön, das du endlich im Forum bist. Am Sonntag nachmittag können wir gerne fahren, wenn du willst.

Bis denne!


----------



## GeJott (15. Juli 2007)

Willkommen Schösch !!


....und Tschüß Mausbach 

Fahre gleich zum Lago. Wünsche Euch gutes Wetter hier. 

Bis denne 
Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Schösch,
ich hoffe deinem Fuss geht es etwas besser, sah ja böse aus.
Trotzdem ein dickes Lob,hast Dich Gestern sehr gut gehalten .
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Schösch__ (15. Juli 2007)

hallo,  Achim,

danke für die Genesungswünsche. Ich hoffe, in ein paar Tagen wieder auf dem Bike zu sein.  
Mit ein wenig Training wirds dann auch was mit der "Gelben Gefahr".  

Gruß
Schösch


----------



## Fetzer 66 (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Schösch,
hört sich ja gut an,dann sehen wir uns hoffentlich in zwei Wochen.
Bis dann ,Achim


----------



## Fetzer 66 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe`nen Termin für mogen Nachmittag reingestellt.
Wollte mal ein par alte Strecken suchen die ich vor einigen Jahren mal mit den Jungs aus Einruhr gefahren bin.Das ganze findet natürlich nur bei trokenem Wetter statt.
Vielleicht möchte ja Jemand mitfahren.

Hier gehts zum Termin.

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

kann am Samstag leider nicht mitfahren, da ich nach Spa zum 24h Rennen fahre.
Autos, keine MTB.

Vielleicht geht ja nächste Woche abends was.

Bis denne,
Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schösch__ (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

kann wegen meiner Verletzung leider auch nicht mitfahren.  Bei dem Wetter trag ich es mit Fassung. 

Bis dann
Schösch


----------



## Fetzer 66 (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin auch krank,hab mir ne nette Erkältung eingefangen.Heute scheint keiner von uns zu fahren:Gerd und Kalle noch im Urlaub,Winnie renoviert seine Wohnung,Burk ist heute irgendwo eingeladen.Nächste Woche sieht die Sache dann hoffentlich wieder besser aus.
Ich habe auch schon eine Tour für nächste Woche ausgekundschaftet!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim
PS:Schösch,weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## burk (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Achim,
müde wieder im Lande.
Freue mich auf den nächsten Trip und erhole Dich gut bei diesem Sauwetter.Heute essen wir Pommes: 
Viele Grüsse
Burkhard


----------



## Schösch__ (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo, Achim,

muß Samstag leider arbeiten.  

Schönen Gruß,
Schösch.


----------



## GeJott (1. August 2007)

ICH WIEDER DA !!!  

Am Lago gabs viel Sonne, Wind, viel Bier  und jede Menge Sahne-Trails. Bin die ganze Nacht durchgefahren, versuche jetzt erst mal ne Runde zu schlafen.

Gerd


----------



## Dix (7. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

mit der erhofften Feierabendrunde wird´s wohl nichts bei dem Wetter.
Vielleicht geht am mittwoch oder Donnerstagabend was.

Dix


----------



## Heliuskalle (9. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
auch ich lebe noch !
Nach dem Urlaub ( Sonne, Essen, Biken, ) in Südtirol gehts mir PRIMA !
Werde am Wochenende eine Eifelmän - Runde drehen !
Vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwo in der Mitte !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## GeJott (9. August 2007)

Heliuskalle schrieb:


> ....
> Werde am Wochenende eine Eifelmän - Runde drehen !
> Vielleicht treffen wir uns irgendwo in der Mitte !
> 
> ...



Hi,

Habe vorhin kurz mit Kalle telefoniert:

Im Rahmenprogramm des Moschau-Marathons findet am Samstag ab 15:30 Uhr eine Rad-Rundfahrt auf der Marathon Strecke statt. (Näheres hier)
Mit An- und Abreise per Bike von Mausbach aus, käme man auf gute 100 km, wenn man die komplette Strecke mitfahren würde. Ich fürchte allerdings, daß das Unternehmen aufgrund der späten Startzeit in Konzen nach hinten raus zu  lange dauern wird. Zudem wird der Herdenfaktor ziemlich hoch werden. (wie in Einruhr)

Alternative:

13:00 Treffen in Mausbach, Tour in Richtung Kesternich, Rursee (dort treffen mit Kalle) und gemeinsam irgendwie um den See herum. Der Trailanteil wird nach Bodenbeschaffenheit bestimmt. Zumindest von oben her soll es trocken werden.

Was meint der Rest ?

Gerd


----------



## Schösch__ (10. August 2007)

Hallo,

muß am Samstag wieder arbeiten. Werde am Sonntag fahren. Ein Arbeitskollege aus dem Flachland will mal nen Berg hoch fahren.
Vielleicht fährt jamand mit, der ein paar Trails mehr kennt als ich.

Bis dann,
Schösch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (10. August 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
du hast recht,könnte ein wenig zu lang werden,ich habe morgen Abend noch was vor,würde gerne gegen 18:00 zurück sein.Wie wärs wenn wir morgen "dr Mamm" einen Besuch abstatten würden,da könnten wir Kalle unterwegs aufgabeln.
Das alles natürlich in der Hoffnung,daß morgen die Sonne auf unsere Helme knallt!
Startzeit 13:00 ist OK
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (11. August 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> ...Wie wärs wenn wir morgen "dr Mamm" einen Besuch abstatten würden,da könnten wir Kalle unterwegs aufgabeln.....
> Das alles natürlich in der Hoffnung,daß morgen die Sonne auf unsere Helme knallt!
> Startzeit 13:00 ist OK
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim



Habe Deine Idee spontan in einen Termin umgesetzt. Vieleicht lassen die Bodenverhältnisse noch einen Abstecher auf ein paar Trails in Monschau zu.

Desweiteren habe ich mich eines Besseren belehren lassen, dass die Mamm nicht in Widdau sondern in Heimbach ist. Gehe allerdings davon aus, dass Du zu den leckeren Kuchenstücken nach Widdau möchtest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wo genau die Mamm in Heimbach wohnt, wird uns sicherlich der Neueicherscheidter verraten bzw. auf einer der nächsten Touren zeigen können. 

@ Schösch:

Bin Sonntag leider verhindert. 

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,
den Kuchen in Widdau meinte ich.Mit dem Wetter könnte es heute ja auch noch was geben.Alternativ zu den Trails um Monschau könnte ich noch eine Srecke Richtung Einruhr anbieten,die bestimmt schön matschig ist.

Schöne Grüsse,Achim

PS: müssen Kalle noch anrufen,wann wir in Eicherscheid sind!


----------



## Heliuskalle (11. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
komme heute leider nicht zum Biken, SUPER schade !!!
Denn soeben sind 6 Tonnen Kies, Randsteine und 25 Stück Tujasträucher angeliefert worden. Die muß ich leider heute verarbeiten.

Wünsche Euch dennoch ne` geile Tour,
bis denne Kalle


----------



## burk (11. August 2007)

Hallo Kalle,
0,80 m reichen. Alles Gute Burkhard.


----------



## tail-light (11. August 2007)

Hi Schoesch,
Dix fährt morgen vielleicht mit.
Wann willst du denn losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (11. August 2007)

Abgesehen von den technischen Defekten war das heute eine richtig geile Tour.  Bei mehr Zeit sicherlich noch ausbaufähig.

Gerd


----------



## Schösch__ (11. August 2007)

Hi Dix,
wollte so gegen 14:00 Uhr fahren.
Bis dann,

Schösch


----------



## Dix (12. August 2007)

Hi Schoesch,

bin um 14 Uhr am Markt. Bis denne!

Dix


----------



## Bikebum (12. August 2007)

Fahre auch mit!


----------



## DH_KERAM (12. August 2007)

Hi, Darf ich auch mit kommen um 14h??
Und der Treff punkt ist Mausbacher Markt also Markusplatz oder wo??

MfG Keram


----------



## kurzer37 (12. August 2007)

DH_KERAM schrieb:


> Hi, Darf ich auch mit kommen um 14h??
> Und der Treff punkt ist Mausbacher Markt also Markusplatz oder wo??
> 
> MfG Keram


 

Hast du dein Rad schon repariert ? Wo hast du das Schaltauge her?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DH_KERAM (12. August 2007)

Hi Micha, meine Mühle ist noch tot aber mein Bruder hat auch eine (Vortrieb Aachen) und das krall ich mir dann.

Kommst du auch mit??
Stimmt meine Vermutung was den Treffpunkt angeht?

MfG Marek


----------



## tail-light (12. August 2007)

DH_KERAM schrieb:


> Hi Micha, meine Mühle ist noch tot aber mein Bruder hat auch eine (Vortrieb Aachen) und das krall ich mir dann.
> 
> Kommst du auch mit??
> Stimmt meine Vermutung was den Treffpunkt angeht?
> ...


 
Hi Markusplatz ist richtig!!

TL


----------



## DH_KERAM (12. August 2007)

Ok cool Danke.

Bis dann MfG Marek


----------



## burk (12. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
am Markusplatz wird ja gleich ein gedrängel sein!
Gute Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schösch__ (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendtour am Mittwoch, wenn einigermaßen gutes Wetter ist.

Bis dann,
Schösch


----------



## tail-light (14. August 2007)

Schösch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendtour am Mittwoch, wenn einigermaßen gutes Wetter ist.
> 
> ...


 
Jo bin dabei!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß TL


----------



## tail-light (15. August 2007)

Hi Schösch,

an welche Uhrzeit hast du denn gedacht? Wenn du bist 18.30 Uhr warten kannst, dann fährt Dix auch mit. Ab 17 Uhr bin ich zu Hause. Ruf mal an.

TL


----------



## Schösch__ (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

kann leider doch nicht fahren. Ist was dazwischengekommen.

Sorry,
Schösch


----------



## tail-light (15. August 2007)

Schösch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann leider doch nicht fahren. Ist was dazwischengekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hast ja nur Angst, dass du nass wirst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

TL


----------



## Schösch__ (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

muß Samstag leider wieder arbeiten. 

Fahre aber am Sonntag um 10 Uhr. Wenn jemand Lust hat, mitzufahren, ich würde mich freuen. 

Bis denne,
Schösch


----------



## burk (18. August 2007)

Guten Morgen Männer,
Achim ist Winnie informiert?
Konnte ihn nicht erreichen. Bis später.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## wwwmadstefan (19. August 2007)

hallo miteinander

dank schösch habe ich heute mit meinem bikekolegen willi mal ausprobiert wie es ist in der eifel ne "kleine" runde zu drehen--(sollte ne kleine 2stunden-runde werden)

was wir erlebt haben, war für uns flachhasen (meist rennrad) allererste sahne- 

es war alles dabei--flach-steil-steinig-wurzeln(viele)-matsch-schotter-strasse(wenig)-bäume-äste- einfach:es war sau gut

demnächst mit mehr leuten in der eifel wwwmadstefan www.erc-ev.de


ps: aus der "2stunden"-runde wurde eine 5stunden-runde


----------



## GeJott (19. August 2007)

wwwmadstefan schrieb:


> ps: aus der "2stunden"-runde wurde eine 5stunden-runde




Hi,

freut mich, dass Ihr bei uns einen solchen Spass hattet.  

Falls Schösch Euch geführt hat ist das mit den fünf statt zwei Stunden kein Wunder. Ohne jemand von uns findet der nämlich selten allein aus dem Wald wieder heraus.   (zumindest die Stelle, die er suchte)

Bis denne

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (20. August 2007)

Die Runde mit Gerd, Achim und Kalle war "Material schonend". Da muss Kalle in seinem neuen Revier demnächst noch ein paar Diccoverytouren machen.


----------



## Schösch__ (20. August 2007)

Hy,

hab mich nur einmal verirrt. Bin ja auch nur da gefahren, wo ich mich kannte.
Ein paar Trails rund um den Rennweg und dann auf nach Simonskall. 

Übrigens kann ich ab übernächste Woche auch alle 2 Wochen Samstags mitfahren.
Freu mich schon drauf. 

Bis dann,
Schösch


----------



## Fetzer 66 (25. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich schlage für heute mal eine traillastige Tour durch die heimatlichen Wälder vor. Startpunkt wie gehabt.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5029
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (25. August 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich schlage für heute mal eine traillastige Tour durch die heimatlichen Wälder vor. Startpunkt wie gehabt.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5029
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim




Bin drin .

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (28. August 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

Es gibt eine neue Heimseite im Stolberger Raum. 

Auf www.ride-wild.de berichten die Jungs vom Samstagstreff an der Zweifaller Eisdiele mit kleinen Stories und stellenweise bewegten Bildern von Ihren Erlebnissen.  

Viel Spass beim Lesen

Gerd


----------



## tail-light (28. August 2007)

Hi Pussys!

Ihr dürft natürlich auch mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! 

http://www.omerbach.de

Gruß TL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,
Winnie und ich starten heute um 14:00 zu einer kleinen Schlammschlacht,also wer mitfahren möchte findet uns am üblichen Startpunkt.
Sollte es aber in strömen schütten verzichte ich heute aufs radeln.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (1. September 2007)

Hi!
Schoesch und ich fahren um 13 Uhr mit den Ombas, danach gibts Kuchen und Bier bei mir zu Hause.
Achim: Viel Erfolg bei deiner Diät. 

Bis denne,
Dix


----------



## Dix (5. September 2007)

Hi,

kann am Samstag wohl nicht mitfahren, muss prolen. 

Hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag 2-3 h zu biken?


----------



## Schösch__ (5. September 2007)

Hy,

bin dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Mir wäre am liebsten so gegen 10 Uhr oder am Spätnachmittag.

Bis denne,
Schösch


----------



## DH_KERAM (5. September 2007)

Hi Dix & Schösch, ich komme auch mit, zeit ist mir eigentlich egal, sacht einfach wann und wo.

MfG Marek


----------



## Dix (6. September 2007)

Mein Vorschlag: Sonntag 10:30 Uhr; Treffpunkt Markusplatz

Bis denne!
Dix


----------



## DH_KERAM (6. September 2007)

OK Bin dann da.

MfG Marek


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. September 2007)

Komme auch, wenns nicht schneit.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (7. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich starte morgen aus familiären Gründen schon um 11:00.Spätestens 16:00 muß ich wieder zurück sein.Startpunkt wie immer,vielleicht fährt ja noch jemand mit.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (10. September 2007)

Hallo Kalle,
schneit es schon da oben?
Viele Grüße aus den dunkelen Tälern.
Burkhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heliuskalle (10. September 2007)

Hey Burk,
natürlich nicht, aber naßkalt bei 7-9° C !
Habe am Samstag einige neue Trails gefunden, hat was !
Nach 3,5 Std. war ich platt, denn der Hammer kommt ja zum Schluß, nach Eischerscheidt rauf !
Sonntag war Wandern mit Achim + Angelika angesagt, schöön wars !
Kommendes Wochenende feiert Eischerscheidt Oktoberfest, sowie das erneute Gold im Bundeswettbewerb " unser Dorf hat Zukunft "
Mit Biken wird es dann wohl nichts !

Gruß,
Kalle


----------



## Fetzer 66 (14. September 2007)

Hallo,
habe mal einen Termin für morgen reingestellt.HIER.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5145
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (14. September 2007)

Habe mich mal eingetragen! 

CU
Gerd


----------



## Dix (15. September 2007)

Hi!
Kann heute leider nicht mitfahren. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Dix


----------



## burk (22. September 2007)

Hallo Kurzer 37 wo ist der Treffpunkt, in Zweifall?
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Schösch__ (22. September 2007)

hallo,

ist auch ne Tour in Mausbach geplant ?

Gruß,
Schösch


----------



## kurzer37 (22. September 2007)

burk schrieb:


> Hallo Kurzer 37 wo ist der Treffpunkt, in Zweifall?
> Gruß Burkhard


 
Das tut mir leid,war keine Absicht. Hättest du im Omerbachtread geschrieben dann hätte Ich deine Frage beantwortet.Oder wie die anderen einfach angerufen.Treffpunkt war Mausbach Gottfriedskreuz. 
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. September 2007)

Für Urlauber und Frühschichtler habe ich heute was eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5187


----------



## GeJott (29. September 2007)

Moin zusammen,

Auch wenn der Himmel nicht wirklich vielversprechend aussieht, habe ich für 13:00 Uhr einen Termin eingestellt.

Bis gleich Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heliuskalle (29. September 2007)

Hey Gerd,
ich lebe noch, aber kann heute leider nicht !
Werde morgen Biken, und stelle ein Tour ins Forum !
Bekomme meinen Hintern endlich wieder auf dem Sattel !!!
Wie sieht es mit unserem Team für den Winterpokal aus, treten wir wieder an ?
Viel Fun beim Schlamm - Biken !
Gruß Kalle


----------



## GeJott (29. September 2007)

Wenn auch am Ende leicht nass war es eine tolle Runde heute. Den Regen habe ich dazugenutzt herauszufinden, dass meine neue Windjacke waserdichter ist als die Regenjacke.  Werde letztere dann wohl doch endlich mal einschicken.

Nachdem Dix sich in Großhau von uns getrennt hat, (hoffe es geht Dir gut ?) habe ich mit Schöch in die Geheimnisse der Dutch Mountains eingeweiht.

(Die Lagobilder der Omba-Urlauber haben offensichtlich das dringende Bedürfniss nach ein paar guten Trails geweckt.) 

Anbei noch das Profil

@ Kalle: Wann soll´s denn morgen wo losgehen? Weiss zwar noch nicht, was morgen familientechnisch so geplant ist, aber Du kannst mich ja mal auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## GeJott (29. September 2007)

Ah, habe den Termin gefunden.

Übrigens wenn Dich in Deiner neuen Heimat niemand grüßt, nicht wundern, auch als Rheinländer schreibt man Eicherscheid nur 1x mit "SCH" gucksdu:


----------



## Fetzer 66 (30. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,
Winnie,Burk und Ich starten um 11:00 am bekannten Treffpunkt!
Vielleicht schaffen wir es uns irgendwo mit Kalle zu treffen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Fetzer 66 (30. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin es nochmal,auf Wunsch von Gerd wird der Termin auf 11:15 verschoben!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (5. Oktober 2007)

Nabend,

Werde morgen mal bei den Wildridern in Zweifall mitfahren. Fahre um 11:40 zu Hause in Mausbach ab, zur Eisdiele nach Zweifall. Wer mitmöchte, bitte melden.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schäfchen (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde gerne morgen mitfahren. ok?

Der "Termin" wäre aber morgen, also Samstag?
"bekannten Treffpunkt" ist dieser Marktplatz in Mausbach, also gegenüber von der Kirche?

Wenn ich komme, dann bin ich spätestens 5 Minuten vorher da, also nicht (auf mich) warten.


----------



## Dix (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Schäfchen,

ich geh mal davon aus, dass um 13 Uhr vom Markusplatz gefahren wird.
Ich werde jedenfalls um 13 Uhr da sein.

Dix


----------



## GeJott (6. Oktober 2007)

Schäfchen schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne morgen mitfahren. ok?
> 
> Der "Termin" wäre aber morgen, also Samstag?
> "bekannten Treffpunkt" ist dieser Marktplatz in Mausbach, also gegenüber von der Kirche?
> ...




Hallo Schäfchen,

Werde um 11:40 kurz nachsehen, ob ich dich am Markusplatz finde. 
Da ich Dich nicht kenne, erlaube ich mir Dir noch kurz mittzueilen, dass Du konditionell in der Lage sein solltest, 60 -80 km (ab Mausbach) auf Geländewegen zurückzulegen.  

Bei Dix um 13:00 Uhr (bitte Machete und wasserdichtes Schuhwerk nicht vergessen  ) wird es vermutlich etwas gemütlicher zugehen, ist aber auch nicht ohne.

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Schäfchen (6. Oktober 2007)

Aha, habe bei den letzten Posts von Fetzer 66 das Datum nicht beachtet. 

@Gerd, dann werde ich ab 11:35 am Markusplatz sein. Konditionell *sollte* das schon passen. 
Ich gucke bis 10:30 nochmal hier rein, aber ansonsten bis gleich!


----------



## GeJott (6. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar jetzt zu spät, aber geht klar !


----------



## Dix (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da sich keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich mit den Ombas mit.

Vielleicht schließt sich ja doch noch einer an.
Ansonsten dis denne!

Dix


----------



## GeJott (10. Oktober 2007)

Die Tage werden kürzer, die Blätter bunter, das Wetter hällt. (hoffentlich)  
Daher hier nochmals ein Samstagstermin zu gewohnter Zeit am gewohten Platz. Hoffe, das Licht lässt schöne Photos zu. Es geht von Mausbach durchs Kalltal über Obermaubach wieder nach Hause zur Pizzeria.  

Hoffe auf zahlreiches erscheinen.

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
werde erst morgen wissen,ob ich Samstag mitfahre.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Bikebum (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
trag mich mal unter Vorbehalt für Samstag ein.
Ob´s dann 4 Stunden werden, schaun mer mal!
Bum


----------



## Bick (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, Ihr Mausbacher!

Weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich es morgen schaffe, daher trag ich micht
auch nicht ins LMB ein. Wenns klappt, bin ich um 13.00h am Markusplatz
und dreh ne runde mit.

Völl Jrööß uss Hamich

Bick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (14. Oktober 2007)

Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein und bunter, herbstlicher Farbenpracht trafen sich heute Achim, Winnie,  Burkhard der Graue, Dix, Schösch, und meine Wenigkeit namens Gerd, die auch den Guide machte. Zwar haben sich im IBC-Forum noch weitere Kandidaten angekündigt, doch offensichtlich haben diese aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den vereinbarten Startpunkt bis 13:05 nicht erreicht, kurz gesagt, sie haben gekniffen.  Somit konnten die Schäufelchen dann zu Hause gelassen werden.  Weiterlesen


----------



## XCRacer (14. Oktober 2007)

GeJott schrieb:


> ...[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]in die Nähe            von Lamersdorf, wo sich dann der Einstieg in den ersten Trail befand.[/FONT]


Müsste der Trail sein, den PacMan, Dieter und ich vor ein paar Wochen gefahren sind. Ist der WW 1-4 von Wolberstein hinunter zum Kelzerbach. Guckst du Wanderkarte Nr. 3 vom Eifelverein.


----------



## GeJott (15. Oktober 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Müsste der Trail sein, den PacMan, Dieter und ich vor ein paar Wochen gefahren sind. Ist der WW 1-4 von Wolberstein hinunter zum Kelzerbach. Guckst du Wanderkarte Nr. 3 vom Eifelverein.



 Volle Punktzahl !


----------



## Schösch__ (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey, Gerd,

finde die Bilder von der Tour nicht.Hilfeeeee!


----------



## GeJott (16. Oktober 2007)

Schösch schrieb:


> Hey, Gerd,
> 
> finde die Bilder von der Tour nicht.Hilfeeeee!



klicke einfach hier drauf.


----------



## Schösch__ (16. Oktober 2007)

Danke !!!


----------



## GeJott (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen.

Werde mich heute nochmals den Wildridern anschließen.

Gerd


----------



## Dix (20. Oktober 2007)

Wer fährt den sonst noch?

Wie immer 13 Uhr am Markt?


----------



## Schösch__ (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Kann leider die Jubeltour nicht mitfahren, bin vormittags verhindert.  
Werde aber nachher ne Runde drehen.
Wenn jemand mitfahren will, ich bin um 13 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Gruß, 
Schösch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich werde ebenfalls morgen nicht um 11:00 in Eschweiler sein können, starte jedoch um 11:45 ab Mausbach eine Tour zur Omba-Jubeltour. 
Zunächst geht´s dann auf direktem Wege nach Zweifall, wo versucht wird, noch einige der Wildrider aufzugabeln, bevor wir dann der Meute entgegenradeln.

@ Schösch: vieleicht schaffst Du es ja bis dann?


----------



## GeJott (27. Oktober 2007)

Es hat 39 Jahre gedauert, er ist (immer noch) kein Forummitglied.  
Doch (fast) jeder kennt Ihn ! 

Ein Urmausbacher, Neuzweifaller und Sandkastenfreund in Personalunion hat seit wenigen Minuten Geburtstag !

Es ist unser Olli. 

  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

Wir trinken alles


----------



## Schösch__ (27. Oktober 2007)

Hey, Gerd,

Müßte ich schaffen.

Bis später,
Schösch


----------



## Fetzer 66 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
da Kalle sich noch nicht gemeldet hat,bin ich auch dabei.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Fetzer 66 (3. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe heute nachmittag doch noch Zeit `ne Runde zu drehen.Bei dem Dreckswetter sollten 3-3,5h ausreichen.Bin um 13:00 Uhr am Markusplatz.Winnie und unsere alte Trailrakete Burk wollen auch anwesend sein.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (3. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Burk wollte? ist anwesend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burk (3. November 2007)

45 Km mit Achim und Winnie rund um die Kluckensteine.
Wer kennt diese Steine, wo liegen sie?


----------



## PacMan (3. November 2007)

burk schrieb:


> 45 Km mit Achim und Winnie rund um die Kluckensteine.
> Wer kennt diese Steine, wo liegen sie?


Ich kenne sie! Verrat' dir aber nicht wo sie liegen!  
Soweit ich weiss, sind das die Steine in Vicht, an der Straße Kluckenstein. Ein paar Teilnehmer der Omba-Jubeltour werden sich vielleicht an diese kurze, steile Stelle erinnern...


----------



## GeJott (3. November 2007)

burk schrieb:


> 45 Km mit Achim und Winnie rund um die Kluckensteine.
> Wer kennt diese Steine, wo liegen sie?



Die Story ist mir schon zu Ohren gekommen.  
Euer Guide hätte vergangene Woche nicht kneifen sollen, dann hätte er gewusst, wo er dich hätte runterjagen müssen.  

Ich empfehle zuvor den Kranzberg (deadly Mountain) zum aufwärmen.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (4. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
wärend meine Mitstreiter noch im Hang hingen und sich eine Machete wünschten,habe ich den Weg doch noch gefunden  .
Übrigens,die Abfahrt nach Schevenhütte war genau nach unserem Geschmack,besonders die kleinen Stufen,die Gestern nett unter Laub verborgen waren .
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Bikebum (9. November 2007)

Gibt´s dieses Jahr kein Winterpokalteam?
Oder will mich keiner dabei haben? 
Grüsse Bum


----------



## GeJott (9. November 2007)

Stell dir vor, es ist Winterpokal und keiner geht hin.  

Nee, dieses Jahr nicht. Hat ein paar Vorteile:
Man darf sich begrüßen ohne seine Punktezahl nennen zu müssen​
Die Themen, die besprochen werden haben nix mit mit Radeln im Dunkeln, bei Gegenwind und waagerechtem Regen usw. zu tun​
Man kann sich bei solch herrlichem Wetter, wie momentan draußen vorherrscht entspannt zurücklehnen und sich solche Filmchen reinziehen​
Es finden keine öffentlichen Hetzparolen über Schlechtwetterverweigerer statt, wenn das Team nicht auf Seite 1 im Ranking steht.​
Die Wintertouren werden wieder normal in der Pizzeria enden, ohne dass Extrarunden um den Block gedreht werden müssen um die letzten 15 Minuten voll zu bekommen​
Samstags bei Schmuddelwetter Sauna statt biken​
Jeder darf wieder heimlich trainieren, denn im kommenden Frühjahr wird nach wie vor abgerechnet​  

Usw....

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (10. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
in der "verschneiten Eifel" hat Heute unser lieber Kalle Geburtstag !
Bis heute Abend zum 
Alles Gute wünschen Dir,Achim und Angelika


----------



## GeJott (10. November 2007)

Kaum zu glauben aber wahr, der Kalle wird heut
50 Jahr​





Glückwunsch von Gerd und Ina

Wir sehen uns heute Abend


----------



## burk (10. November 2007)

Alles Gute Kalle im Club der alten Säcke. 
Wenn alle kommen, kommen wir natürlich auch.


----------



## tail-light (10. November 2007)

Lieber Kalle
Happy Birthday
von
Ina und Dix



 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (17. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
habe noch schnell `ne Tour für heute Nachmittag eingetragen.

Schöne Grüsse,Achim

PS:Winnie,gute Besserung!


----------



## GeJott (24. November 2007)

Runde auf überwiegend breiten Wegen mit Umwegen zum Stolberger Weihnachtsmarkt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach aureichender Glühweinbetankung folgt ein kleiner Hillclimb  durch die Finkenberggasse zurück nach Mausbach zur Pizzeria.

Wer mitkommen möchte klicke bitte hier:


Gerd


----------



## burk (24. November 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
mal sehen wie es mit der Zeit klappt. Ich melde mich nochmals.
Gruß Burkhard.


----------



## tail-light (24. November 2007)

Hi! Ich bin´s, Dix. Hab mich nicht umgemeldet.

Ich muss heute um 16 Uhr wieder z.H. sein. Ich hoffe, dass wir die Tour so legen können, dass das klappt, oder?

Dix


----------



## GeJott (24. November 2007)

tail-light schrieb:


> Hi! Ich bin´s, Dix. Hab mich nicht umgemeldet.
> 
> Ich muss heute um 16 Uhr wieder z.H. sein. Ich hoffe, dass wir die Tour so legen können, dass das klappt, oder?
> 
> Dix



Können wir versuchen. Wenn´s zu knapp wird müsstest Du Dich halt ausklinken.

Gerd


----------



## Dix (24. November 2007)

Geht klar, bis gleich!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. November 2007)

Wer hätte Lust auf ne GLÜHWEINTOUR?
Ich würde dann Glühwein und eine Stärkung vorbereiten. Meine Idee wäre: Start gegen 15:00 Uhr in Mausbach, gegen 16:30 Glühweinstop (könnte Zweifall oder Werth anbieten), gegen 18:00 Uhr Rückkehr in Mausbach und Einkehr in die Pizzeria. Terminvorschläge: 8.12. oder 15.12. oder 16.12.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe mal einen Termin für Heute ins Netz gestellt.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (1. Dezember 2007)

Habe den Termin gefunden und mich eingetragen.

 Hoffe nur, es wird nicht der Glühweinstand in Mulartshütte werden. 

Die Ombas trinken heute in Stolberg, vieleicht sieht man sie ja.

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (1. Dezember 2007)

Hier nun auch nochmals hochoffiziell: 

Unser Burk der Graue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hat heute Gebutrstag. Er wird genau.... 
...ist ja auch egal, wenn ich wüsste, dass ich in diesem Alter noch so biken kann wäre ich zufrieden. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Danke für den Eierpunsch.


----------



## PacMan (1. Dezember 2007)

Auch im Namen der Ombas: 

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Burk!  ​
Immer schön im Sattel bleiben!


----------



## burk (1. Dezember 2007)

Gerd, PacMan und alle Gratulanten ich danke Euch


----------



## burk (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin doch schon vergeben aber immerhin eine Alternartive.
Danke Dir für den Tipp.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Mausbacher,
schaut mal in Eure P.N.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Achim,
schließe mich Deinen Terminen an.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schösch__ (11. Dezember 2007)

Hy, Achim,

Würde gerne mit euch den Jahresabschluß feiern  ,   muß aber leider Samstag arbeiten. 
Wenn alle einverstanden sind, können wir ja am Samstag feiern und am Sonntag ( so zum ausnüchtern  ) ne kleine Tour machen, da haben sich die Erkelenzer Flachländer angemeldet. 

Gruß
Schösch


----------



## Fetzer 66 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Schösch,
den Termin halten wir mal fest.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## wwwmadstefan (13. Dezember 2007)

Freuen uns zu kommen


"Die Erkelenzer Flachländler"


----------



## Schösch__ (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ihr lieben Erkelenzer,

nehm das mit den "Flachländern" zurück. Habe wohl den Humor von Madstefan etwas überschätzt.  . Freu mich auf euren Besuch.

Bis denne,
Schösch


----------



## Dix (14. Dezember 2007)

Schösch schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr lieben Erkelenzer,
> 
> nehm das mit den "Flachländern" zurück. Habe wohl den Humor von Madstefan etwas überschätzt.  . Freu mich auf euren Besuch.
> 
> ...



Wann kommen die Besucher, diesen oder nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## Fetzer 66 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dix,
die Jungs sollen am 30.12 kommen,am Abend zuvor wäre eventuell unser Jahresabschluss.Das Ganze bereden wir aber noch mal,
Wie siehts eigentlich mit morgen aus?
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Schösch__ (14. Dezember 2007)

Hab morgen auch frei. 
Ich bin um 13.00 Uhr am Markusplatz, müßte aber gegen 17.00 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Kann mich aber auch früher ausklinken, wenn ihr länger fahren wollt.

Bis dann


----------



## Dix (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich die Grippe kriege. Entscheide mich morgen, ob ich mitfahre. Bin dann auch um 13 Uhr am Markt.

Dix


----------



## wwwmadstefan (14. Dezember 2007)

Schösch schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr lieben Erkelenzer,
> 
> nehm das mit den "Flachländern" zurück. Habe wohl den Humor von Madstefan etwas überschätzt.  . Freu mich auf euren Besuch.
> 
> ...




werde mich in einer witzeerzählschule anmelden, um die lupenreinen gägs  
von schösch  endlich zu verstehen 

auch bis denne  
madstefan


----------



## Fetzer 66 (15. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,
bin um 13 Uhr am Markt.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (16. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,
war doch eine schöne Tour gestern,auch wir schaffen Runden über 3 Stunden!
Um 11:15 starte ich nach Obermaubach(ca 2-3h)
,wenn noch jemand mitfahren will kann mich am Markusplatz treffen. 
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (16. Dezember 2007)

Gute Fahrt Achim, bei mir ist noch alles eingefroren.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Schösch__ (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal einen Termin für den 30.12 eingetragen.  

Bis dann


----------



## Dix (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab mal gegoogelt:

http://www.monschauer-weihnachtsmarkt.de/touristik/ver_weihnachtsmarkt.php?detail=oeffnungszeiten

Samstag würde demnach noch geöffnet sein. Wie sieht´s aus? 
Wer fährt mit? Müssten um ca. 10 Uhr los, damit es nicht zu spät wird.

Dix


----------



## Fetzer 66 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dix,
habe schon mal einen Termin für Samstag eingetragen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (21. Dezember 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hallo Dix,
> habe schon mal einen Termin für Samstag eingetragen.
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim



Bin dabei, auch wenn´s bitter kalt wird.

Bis morgen,

Dix


----------



## burk (21. Dezember 2007)

Und wo bleibt Gerd?


----------



## GeJott (21. Dezember 2007)

burk schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt Gerd?



Der lässt es morgen etwas ruhiger angehen und fährt erst um 12:00 mit den Zweifallern.


----------



## Dix (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
hier die beiden Handyfotos von der gestrigen Tour, die am Alsdorfer Bergmannskreuz mit dem Handy geschossen wurden.

War eine herrliche Tour!

Bis denne!
Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dix,
schön daß die Fotos was geworden sind,die Tour war ein absolutes Highlight 2007!
Hier noch ein par Tourdaten:
Fahrtzeit:4:20 h
Höhenmeter:950m
Distanz:67km
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich morgen vermutlich nicht dazu kommen werde, wünsche ich Euch und Euren Families schonmal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.





Wie sieht´s zwischen den Tagen mit einer Runde aus ?

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
danke für die Grüsse,wollte Donnerstag mit Winnie `ne Runde drehen.
Frohe Festtage,Achim


----------



## Schösch__ (24. Dezember 2007)

Ebenfalls frohe Festtage.


----------



## wwwmadstefan (27. Dezember 2007)

Schösch schrieb:


> Hab mal einen Termin für den 30.12 eingetragen.
> 
> Bis dann




schösch hat aber die falsche uhrzeit eingetragen -- start nicht um 12 uhr sondern um 10uhr


----------



## Dix (27. Dezember 2007)

wwwmadstefan schrieb:


> schösch hat aber die falsche uhrzeit eingetragen -- start nicht um 12 uhr sondern um 10uhr



Hi,
10 Uhr ist evtl. etwas früh, wir haben bestimmt noch Nachwirkungen von unserer Abschlussfeier in den Knochen. Muss das wirklich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schösch__ (27. Dezember 2007)

Schösch hat die richtige Uhrzeit eingetragen, weil Schösch hat ja auch den Termin eingetragen.
Um 10.00 Uhr würden warscheinlich alle Mausbacher vom Fahrrad fallen.
Also, lieber Stefan, bitte umplanen.

Gruß
Schösch


----------



## wwwmadstefan (28. Dezember 2007)

Schösch schrieb:


> Schösch hat die richtige Uhrzeit eingetragen, weil Schösch hat ja auch den Termin eingetragen.
> Um 10.00 Uhr würden warscheinlich alle Mausbacher vom Fahrrad fallen.
> Also, lieber Stefan, bitte umplanen.
> 
> ...



hallo schösch

wenn wir fast eine stunde anfahrt haben und 4-5 stunden fahren, würden wir um 18 uhr wieder zuhause sein --da machen einige partner/ehefrauen nicht mit (meine eingeschlossen )- beim lezten ausflug ("killing the eifel" -part one) waren wir auch so früh da
müsst ihr denn immer saufen und sonntags auspennen?
ich kann dann nur noch den termin komplett absagen

gruß


----------



## Fetzer 66 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hey Schösch,
10:00 Uhr wäre auch für mich ganz gut,dann könnte ich doch noch mitfahren.
Wir trinken dann ein Weizen weniger oder nur bleifrei 

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (28. Dezember 2007)

Fetzer 66 schrieb:


> Hey Schösch,
> 10:00 Uhr wäre auch für mich ganz gut,dann könnte ich doch noch mitfahren.
> Wir trinken dann ein Weizen weniger oder nur bleifrei
> 
> Schöne Grüsse,Achim



Na gut, bin auch um 10 Uhr dabei (wahrscheinlich nur die Silhouette).


----------



## Schösch__ (28. Dezember 2007)

O.K.
Einigen wir uns auf 10.00 Uhr

Bis morgen
Schösch


----------



## wwwmadstefan (29. Dezember 2007)

na gut

der termin für den 30.12 ("killing the eifel-part II") ist ja abgeblasen  -aber nicht vergessen  
werde mal so für januar/februar nen neuen termin ausgucken  
ich trage denn nen neuen termin ein --brauchen aber nen tour-guide
kommen mit ca 8 bis 10 leuten
gruß stefan


   *NOCH NEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR *


----------



## Fetzer 66 (30. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,
hab mich ausgetragen,das Wetter ist mir zu schlecht und Besserung ist nicht in Sicht .Morgen soll es trocken sein,ich trage mal einen Termin für 11:00 ein.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich Fahre !!!


----------



## Dix (30. Dezember 2007)

Hat dann wohl doch nicht geklappt bei mir, hätte fast :kotz:.
Ich fahre morgen mit Achim die definitiv letzte Runde dieses Jahres.

Guten Rutsch und keine blauen Flecken! 

Dix


----------



## GeJott (30. Dezember 2007)

Dix schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Guten Rutsch und keine blauen Flecken!
> 
> Dix



Ooh es lebt !  

Nein keine Panik, es hat keinen Rutsch und keine blauen Flecken gegeben.

Am Anfang war das Großereigniss. Die Eifel sollte gekillt werden.    Heraus kam letztendlich nur mal wieder die Heisse Luft. Von 10 oder mehr kleinen Negerlein standen am Ende nur 2 um 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Aufgrund des Wetters und der extremen Trailuntauglichkeit  der beiden Fahrer wurde beschlossen auf breiten Wegen die Wehebachtalsperre zu umrunden und somit  der Ehrenrettung genüge zu tun.
Beweisfotos findet man hier.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Restsonntag und morgen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burk (30. Dezember 2007)

Bis morgen um 10.00 Uhr, wir machen dann eine Jahresabschlusstour.
O ja, schööööööön Achim, Burk, Dix, Gerd, Olli, Schösch, der Winnie.
Alles Andere hat Gerd geschrieben.

Machts gut Männer und rutscht gut ins 2008.
Gruß Burhard


----------



## Schösch__ (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, Leute

Bitte entschuldigt mein Fehlen. Selbst 2 Wecker haben es nicht geschafft, mich wach zu bekommen. 
Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008


----------



## GeJott (1. Januar 2008)

Ein frohes neus Jahr Euch allen !!!!

Wie sieht es heute Mittag mit einer kleinen Verdunstungsrunde aus ?

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
auch von mir ein "Frohes neues Jahr"!
Hallo Gerd,komme eben erst aus der Eifel zurück und kann frühestens Samstag wieder aufs Rad da bei uns einige Renovierungsarbeiten anstehen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (7. Januar 2008)

Nabend zusammen,

Die Bilder von gestern habe ich hier hingelegt.

Einen Bericht dazu kann der Herr aus Zweifall   schreiben, wenn er sich endlich hier angemeldet hat. 

Viel Spass beim gucken.

Gerd


----------



## H-maker (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gerd,

habe mich auch mal angemeldet und werde unserem Zweifaller ordendlich auf den Sack gehen, das selbe zu tun. Hat gestern viel bock gemacht, sollten wir nach meinem Tripp wiederholen...

Ralf


----------



## OliK68 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen und ich hoffe, dass wir hier und da schon mal eine Tour, in dieser Konstellation oder mehr hinbekommen.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## GeJott (9. Januar 2008)

Man sehe und staune. Nach der Tour von Sonntag gibt´s 2 Neuanmeldungen in unserem Kreis. Olli und Ralf herzlich willkommen.  

Anderes Thema:

Mit gewissen Zielen vor Augen ist die Trainingsmotivation bekanntlich um einiges größer.  Daher wollte ich in diesem Jahr wiederum das ein oder andere Bike-Event in Form eines Halbmarthons bestreiten.

Hier einige Möglichkeiten:

Schinderhannes in Emmelshausen am 18.05.08 -> schöne, kleine familiäre Veranstaltung  

oder 

Saarschleife am 01.06.08 in Orscholz Saarland -> sehr schöne Strecke, mittlerweile mit 30  Startgeld schon nicht mehr ganz so günstig.

oder

Erbeskopf-Marathon am 13.07.08 in Thalfang.

Alle 3 Veranstaltungen werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht bestreiten, favorisieren würde ich den Erbeskopf(Neuland) und den Schinderhannes. 
Gleichgesinnte können sich auf jeden Fall bei mir melden.

Gerd


----------



## Schösch__ (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Hab Samstag frei, muß aber schon um 11.00 Uhr fahren, da ich um 15:30 spätestens zurück sein muß.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, bin um 11.00 am Markusplatz.

Bis dann
Schösch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

heute hat Frau Holle Geburtstag !
Lieber Winnie ,alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## GeJott (11. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn er es nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lesen wird.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!

Wie alt wird er denn ?? 55 ??


----------



## burk (11. Januar 2008)

Der Winnie,
machs gut altes Haus, Du kommst mir ja immer näher.


----------



## Schösch__ (12. Januar 2008)

Glückwünsche auch von mir.
Ich werde bei dem Scheißwetter heute nicht fahren. Ich warte lieber auf den Sommer.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## tail-light (12. Januar 2008)

Glückwünsche an Winnie, nur schade, dass das Wetter nicht schön genug ist für eine Tour. Bei dem Regen bleibe ich auch zu Hause.

Vielleicht geht morgen ja was.

Dix (Ina war mal wieder angemeldet)


----------



## tail-light (12. Januar 2008)

tail-light schrieb:


> Dix (Ina war mal wieder angemeldet)


 
...ja, ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (12. Januar 2008)

Da das Wetter heute so schön ist, hier ein Termin für morgen vormittag. 
Es soll erstmalig dieses Jahr der Rursee erreicht werden. Der ein oder andere Trail wird sicherlich auch mitgenommen. Weitere Zustiegsmöglichkeiten ca 10:10 Uhr am Vichter Landhaus.
Bei Regen fällt das Ganze aus.


----------



## GeJott (13. Januar 2008)

So,

Bike geputzt, mich selbst geputzt und Kuchen verputzt. 
Die gute Nachricht zuerst, unser Gast saß wohlbehalten stullenessend in seinem Auto. Habe noch einen kurzen Smalltalk über Handschuhe, Helme, Winterkleidung, und Camelbak gehalten, bevor er wieder zurück nach Kölle gefahren ist. 
Trotz Allem hat er den Tag mit uns genossen.  ( Nein, ich habe ihm weder Geld noch Alkohol gegeben, er hat das freiwillig gesagt...) 

Wenn auch etwas windig und kühl, war es eine schöne Tour.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos.

Schönen Restsonntag wünscht 
Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gerd,
war `ne schöne Tour und klasse Bilder! 
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## jupphill (18. Januar 2008)

So, ich bin nun auch angemeldet. Bin damit dem guten Beispiel der Kollegen H-maker und OliK68 gefolgt ....

Schönen Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## GeJott (18. Januar 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen Jürgen.

Ein schönes Avatar hast Du da !  

@all:

Das Wetter für´s Wochenende sieht mal wieder bescheiden aus.

Bei diesen milden Temperaturen könnte man jedoch auf dumme Gedanken kommen.  






Hang loose 

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
wenn es um 13:00 Uhr mal nicht regnen sollte,werde ich mich aufs Rad schwingen und`ne kleine Runde drehen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## tail-light (19. Januar 2008)

?


----------



## Dix (19. Januar 2008)

wenns nicht regnet, komme ich um 13 Uhr zum Markt und fahr mit.

Bis gleich
Dix


----------



## Fetzer 66 (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gerd

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 40.

Alles Gute und schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2008)

Auch mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Gerd 
Endlich wieder einer mit 'ner 4 vorne 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burk (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gerd,
wenn das so ist schließe ich mich natürlich an. Bis Samstag in der Tränke. 
Bleib ein ordentlicher MTB -Kämpfer.
Alles Gute Brkhard


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2008)

Im Namen der Ombas: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## GeJott (27. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ....
> Endlich wieder einer mit 'ner 4 vorne
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



....und immer noch kein bischen weise  

Euch allen vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !

Gerd


----------



## jupphill (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Gerd,

auch von mir noch nachträglich das Beste - auf die nächste bonkkiller-Runde! 

Ab jetzt schonst Du Dich besser ein bißchen, in Deinem Alter sollte man es nicht mehr übertreiben ....

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## GeJott (29. Januar 2008)

Morgeeeeen !

Unser Dix hat heute Geburtstag !!! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!


Hau rein  

Gerd


----------



## Bick (29. Januar 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dix! Laß dich reich beschenken.

@GeJott: Dir auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dix !!


----------



## burk (29. Januar 2008)

Mein Gott was ist in Mausbach los?
Ales Gute Dix, halt die Ohren steif. 
Dann ist ja Samstag in der Tränke was los!
Viele Grüsse Burkhard


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Januar 2008)

Hi Gerd
Habe gesehen das du dich fürs Rennen zum Schinderhannes angemeldet hast .
Werden uns da bestimmt vor Ort treffen,das mit dem Training bei euch werde ich bestimmt mal in Anspruch nehmen,aber erst dann wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist und es länger hell draussen bleibt,sonst lohnt sich die Anreise für mich leider nicht.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schösch__ (29. Januar 2008)

Hy, Dix.

Die besten Glückwünsche auch von den Mommels.
Laß es Dir gut gehen.


----------



## GeJott (29. Januar 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Gerd
> Habe gesehen das du dich fürs Rennen zum Schinderhannes angemeldet hast .
> ....



Hi Friedhelm,

Ich  hab´s noch nicht gesehen...  
Wird aber sicherlich noch kommen. 
Wir fahren des Öfteren auch schonmal Sonntags morgens, meistens , wenn Sa. schlechtes Wetter angesagt ist. Einfach mal den Fred im Auge halten.

Gerd


----------



## H-maker (30. Januar 2008)

Hi Guys

bin auch wieder zurück aus USA 
Freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste WE-Runde!

Gruß Ralf

PS: Happy Birthday an alle die in meiner Abwesenheit ein weiteres Jahr vollendet haben...


----------



## burk (1. Februar 2008)

Helau und Alaaaaaaf ihr alten Eifelböcke.


----------



## Dix (1. Februar 2008)

burk schrieb:


> Mein Gott was ist in Mausbach los?



Wir vermehren uns halt gern.

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Sehen uns dann wohl am Samstag bei ner Tour, oder? ´n Bierchen in der Tränke is wohl auch noch drin.

Dix


----------



## GeJott (2. Februar 2008)

Dix schrieb:


> Wir vermehren uns halt gern.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Sehen uns dann wohl am Samstag bei ner Tour, oder? ´n Bierchen in der Tränke is wohl auch noch drin.
> 
> Dix



Frau Holle (Winnie, der Nickname ist übrigens noch frei  ) ist zur Zeit noch ziemlich aktiv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . 


Werde daher meine Erkältung weiter auskurieren und dann um ca. 16:00 ohne Bike in der Tränke auftauchen.

Bis denne 
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (2. Februar 2008)

Bin um 13 Uhr am Markt. 
Auf auf, ihr Luschen! 

Dix


----------



## GeJott (2. Februar 2008)

Tränke wird wohl später werden.

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre morgen schon um 11Uhr los,muß spätestens 16 Uhr zurück sein.Wollte Richtung Rursee.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Februar 2008)

Für ganz langsame geht´s Sonntag Richtung Laufenburg:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5841
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt mit Bier in der Burg und Badepause am See


----------



## blackseal (9. Februar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ...mit Bier in der Burg und Badepause am See



also wie letztes mal... nur nicht so kalt.


----------



## Fetzer 66 (23. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
wollte heute nach zwei Wochen Zwangspause wieder aufs Rad.Bin um 13:00Uhr am Markt um dann die heimatlichen Trails und WAB`s unter die Räder zu nehmen.
Mal schauen wie lange ich durchhalte.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (1. März 2008)

Hi Jungs,
werde morgen nicht mitfahren, da ich grippiere.

Bis denne,
Dix


----------



## GeJott (1. März 2008)

Dix schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> werde morgen nicht mitfahren, da ich grippiere.
> 
> Bis denne,
> Dix



Dann bessere Dich gut!  

Glaube, bei diesem Wetter traut sich eh keiner raus.

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (1. März 2008)

"Glaube, bei diesem Wetter traut sich eh keiner raus."


Doch es gibt Einen:Winnie .Er war eben bei mir und möchte um 13:00Uhr zu einer Tour rund um die Wesertalsperre starten(wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet).

Dix,gute Besserung!

Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (1. März 2008)

Und noch einen 

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (1. März 2008)

Hut ab vor denen, die den Naturgewalten trotzten.  
Werde morgen mein Glück versuchen.
Freiwillige hier eintragen!


----------



## Dix (8. März 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wer fährt heute um 13 Uhr mit?

Dix


----------



## Fetzer 66 (8. März 2008)

Hallo Dix,
was hast Du denn heute so vor?Wollte eigentlich bei den Zweifallern mitfahren,schaffe ich aber aus terminlichen Gründen nicht.Ich muß gleich erst mal zum MTB-Store mein Rad abholen.
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (8. März 2008)

Ne lockere und entspannte Runde, da meine Erkältung noch nichr ganz auskuriert ist.

Bis gleich,

Dix


----------



## burk (8. März 2008)

Bis gleich Dix.
Burkhard


----------



## Dix (15. März 2008)

Fährt einer um heute 13 Uhr?


----------



## XCRacer (15. März 2008)

scheinbar nicht...


----------



## burk (16. März 2008)

Doch wir sind gefahren.


----------



## burk (22. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern Männer,

in und um Mausbach bis nach Eicherscheid, wünscht euch Burkhard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (28. März 2008)

Was geht ab morgen?


----------



## GeJott (28. März 2008)

Wenn´s trocken ist, um 12:00 in  Zweifall  
Wenn´s nass ist, SF-Sauna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gerd


----------



## GeJott (1. April 2008)

Unser Burkhard aka BikeBum hat heute Geburtstag! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Lass Dich reic beschenken und feiern.

Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (1. April 2008)

Hy Bikebum
auch vom Kurzen und den Ombas 





Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## burk (5. April 2008)

Alles Gute Achim zum Geburtstag wünscht dir Burkhard.

Ramazottiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Dix (12. April 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich den 13 Uhr-Treff noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burk (18. April 2008)

Samstags 13.00 Uhr????

Da gabs mal was in Mausbach, was war das noch???


----------



## Dix (18. April 2008)

Hallo Burk,

fahre morgen mit den Ombas. Falls du mitfahren möchtest (3h, lockeres Tempo) 13:45 am Markusplatz.

CU


----------



## Dix (25. April 2008)

Hi, bin morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## Dix (22. Mai 2008)

Hi!
fahren wir Samstag?


----------



## burk (22. Mai 2008)

Klar Dix,
13.00 Uhr Kirche.

Schönen Feiertag.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Dix (24. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann bis gleich.

Fährt noch jemand mit?


----------



## To_Si (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal eine Frage!
Kann man sich im Raum Schevenhuette irgendwelchen Touren in den Huertgenwald anschliessen?
Als Wiedereinsteiger mit dem Mountainbike denke ich da an Touren zwischen 20 und 40km. 

Bin gespannt,
Thomas


----------



## Doesel (11. Juni 2008)

Hey Thomas,

komme aus Düren und wäre auch interessiert, gerade an "Einsteiger/Anfängertouren" 
Bin letztens in Schevenhütte gewesen (Wehebachtalsperre), da kann man schön fahren, aber sind schonmal 17km Anfahrt für mich, aber natürlich machbar.
Von wo bist du denn genau?

Gruß
Mark


----------



## SmartSam (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin auch regelmäßig rund um die WBTS unterwegs, entweder abends so ab 18.30, oder Samstags nachmittags so ab 14uhr.
Für Freitag hab ich ne kleine Runde geplant. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden
Gruss Norbert


----------



## Doesel (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Norbert,

das klingt doch mal super! Wenn ich genau wüsste, dass ich heute zeitig von der Arbeit wegkomme würde ich direkt sagen, dass wir uns heute dort treffen können. Normalerweise dürfte aber nichts dazwischen kommen.. 

Ansonsten, was hast du für Freitag geplant, wann, wo und wie lange? Bin halt noch Einsteiger und daher wohl noch nicht der Fitteste 

Gruß
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmartSam (11. Juni 2008)

Heute klappts bei mir nicht wegen kein Feierabend und so!
Freitag wird eher ne beschauliche Runde, weil ich diese Woche nur mein Ersatzbike zur Verfügung hab. D.H. keine Trails. So ca.30km durch Laufenburger Wald. Beim Tempo bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Doesel (11. Juni 2008)

Klingt super 
An welche Uhrzeit hattest du gedacht? Bei mir klappts leider immer erst so ab 18 Uhr..


----------



## SmartSam (11. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es mit 18.30 am Parkplatz Laufenburg (unten an der Strasse nach Schevenhütte)?


----------



## Doesel (11. Juni 2008)

in der Nähe gibts doch nur einen Parkplatz, oder?! Falls ja, dann weiss ich welchen du meinst. 18.30 Uhr ist ok für mich!


----------



## SmartSam (11. Juni 2008)

yepp, is gebucht! Übrigens, ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter.
Bis dann,
Gruss Norbert


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo
habe vor am Samstag eine Luschenrunde zu fahren falls jemand mit möchte bitte melden.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Doesel (11. Juni 2008)

SmartSam schrieb:


> yepp, is gebucht! Übrigens, ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter.
> Bis dann,
> Gruss Norbert



Wetter ist mir auch egal, Regen ist sogar angenehmer zu fahren 

@Kurzer37: Samstag hätte ich ebenfalls Zeit und Interesse. Kannst ja mal den Treffpunkt + Uhrzeit/Länge mitteilen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Michael, wäre Samstag auch dabei, wenn sich mein Sonntags-Aachen Termin nicht auf Samstag verschiebt, aber da ist ja zur Zeit echt tote Hose. Wann solls denn losgehen? Start bei dir?


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Juni 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hi Michael, wäre Samstag auch dabei, wenn sich mein Sonntags-Aachen Termin nicht auf Samstag verschiebt, aber da ist ja zur Zeit echt tote Hose. Wann solls denn losgehen? Start bei dir?


 
Wir können uns auch am Gottfriedskreuz treffen. Uhrzeit gegen 12Uhr oder jemand mit einem anderen Wunsch? Jeder darf sich hier dazu auslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To_Si (12. Juni 2008)

So, hallo Doesel, hallo SmartSam

ich hab einfach mal bei einem eurer Beitraege auf _Direkt antworten_ gecklickt. Mal sehen was passiert. Wie ihr merkt hab ich keine Idee wie so ein Forum hier funktioniert. Aber darum gehts ja auch nicht.
Freitag mitfahren, darum gehts. Ich werde da sein!

Wirklich erstaunlich wieviele Beitraege seit meiner Anfrage gestern Nacht hier dazu gekommen sind.

Bis Freitag, Thomas


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Juni 2008)

OK, Samstag 12 am Gottfriedskreuz, ich bin dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juni 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> OK, Samstag 12 am Gottfriedskreuz, ich bin dabei.


 
Sollte es kleine Schweine regnen werde Ich aber nicht fahren.


----------



## Doesel (13. Juni 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wir können uns auch am Gottfriedskreuz treffen. Uhrzeit gegen 12Uhr oder jemand mit einem anderen Wunsch? Jeder darf sich hier dazu auslassen.



Hi,
wo genau ist denn dieses Gottfriedskreuz? 

Gruß
Mark


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juni 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo genau ist denn dieses Gottfriedskreuz?
> 
> Gruß
> Mark


 

WB-Talsperre über die Staumauer und an der nächsten Kreuzung links Richtung Mausbach hochfahren. An der 5 Wegekreuzung angekommen halb links ( nicht ganz links )fahren und die nächste Kreuzung ist Gottfriedskreuz ( inkl. Schutzhütte ).Dort geht es rechts nach Süssendell und gerade aus Richtung Vicht-Zweifall usw.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Juni 2008)

Ich kann aus Werth/Gressenich kommend vielleicht noch wen aufgabeln an einem bekannten Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doesel (13. Juni 2008)

Jo,
das war ja dann mal nix.. halbe Std gewartet, niemand ist aufgetaucht...


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juni 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Jo,
> das war ja dann mal nix.. halbe Std gewartet, niemand ist aufgetaucht...


 
Deshalb immer schön Handynr. austauschen ,meine hast du ja jetzt also sende mir deine noch .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## SmartSam (13. Juni 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Jo,
> das war ja dann mal nix.. halbe Std gewartet, niemand ist aufgetaucht...



Ich weiss ja auch nicht, wo und wann Du gewartet hast, ToSi und ich haben jedenfalls auch reichlich lang gewartet bevor wir enttäuscht von dannen gezogen sind. Aber nix für ungut, beim nächsten mal werden wir auch die Handynr. austauschen damit es klappt!


----------



## Doesel (14. Juni 2008)

dann war ich wohl am falschen Parkplatz! (Straße Richtung Wbts, der Schotterparkplatz bei der Aufbereitungsanlage(?), an dem ehemaligen Restaurant vorbei).
Da ich nicht von dort bin war das der mir einzig bekannte Parkplatz.. naja vielleicht ein ander Mal

@Michael: mit heute gibts leider nichts, meine Freundin schaut sich nachher ne Wohnung an, da muss ich mit! Kontaktdaten hab ich dir per PM zukommen lassen


----------



## SmartSam (14. Juni 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> dann war ich wohl am falschen Parkplatz! (Straße Richtung Wbts, der Schotterparkplatz bei der Aufbereitungsanlage(?), an dem ehemaligen Restaurant vorbei).
> Da ich nicht von dort bin war das der mir einzig bekannte Parkplatz.. naja vielleicht ein ander Mal



Tut mir echt leid dass wir uns da missverstanden haben. Kennst Du denn den Parkplatz Rennweg, zwischen Gürzenich und Schevenhütte? Das dürfte für Dich auch nicht so weit sein. Ich fahre allerdings erst wieder wenn ich mein Bike zurückhabe. Die Ersatzgurke hat mir gestern das Leben schwer gemacht.

@ Kurzer37: Wenn Ihr Samstags mal ne Luschentour etwas später startet wär ich auch dabei! Muss leider Samstags immer bis 12.30uhr arbeiten


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juni 2008)

SmartSam schrieb:


> @ Kurzer37: Wenn Ihr Samstags mal ne Luschentour etwas später startet wär ich auch dabei! Muss leider Samstags immer bis 12.30uhr arbeiten


 
Das hätten wir Heute auch besser gemacht. Erst sehen wir nette Mädels mit dem Mtb und dann regnet es kleine Ferkel ohne Ende.So habe wir nach 1Std. den schnellsten Weg nach Hause genommen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Doesel (14. Juni 2008)

SmartSam schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid dass wir uns da missverstanden haben. Kennst Du denn den Parkplatz Rennweg, zwischen Gürzenich und Schevenhütte? Das dürfte für Dich auch nicht so weit sein. Ich fahre allerdings erst wieder wenn ich mein Bike zurückhabe. Die Ersatzgurke hat mir gestern das Leben schwer gemacht.
> 
> @ Kurzer37: Wenn Ihr Samstags mal ne Luschentour etwas später startet wär ich auch dabei! Muss leider Samstags immer bis 12.30uhr arbeiten



Hi,

ja, ich glaub den kenne ich.
"unten an der Strasse Richtung Schevenhütte" hab ich dann wohl falsch interpretiert


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2008)

...zumal nie von einem Parkplatz die Rede war, sondern vom Gottfriedskreuz


----------



## SmartSam (14. Juni 2008)

Nur mal so als Tipp: Die Wanderkarte Nr.2 des Eifelvereins ist ne echt lohnende Investition. Da findet man alle möglichen Punkte eindeutig bezeichnet, von Parkplatz Hastenichgesehen bis Gottfriedkreuz und wasweissich. Hab ich seit Jahren im Rucksack und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...zumal nie von einem Parkplatz die Rede war, sondern vom Gottfriedskreuz


 
Der meinte doch auch eine andere Tour , die er meint war Gestern . Also wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2008)

Du Schlaumeier  Da war aber vom [P] Laufenburg die Rede. Der ist ja gaaanz wo anders!


----------



## Doesel (14. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...zumal nie von einem Parkplatz die Rede war, sondern vom Gottfriedskreuz



lies besser nochmal


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2008)

Dann blick' ich nicht mehr durch


----------



## GeJott (15. Juni 2008)

Herrlich !!   

Hoffentlich findet Ihr jemals wieder nach Hause .


----------



## To_Si (15. Juni 2008)

*Hey SmartSam,*
ich hatte zwar gestern mein *Master Bike* am Start aber heute auch ein *schweres Leben*! 
Sicher wegen der langen und harten Tour und keineswegs wegen der Aufforderung zum *Biertrinken* in der Dorfkneipe spaeter am Abend.
Meine Frau wuerde gerne wissen wie du mit Nachnamen heisst. Sie meint Sie kennt dich vieleicht. Sie ist Schreinerin und arbeitet momentan in einer Schreinerei in Weisweiler wo nebenan ein Raumaustatter seinen Betrieb hat.
*Hey Doesel,*
schade, schade! Ich weiss zwar immer noch nicht welchen Parklatz du angesteuert hast ??_(Straße Richtung Wbts, der Schotterparkplatz bei der Aufbereitungsanlage(?)_?? aber ich bin der Meinung wir sollten auf jedem Fall einen weiteren Versuch unternehmen zusammen zu radeln.
*An Alle,*
wenn ich kann fahr ich alles mit. 

Wir sehen uns im Wald,
Thomas


----------



## Doesel (15. Juni 2008)

Hey Thomas,

wenn du von der Talsperre aus den Weg nach Schevenhütte nimmst (gibt ja 2, den "angenehmen" und den normalen Fussweg), kommst du an besagtem Schotterparkplatz aus. Vom Ort aus gesehen fährt man an Forellenteichen und einem mittlerweile geschlossenem Restaurant vorbei..


----------



## To_Si (15. Juni 2008)

Hey Doesel,

lustig. Hast quasi vor meiner Haustuere gewartet. Bin so gegen 18.00 Uhr genau an der Stelle vorbei zum Parkplatz Laufenburg gefahren.

Bis dann,
Thomas


----------



## To_Si (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

faehrt wer Mittwoch (heute) am spaeten Nachmittag oder fruehen Abend?

Thomas


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2008)

Guck mal im LMB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6650


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmartSam (18. Juni 2008)

To_Si schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> faehrt wer Mittwoch (heute) am spaeten Nachmittag oder fruehen Abend?
> 
> Thomas



Ich bin um 18.45uhr auf dem Parkplatz bei Dir zuhause


----------



## Doesel (18. Juni 2008)

To_Si schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> faehrt wer Mittwoch (heute) am spaeten Nachmittag oder fruehen Abend?
> 
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

würde gerne, aber kann leider nicht, da wir heute Abend mit den Kollegen noch essen gehen 
Ich fahr aber vielleicht am Sonntag früh wieder ne Runde, die man bei dir vorbei führen könnte, steht aber noch nicht genau fest


----------



## To_Si (18. Juni 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Guck mal im LMB:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6650



Danke für den Tip.
Leider viel zu früh.
Thomas


----------



## To_Si (20. Juni 2008)

Doesel schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ..ne Runde, die man bei dir vorbei führen könnte, steht aber noch nicht genau fest



Sontag ist immer schwer mit Familie. Dazu kann ich im Moment noch nichts sagen. Ich melde mich.

Thomas


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Juli 2008)

Termin für Morgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6871

Dauer, Tempo und Schwierigkeit nach Teilnehmern. Wenn sich keiner einträgt starte ich von Werth...


----------



## tail-light (12. September 2008)

*Sorry!!!*
*Wollte hier einfach nur mal die Spinnweben entfernen*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dix (13. September 2008)

Ja, wir sind halt publikumsscheu!

Der Fred schläft,aber er wird wieder erwachen.


----------



## GeJott (16. September 2008)

tail-light schrieb:


> *Sorry!!!*
> *Wollte hier einfach nur mal die Spinnweben entfernen*​



Kannste auch noch staubsaugen?


----------



## burk (19. September 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben, Mausbach erwache.


----------



## Dix (20. September 2008)

burk schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben, Mausbach erwache.



*Mausbach erwacht um 13 Uhr am Markt. Bist du bereit?​*


----------



## burk (20. September 2008)

Klar, 13.00 Uhr


----------



## Fetzer 66 (20. September 2008)

Hallo,
Winnie und ich werden auch um 13:00 starten.Wir wollen zum Alsdorfer Bergmannskeutz(kennt Ihr ja von der Tour zum Monschauer Weihnachtsmarkt),nach Hammer,Dedenborn,Hirschrott,Erkensruhr und über Einruhr zurück nach Mausbach.
Wir treffen uns aber erst mal am Markusplatz!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## Dix (20. September 2008)

Bis gleich!


----------



## GeJott (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch allen (wer das hier auch immer noch liest ) ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

  

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## burk (24. Dezember 2008)

Gerd, ich schließe mich Deinen Wünschen an
und denke oft an unsere schönen gemeinsamen Touren.

Frohe Weihnachten Burkhard


----------



## Dix (24. Dezember 2008)

Dito von mir!

Werde über die Tage wohl gelegentlich mal ne Rehatour einlegen. Falls Interesse besteht, dann bitte posten.

Ansonsten: Haut euch die Wampe voll und genießt diese besondere Zeit.

Dix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzer 66 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mausbacher,
von mir auch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Dix,dir wünsche ich vor allem gute Gesundheit und lass es ruhig angehen!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim


----------



## burk (29. Dezember 2008)

Tag Achim, ich sehe du bist gerade online,
rutsch gut rein.
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Fetzer 66 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Burk,
guten Rutsch Dir und deiner Family!
Schöne Grüsse,Achim

(Du mußt aber jetzt ins Rennradforum wechseln)


----------



## burk (29. Dezember 2008)

Erste Tour hinter mir, verdammt ich musste doch noch trampeln.
Burkhard


----------



## GeJott (13. März 2009)

Dieses Ereignis ist lohnenswert den guten alten Mausbach-Fred noch einmal aus der Versenkung hervorzuholen.

 Unser Winnie ist im Forum 

*Herzlich willkommen !!*

Achso, gefahren wird morgen um 12:00 in Zweifall 

Gerd


----------



## burk (14. März 2009)

Hallo Winnie,
schön das Du endlich im Club bist.
Bis bald Burkhard


----------



## burk (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Bikerjahr 2010,
Dix, Fetzer66, GeJott, Winnie, Walter2, Schösch, Heliuskalle, Freddy41, Bikebum, tail-light,

Und natürlich noch viele Grüße, Burk der Graue.


----------



## GeJott (30. Dezember 2009)

Ups, den Fred gibbet ja auch noch.

Wünsche Euch allen ebenfalls alles gute in zwanzischzehn!
Vieleicht wird morgen nochmal kurz gefahren. Sobald ich mehr weiss, werde ich es hier kundtun.

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (30. Dezember 2009)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Schöne Grüße,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (31. Dezember 2009)

GeJott schrieb:


> Vieleicht wird morgen nochmal kurz gefahren. Sobald ich mehr weiss, werde ich es hier kundtun.
> 
> Gerd



Alle Wetterfesten treffen sich Silvester um ca. 11:40 bei JJ bzw um 12:00 in Zweifall an der Eisdiele zur letzten Schlammschlacht in 2009.


----------



## Bikebum (4. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich!


----------



## GeJott (6. Januar 2010)

Dann machen wir mal folgendes:

Around the WBTS by Night morgen den 07.01.10 um 17:45 ab Mausbach Kirche. Es wird pünktlich abgefahren, da um 18:00 am Vichter Landhaus der nächste Teilnehmer aufgenommen wird. Dauer ca. 2h. Vernünftige Beleuchtung und wetterfeste Kleidung wird vorausgesetzt.
Ich verkneife mir, den Termin öffentlich auszuschreiben, damit nicht wieder so ein Schicki Micki-Typ aus Köln mit tollem Auto jedoch ohne Helm, Trinkflasche Kondition und Handschuhe auftaucht.

Aber, was schreibe ich hier eigentlich alles... es kommt ja eh keiner.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Januar 2010)

Mal sehen, wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dabei. Ist die Tour Oldtimer-Hardtail-tauglich? Es liegt mir zu viel Salz rum fürs Fully.


----------



## GeJott (7. Januar 2010)

Na klar, es geht auf breiten Wegen.

Gerd


----------



## Fetzer 66 (27. Januar 2010)

Hey Gerd,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier mal schön!
Schöne Grüße,Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Gerd!


----------



## GeJott (28. Januar 2010)

Allen Gratulanten Vielen DanK !!



Gerd


----------



## Dix (29. Januar 2010)

GeJott schrieb:


> Dieses Ereignis ist lohnenswert den guten alten Mausbach-Fred noch einmal aus der Versenkung hervorzuholen.
> 
> Unser Winnie ist im Forum
> 
> ...



Der Fred lebt ja wieder. Da muss ich natürlich auch meine blöden Kommentare abgeben, z.B.:

Kann der Winni denn auch schreiben?


----------



## GeJott (29. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, keine Ahnung, aber Dir erst mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!

Bis gleich

Gerd


----------



## mastermichael4 (25. März 2010)

Tach zusammen
ist hier noch jemand aktiv?
Mfg Michael


----------



## burk (25. März 2010)

Hallo Michael,
ein einsamer Einsteiger.
Ich schlage vor wenn Du fit bist, Samstags 13.00 Uhr in in Zweifall.
Siehe ride-wild.de
Viele Grüße Burk.


----------



## burk (25. März 2010)

Hallo Michael,
bei jedem Wetter.
Burk


----------



## mastermichael4 (25. März 2010)

Hi
Samstag ist leider schlecht..
weil mein Fahrrad ist noch in der Reperatur und vor nächster Woche bekomme ich es glaubich nicht zurück.
Am besten ich schreibe nochmal wenn ich es wieder habe.


----------



## mastermichael4 (25. März 2010)

hi
Samstag ist leider schlecht..
weil mein Fahrrad ist noch in der Reperatur und vor nächster Woche bekomme ich es glaubich nicht zurück.
Am besten ich schreibe nochmal wenn ich es wieder habe.
P.S Einsteiger ist relativ  ich bin ziemlich schnell unterwegs und Kondition ist auch vorhanden. Jetzt nach dem Winter gehts wieder ans trainieren


----------



## mastermichael4 (25. März 2010)

Ubs ausversehen zweimal gepostet =P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (1. Januar 2011)

Euch allen ein 

Frohes Neues Jahr !

Mögen alle Eure Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen !











Gerd


----------

